# Winterpokal in Sachsen-Anhalt



## Udo1 (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
bis zum Winterpokal 2008/2009 ist es ja nun nur noch eine kurze Zeit.
Wieviel Mannschaften gibt es denn in Sachsen-Anhalt, die in dieser Saison wieder um Punkte kämpfen werden ?

Also ich werde wieder dabei sein. Am letzten *MTB-Stammtisch im südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt* in Weißenfels, waren sich *Reinhard1; kasebi; Andi65 sowie *ich *Udo1* schon mal einig für diese Saison eine Mannschaft zu bilden.
Arbeitsname der Winterpokalmannschaft erst einmal: *BRUSTGURTFAHRER
*Da ja bis zu 5 Leute ein Team bilden können, suche ich noch die oder den Mitfahrer.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (5. Oktober 2008)

Im Land der Schewwerochsen und Schachtwacken wird man auch schon unruhig. 
Mindestens ein Team der *ZwewwellewwerworschtBIKER  *wird sicher antreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (5. Oktober 2008)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Im Land der Schewwerochsen und Schachtwacken wird man auch schon unruhig.
> Mindestens ein Team der *ZwewwellewwerworschtBIKER *wird sicher antreten.


Hallo Bergarbeiter,
da ich des mannsfeldischen nicht mächtig bin, biite ich Dich mir das Wort _*Schewwerochsen*_ mal ins hochdeutsche zu übersetzen.
Unter _*Schachtwacken*_ würde ich Bergleute verstehen, oder liege ich hier vielleicht doch falsch.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (5. Oktober 2008)

_*Schachtwacken  *_war nicht ganz korrekt_**_- Sollte eher _*Wackenschäddel *_heißen. Schachtwacken paßten gerade so in die Brotbüchse vom "Kumpel".

Wacke= großer, harte Stein
Schäddel= Kopf

Schewwern= Schiefern, das kupferhaltige Gestein
Ochsen= ...


----------



## GTdanni (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde, ich mache natürlich auch dieses Jahr wieder mit beim Winterpokal. 
Mal sehen wo ich mich einklinke, bissher war ich ja im GT Forum gebunden aber regional wäre das natürlich besser. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (7. Oktober 2008)

*Hallo Andi65, kasebi und Reinhard1,*

die Winterpokalmannschaft ist gegründet ihr könnnt euch als Mitglieder eintragen.

Teamname *"Brustgurtfahrer"* 

hier: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/

Einfach auf die Schaltfläche *"Mein Team"* klicken und dann das Team *"Brustgurtfahrer"* suchen und sich dort eintragen

Vielleicht findet sich noch ein 5. Biker/in


----------



## Udo1 (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

das Team "BRUSTGURTFAHRER" besteht jetzt aus 4 Teilnehmern.

*Udo1; kasebi; Andi65; Reinhard1;*

Wir suchen noch ein 5. Teammitglied, Mann oder Frau zur Verstärkung. Einzige Bedingung Pulsuhrfahrer/in .


----------



## Marathori (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Allerseits,

auch wenn ich 6 MOnate nichts hab hören lassen: Mich gibts noch und ich werde auch wieder Winterpokalen!

Wer will mich?

Gruß

Thoralf


----------



## Udo1 (14. Oktober 2008)

Marathori schrieb:


> Hallo Allerseits,
> 
> auch wenn ich 6 MOnate nichts hab hören lassen: Mich gibts noch und ich werde auch wieder Winterpokalen!
> 
> ...


Die Brustgurtfahrer suchen noch einen Mitfahrer


----------



## Udo1 (15. Oktober 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Die Brustgurtfahrer suchen noch einen Mitfahrer


 
Gibt es noch jemand der bei uns mitfahren möchte, wenn ja dann schnell anmelden.


----------



## soprano (15. Oktober 2008)

lieber udo - du bist ja ein sehr fleissiger kilometerfresser...

würd mich mal interessieren wieviele winterpokalpunkte du letztes jahr gesammelt hast und auf welchem platz du gelandet bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (16. Oktober 2008)

soprano schrieb:


> lieber udo - du bist ja ein sehr fleissiger kilometerfresser...
> 
> würd mich mal interessieren wieviele winterpokalpunkte du letztes jahr gesammelt hast und auf welchem platz du gelandet bist


 
Kein Problem, es gibt nichts leichteres.

1354 Punkte Platz 28 in der Einzelwertung.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo "kasebi", "Andi65", "Reinhard1",

habe mal unter nachstehenden Link,
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=163

im Winterpokalforum mal eine Anfrage nach einem 5. Teammitglied gestartet. Mal sehen ob sich jemand einträgt.


----------



## Kasebi (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Udo
Was ist mit GT-danni? ist danni nicht an einem lokalem Team interessiert? Hatte er doch geschrieben. Oder ist er schon wieder bei GT gebunden?


----------



## GTdanni (18. Oktober 2008)

Mensch ich hab mich ja schon eingetragen.  

Aber wehe ihr meckert wenn wenn ich nichtgenügend Punkte bringe. 



Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (19. Oktober 2008)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Mensch ich hab mich ja schon eingetragen.
> 
> Aber wehe ihr meckert wenn wenn ich nichtgenügend Punkte bringe.
> 
> ...


 
Danke Danni und Willkommen im Team *"BRUSTGURTFAHRER"* . Bei uns wird nicht gemeckert, sondern gefahren, wenn immer es für jeden einzelnen oder im Team möglich ist. Grundsatz es muss Spaß machen. 
Den ersten Platz in der Teamwertung wollen wir gar nicht anstreben, der zweite reicht uns auch schon.

Somit ist das Team vollzählig.


----------



## Kasebi (19. Oktober 2008)

Damit wären wir ja eins der wenigen Teams (Stand gestern Nachmittag) die schon vollzählig sind. Prima. Der WP ist doch in erster Linie eine Motivationshilfe den Winter über etwas zu tun. Und Danni, mit Udo können wir es sowiso nicht aufnehmen. Dazu fehlt ganz einfach die Zeit. Aber wir werden ihn jagen. Oder?
Gruß Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (19. Oktober 2008)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Damit wären wir ja eins der wenigen Teams (Stand gestern Nachmittag) die schon vollzählig sind. Prima. Der WP ist doch in erster Linie eine Motivationshilfe den Winter über etwas zu tun. Und Danni, mit Udo können wir es sowiso nicht aufnehmen. Dazu fehlt ganz einfach die Zeit. Aber wir werden ihn jagen. Oder?
> Gruß Axel


 
Hallo Axel,
es zählt grundsätzlich der Teamgeist, ich habe für unser Team einen Platz unter die ersten 50 angepeilt.


----------



## Kasebi (19. Oktober 2008)

OK Udo das ist ein Wort. Allerdings für irgentwelche unsinigen Einträge, nur um Punkte zu schinden, bin ich nicht zu haben.Und mit dem jagen, das war nur Umgangssprachlich gemeint.Hast du nicht selbst erzählt das du in deiner letztjährigen Manschaft mehr als die hälfte aller Punkte eingefahren hast?Das möchte ich gern verhindern.Und wie geht das? Am besten in dem ich dich "WP punktemäßig" jage. Natürlich,jederPunkt den wir als Mannschaft gemeinsam einfahren zählt aus moralischer Sicht doppelt. Fördert es doch den Teamgeist.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Oktober 2008)

Kasebi schrieb:


> OK Udo das ist ein Wort. Allerdings für irgentwelche unsinigen Einträge, nur um Punkte zu schinden, bin ich nicht zu haben.Und mit dem jagen, das war nur Umgangssprachlich gemeint.Hast du nicht selbst erzählt das du in deiner letztjährigen Manschaft mehr als die hälfte aller Punkte eingefahren hast?Das möchte ich gern verhindern.Und wie geht das? Am besten in dem ich dich "WP punktemäßig" jage. Natürlich,jederPunkt den wir als Mannschaft gemeinsam einfahren zählt aus moralischer Sicht doppelt. Fördert es doch den Teamgeist.


Also Axel, ich bin auch gegen unsinnnige Einträge. Ich freue mich schon auf die Jagd im sportlichen Sinn. Na dann auf zum fairen sportlichen Vergleich mit allen WP- Teilnehmern.


----------



## GTdanni (19. Oktober 2008)

Dann lasst uns doch zum Auftakt eine gemeinsame Tour planen. 

Wann geht es denn los? 

Und Udo denk dran, bei mir geht nur SA/SO dann aber zur Not auch 200Km. ;-) 

Cu Danni


----------



## Bergarbeiter (20. Oktober 2008)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Damit wären wir ja eins der wenigen Teams (Stand gestern Nachmittag) die schon vollzählig sind. Prima.



Wartet mal ab und guck bei Z wie Zwewwell... da formieren sich gerade 3 Teams aus dem Mansfeldischem.


----------



## Kasebi (20. Oktober 2008)

Die Betonung liegt auf "schon". Jemehr teams vollzählig sind um so besser. Peinlich wird das erst wenn man von einem zweier oder dreier Team abgehängt wird.


----------



## Udo1 (20. Oktober 2008)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Dann lasst uns doch zum Auftakt eine gemeinsame Tour planen.
> 
> Wann geht es denn los?
> 
> ...


Hallo Danni,
eine gemeinsame WP-Punktetour des Teams "BRUSRGURTFAHRER" ist schon in Vorbereitung und natürlich an einem Wochenende.
Axel hat mir schon einen Tourvorschlag übersandt. Sehr interessant ca. 62 km und so um die, na ein wenig über 500 HM.

Also ich stelle mal das Wochenende 8./9.11. zur Diskussion.
Ich würde dann mit der DB und Hopper bis nach Luckenau hoppern.
Abfahrt wäre in Merseburg um 08:36 Uhr
Ankunft in WSF um 08:53 Uhr
Ab Merseburg mit Burgenlandbahn Gleis 2 glaube ich um 09:12 Uhr
Ankunft in Luckenau um 09:36 Uhr

Start der Runde um 09:37 Uhr. Die eine Minute brauch ich zum Aussteigen.

Ich sende euch die Strecke per Mail mal zu.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Oktober 2008)

Es ist soweit!!
Das Team *BRUSTGURTFAHRER* lädt zur ersten Teamausfahrt ein.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7393

*Wann:* 09.11.2008
*Wo Start:* LUCKENAU/ Bahnhof
*Uhrzeit:* 09:37 Uhr

*Anreise zur Tour:*
Mit Hopperticket ab Merseburg mit der DB bis nach Luckenau hoppern.
Fahrziel Zeitz eingeben!
Abfahrt in Merseburg um 08:36 Uhr
Ankunft in WSF um 08:53 Uhr
Ab Weißenfels mit Burgenlandbahn Gleis 2 um 09:12 Uhr
Ankunft in Luckenau um 09:36 Uhr

*Start* der Runde um *09:37 Uhr*






. Die eine Minute brauch ich zum Aussteigen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

*Strecke:* Luckenau- Groitzschen- Kretzschau- Droyßig- Ddroyßiger Wald- weiter westlich der Weißen Elster- Crossen- Zeitzer Forst- Luckenau, als grober Anhalt.

*Tourguide:* @kasebi
Der Tourguide läßt noch ausrichten, Überschuhe wären empfehlenswert
Der Anteil von öffentlichen Straßen bei der Tour ist auf das äußerst notwendige beschränkt.
Dauer: ca. 20- 25 WP-Punkte ohne Pause


----------



## GTdanni (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde dann sicher in WSF zusteigen. 

Bleibt nur zu hoffen das das Wetter mitspielt.  


Cu danni


----------



## Kasebi (2. November 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Es ist soweit!!
> Das Team *BRUSTGURTFAHRER* lädt zur ersten Teamausfahrt ein.
> Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7393
> 
> ...



Das mit den Überschuhen muß ich relativieren. Bin heute die Wiesen abgefahren. Das Gras war nicht so hoch wie im Sommer und erstaunlicherweise nicht so naß wie zu der Zeit. Wer also Schuhe mit Goretex hat oder nicht ganz so empfindlich ist muß nicht unbedingt welche haben. Ich werde allerdings welche tragen von wegen zusätzlicher Kälteschutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (2. November 2008)

Na dann wollen wir uns mal vergleichen. Natürlich nur auf sportlichem Weg. Es gibt in Mitteldeutschland nämlich nicht nur die "Brustgurtfahrer" und die "Zwewwellewwerwurschdler" sonder auch 



und sicherlich noch ein paar mehr.
Also immer mal schön zu den Nachbarn gucken. 

Allerdings 





Udo1 schrieb:


> 1354 Punkte Platz 28 in der Einzelwertung.


 ist schon ´ne Leistung. Hut bzw. Helm ab, Udo.


----------



## Udo1 (3. November 2008)

Hallo Torsten,


_torsten_ schrieb:


> Na dann wollen wir uns mal vergleichen. Natürlich nur auf sportlichem Weg. Es gibt in Mitteldeutschland nämlich nicht nur die "Brustgurtfahrer" und die "Zwewwellewwerwurschdler" sonder auch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die Thüringer Fraktion wird natürlich stark beobachtet.
Wir freuen uns schon auf diese sportliche Herausforderung.


----------



## Kasebi (3. November 2008)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Na dann wollen wir uns mal vergleichen. Natürlich nur auf sportlichem Weg. Es gibt in Mitteldeutschland nämlich nicht nur die "Brustgurtfahrer" und die "Zwewwellewwerwurschdler" sonder auch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin gerade vom MTB-Training zurück. Habe 1:45:30 abrechenbare Zeit auf meinem HAC4. Macht, wenn ichs es richtig gerechnet habe 7WP-Punkte. Werde das mal gleich eintragen. Alle mitteldeutschen WP-Teams dürfen den Fehdehandschuh als geworfen betrachten. Da ich aber auch schon den ersten Fakeeintrag gesehen habe sag ichs nochmal. Lieber ehrlicher letzter als unsinnige und gelogene Einträge


----------



## Udo1 (3. November 2008)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ...Alle mitteldeutschen WP-Teams dürfen den Fehdehandschuh als geworfen betrachten. Da ich aber auch schon den ersten Fakeeintrag gesehen habe sag ichs nochmal. Lieber ehrlicher letzter als unsinnige und gelogene Einträge


Da hast Du recht Axel, werde jetzt sogleich starten, will so 12 Punkte einfahren.


----------



## _torsten_ (3. November 2008)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ... Da ich aber auch schon den ersten Fakeeintrag gesehen habe sag ichs nochmal. Lieber ehrlicher letzter als unsinnige und gelogene Einträge


Das wird leider nicht ausbleiben. Und in den entsprechenden Unterforen wird schon heftig darüber diskutiert. Wir sollten damit nicht auch noch anfangen. Besser ist dein o.g. Motto. 

Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir gemeinsam in *einem* lokalen Forum diskutieren, uns verabreden und informieren? Ich schlage dazu das Unterforum Winterpokal 2008/2009 in der Mutter aller Foren vor.  Da muss man nicht immer hin- und herspringen.


----------



## Udo1 (4. November 2008)

Guten Morgen,
Nun ja, der WP für das Team *"BRUSTGURTFAHRER"* hat eigentlich ganz gut begonnen, Platz 25 für den gestrigen Tag. Als Auftakt schon ganz ordentlich, wenn man davon ausgehen kann, dass in den nächsten Wochen einige Teams wieder etwas schwächeln werden.


----------



## Kasebi (4. November 2008)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Das wird leider nicht ausbleiben. Und in den entsprechenden Unterforen wird schon heftig darüber diskutiert. Wir sollten damit nicht auch noch anfangen. Besser ist dein o.g. Motto.
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir gemeinsam in *einem* lokalen Forum diskutieren, uns verabreden und informieren? Ich schlage dazu das Unterforum Winterpokal 2008/2009 in der Mutter aller Foren vor.  Da muss man nicht immer hin- und herspringen.



Das ist sicherlich nicht schlecht gemeint. Aber du wirst verstehen das ich als Sachsen Anhaldiener das heimatliche Forum auch mit Leben füllen will.
was sagen eigentlich die Zwiebel L Biker aus dem Mansfeldischen dazu?
MfG Axel


----------



## _torsten_ (5. November 2008)

Udo1 eilt schon wieder allen davon. Das ist so deprimierend.  

Aber schöne Tourenberichte schreibt es, dafür sollte es einen Extrapunkt geben. 




Kasebi schrieb:


> was sagen eigentlich die Zwiebel L Biker aus dem Mansfeldischen dazu?


Die fahren Rad und tummeln sich nicht im IBC herum.


----------



## Udo1 (5. November 2008)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Udo1 eilt schon wieder allen davon. Das ist so deprimierend.
> 
> Aber schöne Tourenberichte schreibt es, dafür sollte es einen Extrapunkt geben.
> 
> ...


Hallo Torsten,
da ich ja Pensionär bin, fahre ich vormittags Rad  und tummle mich dann Abends mit UMTS, und das ist noch langsamer als 2000 der DSL, im IBC-Forum rum, denn DSL ist in meiner Straße auf Jahre nicht möglich. Viel Spaß beim Punkte einfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (8. November 2008)

Hallo Tourguide für die morgige *BRUSTGURTFAHRER* Teamtour, *kasebi*,
Rucksack ist gepackt, Schuhe sind imprägniert, Rad ist gewaschen und Luftdruck ist überprüft, es kann also Morgen losgehen.
Wetter für Morgen in Droyßig: 
Vormittag Sonne pur bei 7°C.
Mittag Sonne und Wolken bei 12°C und Wind aus Süd bis Südsüdwest, etwas stärker als heute, also das ideale Wetter für unsere Tour.


----------



## Kasebi (8. November 2008)

Genau Udo. Das Wetter spielt mit. Ich freue mich riesig euch mein heimatliches Revier vorstellen zu können. Ich hoffe euch eine gute Runde zu bieten. Schiefgehen dürfte nichts. Trotzdem bin ich aufgereget wie ein Schuljunge am ersten Schultag. Schade das Gartenarbeit nicht zählt. Dann hätt ich heute massig Punkte sammeln können. Werde mich jetzt aber noch ein bisschen auf der Rolle tummeln. Beine locker und Kopf frei strampeln. Und natürlich ein paar WP-Punkte einheimsen.


----------



## Udo1 (9. November 2008)

Hallo,
heute fand die erste Teamausfahrt der *"BRUSTGURTFAHRER"* statt. Es war eine Top-Tour, die ein paar Punkte in die Teamwertung gebracht haben.
Einen kurzen Bericht vom Kollektivführer findet ihr hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5290577&postcount=496


----------



## Udo1 (29. November 2008)

Hallo und Guten Morgen,
werde mich jetzt auf WP-Tour, Richtung Freyburg begeben, um das Team ein wenig nach vorne zu puschen. Platz 27 ist ja nicht gerade prikelnd. Mal sehen vielleicht komme ich an Team Beinhard1 etwas ran.


----------



## Udo1 (29. November 2008)

Hallo,
bin gerade von meiner WP-Tour zurück, das heißt Pausen nur zum Ausscheiden von Körperflüssigkeiten und gegessen wurde während der Fahrt, also es war heute echt stressig. Die Strecke führte mich zum Geiseltalsee bei Frankleben 





http://de.sevenload.com/im/lglFN5L/450x450
_(hier der Überlauf der Geisel in Frankleben)_
und dann am Geiseltalsee entlang mit Wasserdurchfahrt in Mücheln. Dann durch Mücheln in den Gleinaer Grund bis Gleina, der Weg ist trotz des jetzt vorherrschenden Wetters gut befahrbar.





http://de.sevenload.com/im/6NezFAc/450x450
_(Gleinaer Grund)_
Von Gleina weiter Richtung Dorndorf, ca. 2 km hinter Gleina dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Süden abgebogen. Der Weg führte mich auf den Bergrücken oberhalb Weischütz. 





http://de.sevenload.com/im/Hmfx7yQ/450x450
_(Blick über Weischütz)_
Auf einen herrlichen Trail runter nach Weischütz und dann weiter auf den Unstrutradweg nach Freyburg. Freyburg Richtung Hotel Rebschule und von dort auf die L207 und unterhalb der Weinberge auf Wirtschaftsweg bis Pödelist. Durch Pödelist durch und auf Wirtschaftswegen weiten nach Osten und Norden in den Wald. Aus dem Wald hoch zum Pilgerweg/Pettstädt. Dann weiter auf den Pilgerweg zurück zum Südfeldsee. Der Südfeldsee wird gerade mit einem Powerzaun eingezäunt. 





http://de.sevenload.com/im/sM2pIYw/450x450
_(Der Elektrozaun neben den Wanderweg und Radweg)_
Haltet also eure Kinder vom Zaun fern, manchmal nicht einfach, den der Zaun geht unmittelbar neben den Wanderweg und Radweg entlang. Über Frankleben dann hoch zur Alten Heerstraße und ab nach Hause zum Airpark. So hatte ich am Ende 81 km, Summe der Steigungen 937 Meter und 21 Punkte auf meinem Konto und mein persönliches Planziel für 2008 von 12000 km wurde heute um 52 km überboten. Nun ja die anderen Mannschaften haben den heutigen Tag natürlich auch genutzt und Punkte eingefahren. Trotzdem bis auf 4 Punkte am Team Beinhard1 rangekommen, wird wahrscheinlich nur kurz sein.
Das Wetter war heute eher bescheiden, Schlamm und Matsch ohne Ende, die Grundfarbe Rot kann ich an meinen Bike nicht mehr erkennen, es herrscht jetzt grau vor. Ich muss es wohl doch waschen, aber nicht vor Montag.

Alle Bilder hier: http://de.sevenload.com/suche/BT20081129/bilder

Hier die Strecke:





http://de.sevenload.com/im/b52CcT2/700x700


----------



## Kasebi (29. November 2008)

Gratulation Udo zu den 12000 Km Von solchen Kilometerleistungen kann ich nur träumen.
Habe aber heute wahrgemacht, worüber wir uns unterhalten haben und bin nun auch mal bei diesen Temperaturen bis Jena zur Arbeit gefahren. Und da ich diese 42Km auch über Feldwege und immer Anschlag fahre ist das gleichzeitig Training und somit WP tauglich. Retour fahre ich sowieso meißt noch ne Tour. Dadurch haben wir Team Beinhard1 um 19Punkte bzw 3Plätze überholt. Das ist ausbaufähig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (30. November 2008)

Hallo kasebi,
nun ja da haben wir wohl für kurze Zeit das "Team Beinhard1" überholt. Welches Team nehmen wir uns als nächstes vor?


----------



## Udo1 (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo "BRUSTGURTFAHRER"

am 31.12.2008 Silvesterabschlusstour in Weißenfels.

Start 09:30 Uhr Marktplatz Weißenfels, mindestens 50 WP-Punkte

Anmeldung siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7632

Ach ja Andi65 hat schon zugesagt


----------



## Kasebi (4. Januar 2009)

Es schneit  und schneit  und schneit   
Mit dem MTB ist zur Zeit kein durchkommen mehr. Und auch wenns keine WP-Punkte giebt werde ich heute nach dem Essen für ein paar Stunden zu Fuß unterwegs sein. Ich liebe dieses Wetter. Bitte, bitte noch mehr Schnee. Und  keinen gehässigen Kommentar bitte. Ich weiß das ich hier kommplet aus der Art geschlagen bin.
Axel


----------



## schnarchsack (4. Januar 2009)

@Kasebi:
Viel Spass beim Winterwandern - bei ausreichender Schneehöhe vielleicht sogar mit Langlaufskiern?

Auch ich bin "aus der Art geschlagen":
Ich war heute mit Dieter 2h auf dem Süßen See Schlittschuhlaufen (insgesamt ca. 25km) - herrlich!

Weiterhin viel Spass beim Wintersport

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## Udo1 (4. Januar 2009)

schnarchsack schrieb:


> @Kasebi:
> Viel Spass beim Winterwandern - bei ausreichender Schneehöhe vielleicht sogar mit Langlaufskiern?
> Auch ich bin "aus der Art geschlagen":
> Ich war heute mit Dieter 2h auf dem Süßen See Schlittschuhlaufen (insgesamt ca. 25km) - herrlich!
> ...





> Kasebi Es schneit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich beneide Euch, bei mir in Merseburg Schneehöhe schon gigantische 2-3 cm.


----------



## Kasebi (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo allesamt.
Das war genau der Tag den ich mir vorgestellt habe. Für Ski hätte es auch gereicht. Aber dann wäre ich wiederallein unterwegs gewesen. Und das wollte ich nicht. Und auch wenn es nichts mit MTB zu tun hat, hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Schnee. Es ist nicht die Menge die man im Harz oder Thüringer Wald gewohnt ist. Aber der Mensch freut sich.




Ein beliebter Aussichtspunkt




Blick über's Elstertal




Spuren im Schnee damit Udo weiß wie so was aussieht


----------



## Udo1 (4. Januar 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> Spuren im Schnee damit Udo weiß wie so was aussieht


Danke Kasebi für die schönen Schneeeindrücke aus dem südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt. Frau Holle hat es eben nur mit den fast Thüringern und nicht mit den Merseburgern.


----------



## Kasebi (4. Januar 2009)

Hab doch noch was für den WP gemacht und war 60Min auf der Rolle.


----------



## GTdanni (4. Januar 2009)

Ich war die letzten beiden Tage je 1,5 h Schlittschuh laufen. 
Ab nächste Woche wird der Betonsee (B91) unsicher gemacht. 
Da es aber bei uns gut geschneit hat werd ich morgen mal die Langläufer auspacken und etwas Ski laufen das gibt ja auch volle Punktzahl. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (5. Januar 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich war die letzten beiden Tage je 1,5 h Schlittschuh laufen.
> Ab nächste Woche wird der Betonsee (B91) unsicher gemacht.
> Da es aber bei uns gut geschneit hat werd ich morgen mal die Langläufer auspacken und etwas Ski laufen das gibt ja auch volle Punktzahl.
> 
> Cu Danni


Aber den Schneeschieber nicht vergessen.
Hatte heute eine herrliche Schneewehentour gemacht, endlich auch mal in und um Merseburg ein wenig Schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo Brustgurtfahrer und Sympatiesanten des Winterpokals,
am kommenden Sonnabend, den 31.01. Start zum Abfahren der Marathonstrecke Goseck.
Treffpunkt: Marktplatz Weißenfels
Startzeit nicht zu früh wegen Schönheitsschlaf am Wochenende, erwarte eure Startzeitvorschläge.
Zugesagt hat schon Reinhard1


----------



## Udo1 (30. Januar 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Brustgurtfahrer und Sympatiesanten des Winterpokals,
> am kommenden Sonnabend, den 31.01. Start zum Abfahren der Marathonstrecke Goseck.
> Treffpunkt: Marktplatz Weißenfels
> Startzeit nicht zu früh wegen Schönheitsschlaf am Wochenende, erwarte eure Startzeitvorschläge.
> Zugesagt hat schon Reinhard1


Gut Reinhard, dann 11:00 Uhr Start Marktplatz Weißenfels am Brunnen.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7567


----------



## GTdanni (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo Ihr zwei, ich bin dann auch um 11 am Brunnen. 
Udo wenn du mit dem Rad hinfährst und über Vesta kommst dann 10:15 Uhr bei mir. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (30. Januar 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr zwei, ich bin dann auch um 11 am Brunnen.
> Udo wenn du mit dem Rad hinfährst und über Vesta kommst dann 10:15 Uhr bei mir.
> 
> Cu Danni


Nun ja, dann ist das Team ja mit 4 Mann vertreten.
Fahre die kürzeste Strecke am Ostufer des Südfeldsees- Reichhardswerben-Tagewerben. Bis Morgen.


----------



## Kasebi (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo Brustgurtfahrer
Tut mir leid wenn ich mich zur Zeit nicht rühre. Aber wir schruppen mal wieder Überstunden ohne Ende. Bei uns auf Arbeit von Krise keine Spur.
Das heißt dann jeden Sonnabend arbeiten. So auch morgen. Und Sonntag gehts dann ins Krankenhaus nach Eisenberg zu meiner Mutter.Da bleibt zum Biken eigentlich keine Zeit. Ich halte mich derzeit mit laufen und Rollentraining fit. Sonntag haben wir uns aber eine Auszeit genommen. Meine Frau und ich fahren nach Neuhaus um unsere neuen "Bretter die die Winterwelt" bedeuten ein zu weihen und aus zu probieren. 
Und ab Februar gehts auch wieder ans biken. Kommt übrigens jemand von euch mit am 22.2. zum Bitterfelder CTF?. Wär doch auch eine Sache fürs Team. Für morgen wünsche ich euch viel Spaß
MfG Axel


----------



## Udo1 (31. Januar 2009)

[FONT="]Hallo,[/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial][SIZE=2][COLOR=black][FONT="]wie schon angekÃ¼ndigt fand heute die Brustgurtfahrertour nach Goseck, zum Testen der harten Kerle Strecke auch Marathonstrecke genannt. Die Sonntagsfahrerstrecke haben wir mal ausgelassen, mit gut 5 km war uns die etwas zu kurz. Treffpunkt war ja 11:00 Uhr der Brunnen auf dem Marktplatz von WeiÃenfels. Das hieÃ fÃ¼r uns eine Sternfahrt zum Treffpunkt. Reinhard1 hatte es nicht ganz soweit, kommt ja aus WeiÃenfels, bei mir waren es schon gute 21 km Anfahrt und bei GTdanni auch noch so um die 12 km.[/FONT]
[FONT="]Um 09:30 Uhr war bei mir also der Start, Wetter sehr bescheiden, Schneegriesel unterwegs mehr in Schneeregen Ã¼bergehend.[/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
    [FONT=Arial][SIZE=2][COLOR=black][FONT="][/FONT]
[FONT="][URL]http://de.sevenload.com/im/UlTHO3T/450x450/tn[/URL][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial][SIZE=2][I][COLOR=black][FONT="](wie man hier sieht, der Himmel ist grau, dunkler gehr es kaum, sÃ¼dlicher Ausgang SÃ¼dfeldsee)[/I][/FONT]
[FONT="]Nach 67 Minuten war ich auf dem Marktplatz angekommen, also noch etwas Zeit um zum dortigen Zweiradmechaniker Eitel zu fahren und sich noch ein wenig aufzuwÃ¤rmen. Gleich nach mir betrat GTdanni den Laden, mit den gleichen Gedanken aufwÃ¤rmen. Um 5 Minuten vor 11:00 Uhr ab zum Treffpunkt, Reinhard1 trudelte gerade ein.[/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
    [FONT=Arial][SIZE=2][COLOR=black][FONT="][/FONT]
[FONT="][URL]http://de.sevenload.com/im/lg5CARh/450x450/tn[/URL][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial][SIZE=2][I][COLOR=black][FONT="](v.l.n.r. GTdanni; Udo1; Reinhard1)[/I][/FONT]
[FONT="]Da der 4.Mann nicht gekommen ist und der Gastfahrer Walther vom White-Rock-Tourenteam kurzfristig abgesagt hat, waren wir vollzÃ¤hlig und konnten somit gleich starten. Die Saale wurde Ã¼berquert und dann ging es auf den linken Saaleradweg Ã¼ber Uichteritz und Lobitzsch bis zum Wendepunkt der Marathonstrecke. Hier war fÃ¼r uns heute der Einstieg.[/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
    [FONT=Arial][SIZE=2][COLOR=black][FONT="][/FONT]
[FONT="][URL]http://de.sevenload.com/im/PpKSDJf/450x450/tn[/URL][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial][SIZE=2][COLOR=black][FONT="]Die Strecke fÃ¼hrt gerade aus hoch und war stark vereist, wir wichen auf das angrenzende Feld aus und fuhren meist so bis Goseck immer parallel der Strecke.[/FONT]
[FONT="]In Goseck dann durch den Schlosshof, am Steilufer des Saaletals entlang und dann den Anstieg hoch bis zur ZufahrtsstraÃe zum Sportplatz Goseck.[/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
      [FONT=Arial][SIZE=2][COLOR=black][FONT="][/FONT]
[FONT="][URL]http://de.sevenload.com/im/vI1oxsJ/450x450/tn[/URL][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial][SIZE=2][COLOR=black][FONT="]Hier sind wir auf den letzten steilen Anstieg kurz vor dem Ziel, aber wie zu sehen ist heute auch sehr stark vereist, schieben war auch hier angesagt.[/FONT]
[FONT="][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial][SIZE=2][COLOR=black][FONT="]http://de.sevenload.com/im/tQyLePq/450x450/tn[/FONT]
[FONT="]Wer heute von oben gekommen ist, ging hier ab wie Schmitts Katze in den Wald. Die EisflÃ¤che ist genau hinter der Kurve und nicht einsehbar. Bis zum Start/Ziel lieÃ es sich dann eigentlich gut fahren.[/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
    [FONT=Arial][SIZE=2][COLOR=black][FONT="][/FONT]
[FONT="][URL]http://de.sevenload.com/im/dG8kgCm/450x450/tn[/URL][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial][SIZE=2][COLOR=black][FONT="]Kurze Pause im Start/Zielbereich, bevor wir den Downhill, der parallel zum Olympiadownhill verlÃ¤uft, weiterfuhren. Reinhard1 hatte jetzt ein Problem, seine vordere Scheibenbremse baute keinen Druck mehr auf, es hieÃ ab jetzt Vorsichtig und langsamer fahren. Nach dem Downhill ins Saaletal hinunter ging es dann weiter auf den Saaleradweg bis zum Schlossberg HÃ¶he Quelle. Ab hier fÃ¼hrt der Weg auf einen sehr schÃ¶nen schmalen Trail stetig am Steilufer des Saaletals entlang bis zum Wendepunkt bei Lobitzsch, unseren heutigen Ausgangspunkt der Tour.[/FONT]
[FONT="][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial][SIZE=2][COLOR=black][FONT="]http://de.sevenload.com/im/k9QZvX9/450x450/tn[/FONT]
[FONT="]Die Tour hat echt SpaÃ gemacht, zumal sich das Wetter stark gebessert hatte.[/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial][SIZE=2][COLOR=black][FONT="]Immerhin wird es so an die 48 WP â Punkte fÃ¼r das Team geben.[/FONT]
[FONT="]Die Tour wird auf alle FÃ¤lle bis zum Goseckrennen am 4./5. April bei etwas besserem Wetter wiederholt werden.[/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]

    [FONT=Arial][SIZE=2][COLOR=black][FONT="][/FONT]
[FONT="][URL]http://de.sevenload.com/im/rtVBf2e/700x700/tn[/URL][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial][SIZE=2][I][COLOR=black][FONT="](Streckenverlauf der heutigen Tour, Start war am Ã¶stlichen Wendepunkt)[/I][/FONT]

[FONT="][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial][SIZE=2][COLOR=black][FONT="]http://de.sevenload.com/im/ZppaTFW/700x700/tn[/FONT]
_[FONT="][FONT=Arial][SIZE=2](HÃ¶henprofil der heutigen Tour, die blaue Linie bei Km 10 ist der offizielle Start und Zielpunkt)[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR][/I]
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]Video folgt morgen, ist eigentlich Klasse geworden[/SIZE][/FONT].
[URL="http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]_


----------



## Udo1 (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo Reinhard1 und GTdanni,

nachfolgend wie gestern versprochen das Video von der gestrigen Testfahrt auf der Gosecker Marathonstrecke.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo Brustgurtfahrer,
habe gerade mal das Teamranking überprüft und festgestellt, dass bis in die TOP 20 nur noch 2 Punkte fehlen. Werde jetzt sofort meine Radbekleidung anlegen und noch einige Punkte einfahren, bis dann.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Februar 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Brustgurtfahrer,
> habe gerade mal das Teamranking überprüft und festgestellt, dass bis in die TOP 30 nur noch 2 Punkte fehlen. Werde jetzt sofort meine Radbekleidung anlegen und noch einige Punkte einfahren, bis dann.


So bin gerade zurück von der Tour, sind noch 10 Punkte geworden. Somit liegen wir punktemäßig für sicherlich sehr kurze zeit gleich mit Platz 29 und 28. Die Tour führte mich über den Einstieg Frankleben, bei Schlamm ohne Ende zur Marina nach Mücheln. 

So wie hier am Einstieg ging es weiter, nur noch schlimmer. Nach ca. 20 Metern drehte sich kein Rad mehr an meinen Bike, der Zwischenraum zwischen Reifen und Schutzblech war voller dicker schwarzer Schlamm und meine Schuhe sahen nicht besser aus.
Nun ja, dann versuchen wir es eben Morgen noch einmal in die Top 30 zu gelangen. Ich korrigiere, wir sind kurzzeitig doch noch auf Platz 29 gerutscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (8. Februar 2009)

Hi Udo
Mit meinen 16 Punkten die ich heute beitragen konnte können wir zumindest auf Platz 29 Übernachten. Zu einem Top 20 Platz fehlen uns allerdings zum Zeitpunkt meines schreibens 176 Punkte. Und die dürften auf die schnelle und ehrlich nicht aufzuholen sein.Allerdings wenn wir uns ein bisschen mehr anstrengen, damit meine ich nicht Dich und Reinhart, könnte ein Top 30 Platz drinn sein.


----------



## GTdanni (8. Februar 2009)

So und ich war nun Gestern nicht auf der Rudelsburg sondern hab es mir und meinem Rad in Gosek mal richtig gegeben. 

Seht selbst. 



























 

Nun ratet mal was ich heute so gemacht habe? 

Ich denke mal ich werde ne neue Kette und nen neues Schaltwerk brauchen, wobei das Schaltwerk auch schon vorher im Eimer war. 

Ach ja und mein Hinterradreifen ist auch hin, da hat es einen Noppen rausgerissen. 
Werde jetzt mal den Nobby Nic in 2,4 versuchen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (9. Februar 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> So und ich war nun Gestern nicht auf der Rudelsburg sondern hab es mir und meinem Rad in Gosek mal richtig gegeben........
> Cu Danni


Sieht Klasse aus Danni, na dann putz mal schön. Diese Woche soll ja noch Schnee kommen, dann kann wenigstens wieder in die Wälder, weil Frost ja auch noch dazu kommt.



Platz 29 ist nur 3 Punkte entfernt, also in guter Schlagweite, werde mich jetzt auf das Rad schwingen und Platz 29 einfahren.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Februar 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Sieht Klasse aus Danni, na dann putz mal schön. Diese Woche soll ja noch Schnee kommen, dann kann man wenigstens wieder in die Wälder rein, weil Frost ja auch noch dazu kommt.
> 
> 
> 
> Platz 29 ist nur 3 Punkte entfernt, also in guter Schlagweite, werde mich jetzt auf das Rad schwingen und Platz 29 einfahren.


War heute auf der Querfurter Platte unterwegs. Über Oberwünsch, Langeneichstädt an den Ausgrabungen auf der neuen ICE-Strecke vorbei.

Man ist nicht nur mit Schaufel und Pinsel dabei, nein auch große Technik kommt zum Einsatz. Von Langeneichstädt 

_(Blick über die Querfurter Platte Richtung Langeneichstädter Warte)_
ging es dann über Schafstädt, Steuden, Teutschenthal und Delitz a. Berge wieder zurück und somit habe ich das Team nicht auf Platz 29 sondern auf Platz 28 gebracht. Wenn auch sicherlich nicht für lange Zeit.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo Team Brustgurtfahrer,
habt euch heute wacker geschlagen, das Team TaunusNextLevel_unleashed wurde, wie gestern schon angekündigt, überholt.
Als nächstes gilt es das Team Team Beinhart II  zu überholen, sind ja nur 66 Punkte Vorsprung. Werde Morgen wieder ins geschehen eingreifen, sollte es nicht regnen. Bis Montag könnte es klappen, aber nur wenn Team Beinhart II  am Wochenende etwas schwächelt.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo Brustgurtfahrer,
da unser Team auf Platz 29 durchgereicht wurde, werde ich mich jetzt mal in die Spur machen und schnell mal ein paar Punkte einfahren, brauche sowieso frische Eier vom Huhn meines Vertrauens. Ein Punkt genügt ja eigentlich schon um wieder 3 Plätze nach vorn zu kommen und wenn auch wieder nur für kurze Zeit ist. Mal schauen es zum Platz 26 reicht, wenn ich wieder zurück bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (25. Februar 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Brustgurtfahrer,
> da unser Team auf Platz 29 durchgereicht wurde, werde ich mich jetzt mal in die Spur machen und schnell mal ein paar Punkte einfahren, brauche sowieso frische Eier vom Huhn meines Vertrauens. Ein Punkt genügt ja eigentlich schon um wieder 3 Plätze nach vorn zu kommen und wenn auch wieder nur für kurze Zeit ist. Mal schauen es zum Platz 26 reicht, wenn ich wieder zurück bin.


Es hat gereicht zum kurzfristigen Platz 26, bin gerade zurück mit 13 Punkten. Bis Mücheln schöner Wind von vorn, dann aber Kantenwind und Rückenwind bis zurück. Bei diesem sonnigen Wintertag heute hat die Tour nochmal so viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Udo1 (5. März 2009)

Hallo Brustgurtfahrer,
wie sieht es aus mit einer gemeinsamen Teamtour im März.
Treffpunkt Crossen a.d.Elster.
Ich schlage 14. oder 15.03. vor, wobei 15.03. besser wäre.
Abfahrt mit Burgenlandbahn ab Weißenfels 08:12 Uhr
Ankunft in Zeitz: 08:46 Uhr
Abfahrt Zeitz: 09:04 Uhr
Ankunft Crossen a.d.E.: 09:27 Uhr
Start: 09:28 Uhr 
Strecke: Crossen Zeitzer Forst-Zeitz-Luckenau


----------



## Kasebi (5. März 2009)

Hallo UDo1
Ich muß nachher mit meinem Knie zum MRT. Ich hoffe mal das beste. Sollte ich also fahren können bin ich dabei. Ich würde gerne die Führung übernehmen. Ich schlage vor nicht in Crossen Ort zu beginnen. Sondern bis Crossen BHF zu fahren. Und ab da einen Schlenker über Hartmannsdorf-
Seifartsdorf-Gleina-Bad Köstritz-Pohlitz einzubauen. Der Abschnitt bietet auf jeden fall mehr als der Abschnitt Zeitz-Luckenau. Man kann also bei Zeitknappheit die Tour auch in Zeitz am BHF beenden. 
Ich sage euch auf jeden fall bis Montag Abend bescheid. Da hab ich Arzt-
termin und weiß wie es weiter geht.
Also bis dann. MfG Axel


----------



## Udo1 (5. März 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo UDo1
> Ich muß nachher mit meinem Knie zum MRT. Ich hoffe mal das beste. Sollte ich also fahren können bin ich dabei. Ich würde gerne die Führung übernehmen. Ich schlage vor nicht in Crossen Ort zu beginnen. Sondern bis Crossen BHF zu fahren. Und ab da einen Schlenker über Hartmannsdorf-
> Seifartsdorf-Gleina-Bad Köstritz-Pohlitz einzubauen. Der Abschnitt bietet auf jeden fall mehr als der Abschnitt Zeitz-Luckenau. Man kann also bei Zeitknappheit die Tour auch in Zeitz am BHF beenden.
> Ich sage euch auf jeden fall bis Montag Abend bescheid. Da hab ich Arzt-
> ...


Gute Besserung kasebi,
so wie Du vorgeschlagen hast machen wir es.


----------



## Udo1 (8. März 2009)

*Brustgurtfahrer laden ein zur Teamtour!*
Wann: Sonntag, den 15.03.
Start: Crossen a.d.E./Ort Haltepunkt DB
Startzeit: 09:15 Uhr
Strecke: Crossen- Hartmannsdorf- Seifarthsdorf- Gleina- Bad Köstritz- Pohlitz- Zeitzer Forst- Zeitz
Tourguide: *"kasebi"*
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7996
Nur wenn es nicht regnet.
Abfahrt von Merseburg: 07:36 Uhr
Ankunft Weißenfels:      07:52 Uhr
Abfahrt mit Burgenlandbahn ab Weißenfels: 08:12 Uhr
Ankunft in Zeitz: 08:46 Uhr
Abfahrt Zeitz:     09:04 Uhr
Ankunft Crossen a.d.E.: 09:14 Uhr
Hopperticket geht von WSF bis Crossen a.d.E.


----------



## Udo1 (9. März 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> *Brustgurtfahrer laden ein zur Teamtour!*
> Wann: Sonntag, den 15.03.
> Start: Crossen a.d.E./Ort Haltepunkt DB
> Startzeit: 09:15 Uhr
> ...


Also Tourguide kasebi, wir sind jetzt schon zu dritt.
Du, ich und Manfred vom White-Rock- Tourenteam.


----------



## Udo1 (14. März 2009)

Hallo,
dank Ohmtroll, der heute einen Teil der Brustgurtfahrer begleitet hatte, wurden wir auf Platz 24 gepuscht. Kasebi hat auch noch 10 Punkte auf der heutigen Erkundungstour für die Morgen steigende Brustgurtfahrerteamtour eingefahren. So dass uns jetzt nur noch 78 Punkte für Platz 23 fehlen. Aber die vor uns liegende Mannschaft Mtb-Riderz





 wird den morgigen Tag sicherlich auch nutzen um den Vorsprung weiter auszubauen.


----------



## GTdanni (14. März 2009)

Ein paar Punkte hab ich dann auch geschafft. 
Wenn ich natürlich gewusst hätte das der Troll mitfährt... 
Aber egal, heute war Training für Goseck, was ja auch schon in 3 Wochen ist, und das war auch Klasse.  

Morgen versuche ich auch mal ne Runde zu drehen muss aber leider die Teamausfahrt absagen das ist mir zu früh und meine Familie will mich auch mal im Hellen sehen. 

Viel Spass euchg morgen. 


Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (27. März 2009)

Hallo,
der Winterpokal geht ja nun leider schon wieder dem Ende entgegen. Das Team Brustgurtfahrer ist, wegen gesundheitlichen Ausfällen, auf 3 Mitglieder geschrumpft. Heute wurden nochmals einige Punkte eingefahren, durch Reinhard1 und Udo1, so dass wir zur zeit auf Platz 29 liegen. Da wir den Platz ja unbedingt halten möchten werden Morgen und am Sonntag noch mal alle Kräfte mobilisiert zum Erhalt des Platz 29. Mal sehen ob uns das gelingen wird. Es wird sicher schwer werden, da die anderen Mannschaften ebenfalls die letzten zwei Tage intensiv nutzen werden um ihre Plätze zu verbessern. Nun ja Spaß hat es wieder gemacht.


----------



## Kasebi (27. März 2009)

Das Team Brustgurtfahrer ist, wegen gesundheitlichen Ausfällen, auf 3 Mitglieder geschrumpft;

Stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (27. März 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Das Team Brustgurtfahrer ist, wegen gesundheitlichen Ausfällen, auf 3 Mitglieder geschrumpft;
> 
> Stimmt.


Nicht traurig sein "kasebi",
es kommt bald der WP 2009/2010


----------



## Udo1 (28. März 2009)

Hallo,
so wäre der vorletzte WP-Tag nun auch vorbei. Die Fahrt hatte alles was der Himmel so zu bieten hatte. Dicke Wolken mit ordentlichen Regenschauern, Sonne pur und auch noch kräftiger Wind. Aber durchgehalten Zähne zusammengebissen und 13 Punkte für die Teamwertung eingefahren.
So und Morgen sind nochmal so an die 16 Punkte als Ziel für den WP-Abschluss geplant.


----------



## Udo1 (29. März 2009)

So das war es dann für den Winterpokal 2008/09. Habe heute die letzten 17 Punkte eingefahren und schließe den diesjährigen Pokal mit 1455 Punkten und Platz 23 ab. War für mich ein voller Erfolg, immerhin von Platz 28 2007/08 auf Platz 23.
Freue mich schon auf den WP 2009/10, sind ja nur noch schlappe rund 7 Monate. Bis auf eine generalüberholungsbedürftige "Black Manitou", 4x Bremsbeläge, Ölwechsel an der Rohloff, ein paar Pedale, 6 Schläuche, zwei Werkzeugtaschen, 2x Flickzeug, 2 Speichen, Hinteradzentrierung, defekte Reisverschlüsse an der Radjacke, diverse Batterien und Akkus, Kette, Ritzel, Kettenblatt und Röllchen war eigentlich alles im grünen Bereich, also ein ganz normaler Winterpokal.

_(Jürgen; Udo1; Manfred; Reinhard1 beim Anbiken in Goseck, hier aber in Freyburg)_


----------



## _torsten_ (30. März 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Jungs!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wir hatten eigentlich nie eine Chance euch einzuholen ...


----------



## Udo1 (30. März 2009)

?


----------



## Udo1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
nicht mehr lange und die neue Saison im WP geht los.
Das Team BRUSTGURTFAHRER ist fast vollständig.



Alle stehen schon in den Startlöchern, oder sollte man sagen "auf den Pedalen" und warten auf den Startschuss. Ob wir wohl in dieser Saison unseren Platz 23 vom Vorjahr verteidigen können? Wird sicherlich in dieser Saison äußerst, äußerst schwierig werden.


----------



## louis_cyphre (13. Oktober 2009)

hiho,

eine frage: die jungs aus dem RR-forum, fahren/trainieren die eine gesonderte wertung?

oder gibt's ein WP-gesamtranking für MTB *und* RR - forum?


----------



## Udo1 (14. Oktober 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nicht mehr lange und die neue Saison im WP geht los.
> Das Team BRUSTGURTFAHRER ist fast vollständig.
> 
> ...


Das Team *"BRUSTGURTFAHRER"* ist vollzählig und einsatzbereit. Es kann losgehen.


----------



## louis_cyphre (14. Oktober 2009)

hiho!

ok, ich habs grad gesehen/gefunden, es gibt ein extra ranking. 


LG

mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (28. Oktober 2009)

@Kasebi,
an der *Brustgurtfahrerteameröffnungstour* am 07.11. kann ich leider doch nicht mitkommen. Bin das gesamte Wochenende mir meinen Enkel unterwegs. Vielleicht kannst Du die Tour um eine Woche verlegen.
Sonnabend, der 14.11., oder Sonntag der 15.11. klappt bestens bei mir.


----------



## Kasebi (29. Oktober 2009)

Können wir machen wenn die anderen einverstanden sind. Leider hab ich vonn GTdanni und Andi65 noch keine Rückmeldung ob sie überhaupt teilnehmen. Ich hätte schon ganz gern daß das "Team"  (Wie hochtrabend,ich gleich ab) mal zusammen fährt
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (29. Oktober 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Können wir machen wenn die anderen einverstanden sind. Leider hab ich vonn GTdanni und Andi65 noch keine Rückmeldung ob sie überhaupt teilnehmen. Ich hätte schon ganz gern daß das "Team"  (Wie hochtrabend,ich gleich ab) mal zusammen fährt
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Hallo Kasebi,
Reinhard1 und ich sind auf jedenfall am 14.11. nach Crossen unterwegs.


----------



## GTdanni (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß noch nicht so richtig, am 15.11. ist ja Crossrennen in Granschütz. 

http://www.white-rock.de/racingteam/newpage/homepage/eventsgranschuetz.htm 

Da wollte ich eigentlich vorher entspannen, aber lasst erstmal den 14. rankommen dann entscheide ich das kurzfristig. Ist ja auch mitten in meinem Urlaub. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Kasebi (30. Oktober 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch nicht so richtig, am 15.11. ist ja Crossrennen in Granschütz.
> 
> Cu Danni



Ich, an deiner Stelle, würde auch keine Tour vor einem Wettkampf fahren. Auch wenn's schade ist.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kaprado (2. November 2009)

Macht doch mal bitte einen WP 2009/210 Thread auf. 

Ich komme aus Leipzig und würde auch gerne mal eine Tour mitfahren. Vielleicht entwickelt sich da ja auch mehr. Ich muss mich in das (Pokal)Thema erstmal einlesen. Jedes WE ist siche rnicht drin aber grundsätzliches Interesse besteht auf jedenfall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (2. November 2009)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Macht doch mal bitte einen WP 2009/210 Thread auf.
> 
> Ich komme aus Leipzig und würde auch gerne mal eine Tour mitfahren. Vielleicht entwickelt sich da ja auch mehr. Ich muss mich in das (Pokal)Thema erstmal einlesen. Jedes WE ist siche rnicht drin aber grundsätzliches Interesse besteht auf jedenfall.


Na dann mach doch einfach mal.


----------



## Kaprado (2. November 2009)

achwas, ihr habt das doch gut im Griff hier. Ich muss mir erstmal einen Überblick verschaffen. Hört sich ja ganz nett an, laufen wird ebenfalls gewertet, da komtm bei mir ordentlich was zusammen.


----------



## Udo1 (2. November 2009)

Kaprado schrieb:


> achwas, ihr habt das doch gut im Griff hier. Ich muss mir erstmal einen Überblick verschaffen. Hört sich ja ganz nett an, laufen wird ebenfalls gewertet, da komtm bei mir ordentlich was zusammen.


Hallo Kaprado,
habe sketcher (Admin) eine PM gesendet, ob er das Thema in 
Winterpokal in Sachsen-Anhalt 			ändern kann. Mal sehen ob es klappt, dann kann man das Thema jedes Jahr weiter nutzen.


----------



## Udo1 (2. November 2009)

Hallo,
jetzt sitze ich schon seit gut einer Stunde, fast schon im Bikerdress, am Fenster und hoffe das der mäßige Regen laut Wetterbericht, der aber schon Starkregen ist, endlich aufhört, um zumindestens eine Auftaktrunde zum Beginn des WP machen zu können. Egal wie es wird 4 Punkte müssen es heute mindestens noch sein.


----------



## Kaprado (2. November 2009)

Mich hat leider der Erkältungsteufel seit einer Woche im Griff. Bis Freitag werd ich da erstmal einen ruhigen machen.


----------



## Udo1 (4. November 2009)

Hallo,
Dank an die Admins, die das Thema geändert haben, jetzt ist es neutral und kann bis zur nächsten Jahrtausendwende, wenn der Speicherplatz reicht, genutzt werden. Heute hat der Manfred und ich wieder eine tolle Winterpokalrunde um den Geiseltalsee gemacht. War alles dabei, Sonne, Wind, Hagel und Regen.
Ein etwas ausführlicher Bericht steht hier: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6507099&postcount=938


----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2009)

Hallo,
habe gerade festgestellt, das dass Team "BRUSTGURTFAHRER" auf Platz 38 durchgereicht wurde, werde sogleich mein neues Giant satteln und dann schnell, mindestens hoffentlich, 16 Punkte einfahren. Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, werden wir sicherlich wieder durchgereicht werden, kann dann erst wieder ab den 11.11. Punkte einfahren.


----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2009)

Hallo,
habe heute für das Team BRUSTGURTFAHRER schnell mal 18 WP-Punkte eingefahren. Die Tour führte uns von Merseburg über langeneichstädt nach Querfurt. Dort gibt es nämlich die beste Bratwurst im Saalekreis.

Harti unserer Bratwurstspezialist war erst einmal schon begeistert. Die Dinger schmecken aber auch lecker.

Die kleineren Ausgaben wurden sofort an Ort und Stelle verkostet.
Die Rücktour führte uns dann über Obhausen, Dorndorf, Steuden zur Saale und dann auf den Saaleradweg zurück nach Merseburg. Mein neues Giant hat heute seine Feuertaufe bestanden und schon die erste Maschinenwäsche über sich ergehen lassen müssen.


----------



## Kasebi (7. November 2009)

So nun hab ich meinen WP Einstand hinter mir. Hab eine Tour von rund 94Km mit 1393Hm gefahren. Der Schlamm war zwar sehr WP freundlich aber auch extrem Kräfte zehrend. In Bewegung war ich 7:03 Stunden. Unterwegs war ich rund 9Stunden. Wie du siehst Udo tun die Brustgurtfahrer etwas um nicht ganz den Anschluß zu verlieren. Immerhin gilt es den Platz vom letztenJahr zu verteidigen oder zu verbessern. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (8. November 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> So nun hab ich meinen WP Einstand hinter mir. Hab eine Tour von rund 94Km mit 1393Hm gefahren. Der Schlamm war zwar sehr WP freundlich aber auch extrem Kräfte zehrend. In Bewegung war ich 7:03 Stunden. Unterwegs war ich rund 9Stunden. Wie du siehst Udo tun die Brustgurtfahrer etwas um nicht ganz den Anschluß zu verlieren. Immerhin gilt es den Platz vom letztenJahr zu verteidigen oder zu verbessern.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Klasse Leistung Kasebi. Immerhin sind wir Dank Deiner leistung auf Platz 14 vorgerückt.
werde heute noch schnell mal auf Tour gehen, dachte so an 12 WP-Punkte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (8. November 2009)

Gestern Abend hatten wir sogar die wahrscheinlich beste Platzierung in diesem WP erreicht. PLATZ 8


----------



## Udo1 (8. November 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Gestern Abend hatten wir sogar die wahrscheinlich beste Platzierung in diesem WP erreicht. PLATZ 8


Jetzt im Augenblick Platz 9 auch nicht schlecht für die erste WP-Woche.


----------



## GTdanni (8. November 2009)

Und ich war gestern beim Geburtstag meines Vaters und hatte leider keine Zeit meine Punkte einzutragen. Wer weiß wo wir da dann gestanden hätten (Platz 5?)  


Cu danni


----------



## Kasebi (9. November 2009)

Mindestens
Bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (10. November 2009)

@BRUSTGURTFAHRER,
habe schnell mal, die Eier im Kühlschrank waren ausgegangen, eine 12 Punkte Tour zum Hühnerhof meines Vertrauens gemacht, um unseren vorderen Platz ein wenig zu festigen.


----------



## ohmtroll (10. November 2009)

@Udo: Im Sinne des Winterpokals cholesterinarme Eier (und Bratwürste) ?


----------



## Udo1 (10. November 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> @Udo: Im Sinne des Winterpokals cholesterinarme Eier (und Bratwürste) ?



In der kalten Jahreszeit halte ich es mit dem alten Werbespruch
"*Nimm ein Ei mehr*" . Kennst Du sicherlich nicht mehr, war noch vor Deiner Zeit.

Aber hier an die Rentner bei den BRUSTGURTFAHRERN und an alle die wieder einmal Lust auf eine echte Thüringer Rostbratwurst haben, eine Tour nach Bad Sulza zum Grill am Bahnhof.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7052


----------



## GTdanni (10. November 2009)

Ich fahre nun doch nicht weg nächste Woche. 
Den Donnerstag hätte ich Zeit, mal sehen ob ich da so zeitig aus dem Haus komme. 
(der Hund hat feste Zeiten für Gassi und Spritze geben) 
Aber zur Not kann ich ja auf dem Weg zu euch stossen, ihr kommt doch so in meiner Richtung vorbei? (aber das können wir ja auch morgen absprechen) 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (10. November 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich fahre nun doch nicht weg nächste Woche.
> Den Donnerstag hätte ich Zeit, mal sehen ob ich da so zeitig aus dem Haus komme.
> (der Hund hat feste Zeiten für Gassi und Spritze geben)
> Aber zur Not kann ich ja auf dem Weg zu euch stossen, ihr kommt doch so in meiner Richtung vorbei? (aber das können wir ja auch morgen absprechen)
> ...


Klar doch GTDanni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (10. November 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> In der kalten Jahreszeit halte ich es mit dem alten Werbespruch
> "*Nimm ein Ei mehr*" . Kennst Du sicherlich nicht mehr, war noch vor Deiner Zeit.
> ... Lust auf eine echte Thüringer Rostbratwurst haben...


Hast recht.
Mein Neid ist mit Euch 
Auch die 28WP: soviel Zeit hätte ich gern, um mitzufahren


----------



## Udo1 (11. November 2009)

Hallo,
heute haben 3/5 der Brustgurtfahrer mit Gästen eine tolle Tour zum Petersberg durchgeführt. Wenn GTDanni und Reinhard1 ihre Punkte noch eintragen, könnten wir uns als Team auf Rang 3 nach vorn katapultiert haben. Wird zwar nicht von Dauer sein aber immerhin schon mal eine kleine Hausnummer.


----------



## GTdanni (11. November 2009)

War dann doch nur Platz 7 (nach meinem Eintrag) 

Ich war noch bei Winne im Laden zum Kaffe trinken und hab noch Kuchen vom Bäcker mit nach Hause genommen. 

War eine schöne Tour und vielen Dank noch für die Getränke und die Pfannkuchen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Kasebi (12. November 2009)

Habe mal heute Vormittag 6Punkte eingefahren. Ist zwar in der Spätschichtwoche nicht ganz einfach. Aber ich kann euch doch nicht die ganze Arbeit allein machen lassen.
Ich hoffe es bleibt bei der Tour am Sonnabend.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (12. November 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Habe mal heute Vormittag 6Punkte eingefahren. Ist zwar in der Spätschichtwoche nicht ganz einfach. Aber ich kann euch doch nicht die ganze Arbeit allein machen lassen.
> Ich hoffe es bleibt bei der Tour am Sonnabend.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Hallo Kasebi,
war heute auch unterwegs, musste die Tour aber wegen falscher Wettervorhersage abrechen, dadurch falsche Kleidung an. Bin vor der Regenfront nach Hause gefahren. Unterwegs noch Reinhard1 getroffen, der ist auf jeden Fall heute nass geworden. Sind dann nur 8 WP-Punkte geworden.
Sonnabend steht noch, wenn es nicht regnet und das soll es ja auch nicht.


----------



## Reinhard1 (12. November 2009)

Hallo Udo1,
du hast Recht es hat bis Weißenfels geregnet. Meine Neue Regenjacke ist dicht.Habe heute 12 Punkte eigefahren.
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (12. November 2009)

Reinhard1 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1,
> du hast Recht es hat bis Weißenfels geregnet. Meine Neue Regenjacke ist dicht.Habe heute 12 Punkte eigefahren.
> Gruß Reinhard1


Oh, das bedeutet ja zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt *PLATZ 6* mit 344 WP-Punkten


----------



## GTdanni (12. November 2009)

Ich hab mein Renn MTB für Sonntag getestet und festgestellt das die Kette springt, sind aber immernoch 3 Punkte rausgekommen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Kasebi (13. November 2009)

Hallo miteinander
Am 22.11. ist noch eine CTF in Bitterfeld. Das wär doch was um noch ein paar WP Punkte einzufahren.Und  man kriegt rund um  die Goitzsche einiges mit, was man sonst so nicht sieht.Näheres hier. http://www.esv-bitterfeld.de
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## GTdanni (13. November 2009)

Ich bin am 22.11. auf jeden Fall in BTF um mit Team HALLZIG EXPRESS unseren 2. Pokal in Empfang zu nehmen. 

Den Ersten gab es in Wolfen zur RTF als 2. stärkste Teilnehmergruppe. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (14. November 2009)

Hallo,
am 16.11. um 18:00 Uhr für alle die Zeit und Lust haben, Nachtritt um den Geiseltalsee mit den *"BRUSTGURTFAHRERN"*.
Start Frankleben Geiseltalsee -Überlauf der Geisel-.
Die Tour ist Trekking,-Tourenrad,- MTB oder Singlespeed tauglich. Licht und Helm nicht vergessen.
Von den BRUSTGURTFAHRERN sind bis jetzt 
Kasebi; udo1; Reinhard1 und Andi65 dabei. 
GTDanni schau mal in Deinem enggestrikten Terminkalender, ob da vielleicht noch ein termin frei ist.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9056


----------



## Udo1 (16. November 2009)

Hallo,
das Wetter am Donnerstag soll sehr viel besser werden, als heute Abend. Sonne, Wolken im Mix, also ideal für die echt Thüringerbratwurstessentour nach Bad Sulza.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7052
Achtung der Treffpunkt in WSF hat sich geändert, nicht mehr der Marktplatz, sondern die große Saalebrücke.


----------



## GTdanni (18. November 2009)

Hallo Freunde. 

Ich komme morgen leider nicht mit, der Wind heute hat mir völlig die Lust genommen. (sagt Weichei zu mir) Das zeitige Verlassen des Hauses und eine Abendliche Einladung und damit verbundene zeitliche Enge tuen ein übriges. 
Ich versuche dann morgen mal allein ein paar Punkte zu machen, so wie ich es heute schon getan habe. 
Ich wäre gerne mitgekommen aber das klappt schonmal noch. 

Viel Spass morgen und esst eine Wurst für mich mit. 


Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (19. November 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde.
> Ich komme morgen leider nicht mit, der Wind heute hat mir völlig die Lust genommen. (sagt Weichei zu mir) Das zeitige Verlassen des Hauses und eine Abendliche Einladung und damit verbundene zeitliche Enge tuen ein übriges.
> Ich versuche dann morgen mal allein ein paar Punkte zu machen, so wie ich es heute schon getan habe.
> Ich wäre gerne mitgekommen aber das klappt schonmal noch.
> ...


Hallo GTDanni,
Spaß hatten wir ohne Ende. Für 4 Thüringer Roster legten wir 129 km zurück bei einer Fahrzeit von 28 WP-Punkten und die hatten lecker geschmeckt.

 Hatten nur auf der Hinfahrt Wind von vorn. Somit haben wir die *"Jugendbrigade 65" *wieder überholt


----------



## Kasebi (19. November 2009)

Nicht nur die Jugendbrigade haben wir hinter uns gelassen. Sogar "ICEBEHR BERLIN" haben wir überholt und damit das möglichst so bleibt hab ich heute 4 Laufpunkte beigesteuert.Es macht schon Spaß in die Berliner Phalanx einzubrechen.
Also bis dann 
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (24. November 2009)

Hallo,
heute hatten 2 BRUSTGURTFAHRER eine drei Haldentour rund um den Geiseltalsee durchgeführt.
Reinhard1 und ich trafen uns am Südfeldsee um 11:30 Uhr. Sofort ging es zur ersten Halde, Halde Vesta. Die Baumsperren, die schon seit fast einen Jahr den Aufstieg versperrten, sind mitlerweile weggeräumt. An der Nordkante ging es dann auf einen feinen Trail bis zur Westkante der Halde. Danach durch Braunsdorf zur Halde Pfännerhall, auch hier den Wanderweg hoch und dann aif einen feinen versteckten Trail entlang dem Südhang zum Westhang.



Auf einen etwas breiteren Weg an der Westkante nach Norden und dann wieder runter zum Rundweg. Auf dem Rundweg dann bis zum Geschiebegarten und von dort auf einen wanderweg bis zum Weinberg hoch. Ab hier durch die Klobikauer Halde bis zum Aussichtsturm, hier erst einmal eine kurze Pause.

Auf den dortigen Trail dann bis zum Osthang und dann nichts wie den Downhill runter zum Radweg.

War wieder eine super schöne Tour mit Reinhard1. Das nächste mal wird noch die vierte Halde, Halde Blösien, mit einbezogen. Bei mir waren es dann 12 Punkte auf das Teamkonto. 
Morgen werden wir zwei nochmal so gesamt ca. 40 Punkte einfahren. Dann könnten, vorausgesetzt die vor uns liegenden Mannschaften machen Morgen mal eine schöpferische Pause, kurzzeitig Platz 3 Einnehmen.
Schaun wir mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (25. November 2009)

@Brustgurtfahrer,

Team BRUSTGURTFAHRER auf Platz 3 mit 828 Punkten!!!  





Wenn auch nur kurzfristig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Werde Morgen gleich nochmal schnell 12 Punkte einfahren


----------



## Udo1 (25. November 2009)

Hallo Brustgurtfahrer,
wann wollen wir eine 100 Punktetour veranstalten? Anbieten würde sich ein Mannschaftsfahren rund um den Geiseltalsee, müssen ja nicht gleich 10 Runden sein. 5 Runden würden auch reichen. Macht mal einen Vorschlag. Mein Vorschlag wäre z.B. der 05.12. Start 09:00 Uhr oder 10:00 Uhr in Frankleben


----------



## Kasebi (26. November 2009)

Hallo Udo1
Keine schlechte Idee. Allerdings wird das die nächsten Sonnabende (vor Weihnachten) nichts. Nächste Woche hab ich mal ne Nachtschichtwoche. Und da komme ich erst Sonnabend früh aus der letzten Schicht. Außerdem hat mein Oberkommandierender gemeint es müsse mal wieder was in Haus, Hof und Garten gemacht werden. Etwas was ich nicht ignorieren kann. Ansonsten mutiert ein sonst sehr tolerantes Wesen zum Drachen. Und das werde ich nicht riskieren. Vielleicht können wir das ja zwischen den Feiertagen machen. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (26. November 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1
> Keine schlechte Idee.... Vielleicht können wir das ja zwischen den Feiertagen machen.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Können wir


----------



## Udo1 (26. November 2009)

So nun sind wir ja nach kurzen Platz 3 wieder etwas durchgereicht worden. Werde mich also sofort auf die Piste begeben und einige Plätze gut machen, hoffentlich.


----------



## Udo1 (26. November 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> So nun sind wir ja nach kurzen Platz 3 wieder etwas durchgereicht worden. Werde mich also sofort auf die Piste begeben und einige Plätze gut machen, hoffentlich.


Bin gerade zurück von meiner Hausrunde 10 Punkte und ein Platz gut gemacht in der Teamwertung. Werde am Nachmittag nochmal eine kurze Trekkingrunde drehen, wenn ich es von der Durchsicht abgeholt habe.


----------



## Kasebi (29. November 2009)

Die Jugendbrigade65 vor uns.  Das müssen wir morgen sofort ändern.


----------



## Udo1 (29. November 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Die Jugendbrigade65 vor uns.  Das müssen wir morgen sofort ändern.


Habe ich auch schon mit Verbitterung festgestellt. Werde es Morgen schon mal in Angriff nehmen, den alten Zustand wieder herzustellen.


----------



## GTdanni (29. November 2009)

Hallo Freunde. 

Ich war am WE auch etwas mit dem Rad unterwegs, momentan Platz 11 von über 500 !!! 

Ich glaube da können wir wirklich stolz drauf sein, macht euch mal nicht verrückt. 


Schönen Sonntag noch. 


Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (29. November 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde.
> 
> momentan Platz 11 von über 500 !!!
> macht euch mal nicht verrückt.
> ...



Hier gehts um Prestige,  Ehre und diePflege persönlicher Feindbilder. Da muß man sich verückt machen. Worüber soll man sich denn sonnst aufregen?:


----------



## Udo1 (30. November 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde.
> 
> Ich war am WE auch etwas mit dem Rad unterwegs, momentan Platz 11 von über 500 !!!
> 
> ...


Hast recht man muss auch Größe zeigen, man muss aber auch verlieren können. Aber dann macht das Herantasten an die vorderen Plätze noch mal so viel Spaß.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Dezember 2009)

@BRUSTGURTFAHRER,
der Kollektivleiter bedankt sich für die Leistungen in dieser Woche durch die Kollektivmitglieder, die es dem Team ermöglichten wieder in die TOP 10  im WP zu kommen.


----------



## GTdanni (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Udo, ich kann leider am 20. nicht mitkommen. 

Am 19. ist JAT (Aufruf kommt gleich) und am 20. muss ich mit Frau zu Bekannten. 

Macht aber nix, ihr findet das auch ohne Mich und wir sehen uns sicher noch dieses Jahr. 


Bis bald.


----------



## louis_cyphre (6. Dezember 2009)

nabend!

ein team aus sachsen-anhalt unter den TOP_10 ... na nur weiter so! 
haltet unsere flagge mal schön oben. 

eure tagestouren hauen immer ganz schön rein.
( @ Udo1: immer sehr schöne tourberichte.)

ich fahre übrigens hier mit... (ist im RR-forum, weil die ganzen ergo_bike-teams da mitmachen *g*)

ergo_bike Team Faulenzer

.






LG und immer feste in die pedale treten! 


mario


----------



## Udo1 (7. Dezember 2009)

@ BRUSTGURTFAHRER,
habe soeben den Platz 9 etwas gefestigt. Wenn Reinhard1 noch ein paar Punkte für den heutigen Tag bringt, könnte es vielleicht noch zu Platz 8 reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (7. Dezember 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @ BRUSTGURTFAHRER,
> habe soeben den Platz 9 etwas gefestigt. Wenn Reinhard1 noch ein paar Punkte für den heutigen Tag bringt, könnte es vielleicht noch zu Platz 8 reichen.


Hat nun doch nicht zum Platz 8 gereicht, aber dafür Platz 9 ordentlich, bis wahrscheinlich, Morgen gesichert.


----------



## Kasebi (26. Dezember 2009)

Habt ihr's schon gesehen? Die Jugendbrigade65 ist wieder aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht und hat aufgeschlossen. Das motiviert einen doch gleich noch ein bisschen mehr zu tun. Und so werde ich meine für heute geplante Entenverdauungsrunde etwas verlängern.Und wenn es gelingen sollte an einem weiteren Brandenburgisch-Preusischen Team, die "Streusandbüchse" , drann zu bleiben- um so besser.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (26. Dezember 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Habt ihr's schon gesehen? Die Jugendbrigade65 ist wieder aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht und hat aufgeschlossen. Das motiviert einen doch gleich noch ein bisschen mehr zu tun. Und so werde ich meine für heute geplante Entenverdauungsrunde etwas verlängern.Und wenn es gelingen sollte an einem weiteren Brandenburgisch-Preusischen Team, die "Streusandbüchse" , drann zu bleiben- um so besser.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Gut so Kasebi,
werde Morgen von 08:00 Uhr bis so gegen 13:00 Uhr meine Festtagsverdauungstour machen. Einige Runden um den Geiseltalsee. Wer mich begleiten möchte kann ja dazu stoßen. Ich fahre im Uhrzeigersinn, wer also mit fahren möchte, sollte entgegen den Uhrzeigersinn fahren, so trifft man sich schneller.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo BRUSTGURTFAHRER,
da haben wir nach den fetten Feiertagen ja heute ordentlich zu geschlagen, 63 Punkte, das ist kurzfristig Platz 12.


----------



## Kasebi (27. Dezember 2009)

Warum denn immer so pessemistisch.  Ich denke diese Woche ist ein Platz unter den Top Ten drinn. Also packen wir es an.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (29. Dezember 2009)

Nach dem Reinhard1 und ich heute bei unserer WP-Tour 32 Punkte eingefahren haben, wollte ich ja eigentlich Morgen eine kleine Auszeit nehmen. Als ich mir aber gerade das Teamranking angeschaut habe, werde ich Morgen mal schnell noch 4 Punkte einfahren um die BRUSTGURTFAHRER kurzzeitig auf Platz 13 zu katapultieren. Ich hoffe Reinhard1 liest dies, so kann er ja meinem Beispiel folgen, schließlich gehören wir beide ja in die Kategorie der Rentner und Pensionäre und haben eigentlich Zeit, wobei die Betonung auf eigentlich liegt. Wenn ich das aber so richtig betrachte haben wir eigentlich doch nie Zeit. Radfahren, Enkel, Frau, Radfahren und und und...


----------



## Udo1 (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
mit einem WP-Tour am heutigen Tag wird leider nichts werden. Glatteis und dann noch die Wetterwarnung für den Saalekreis.
Saalekreis 
gültig von: Mittwoch, 30.12.2009 08:00 Uhr
       bis: Mittwoch, 30.12.2009 13:00 Uhr
ausgegeben vom Deutschen Wetterdienst
        am: Mittwoch, 30.12.2009 07:06 Uhr
Bei Temperaturen um 0 Grad muss örtlich noch mit Glätte durch
Schneematsch, stellenweise auch noch durch gefrierenden Regen
gerechnet werden.
ACHTUNG Hinweis auf mögliche Gefahren:
Es treten Behinderungen im Straßen- und Schienenverkehr auf.
Vermeiden Sie Autofahrten
und jetzt auch Biken
Hoffentlich ist es Morgen zur Silvestertour nicht auch so wie heute.


----------



## GTdanni (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich wollte ja morgen auch mit in WSF am Start sein aber nachdem ich heute 5 Stunden lang durch den Schneematsch gefahren bin und durchfrohren und total kaputt zu Hause ankam lass ich das lieber. 

Auserdem muss ich schon halb 4 mit Familie in Starsiedel sein, da mach ich lieber nen gepflegten Mittagsschlaf. 

Euch wünsch ich morgen besseres Wetter als mir heute (aber nur ein Sturz in der alten Göhle) und grüßt mir Winne, Andrej und Thomas G. 



Cu Danni


----------



## Pittus (31. Dezember 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mit einem WP-Tour am heutigen Tag wird leider nichts werden. Glatteis und dann noch die Wetterwarnung für den Saalekreis.
> Saalekreis
> gültig von: Mittwoch, 30.12.2009 08:00 Uhr
> ...


Jungs wenn ihr die Berliner schlagen wollt, dürfen Eis, Schnee und Matsch kein Hindernis sein. Spikes sind ein profanes Mittel dafür, da kannste übern Hufeisensee radel, sofern er zugefroren ist. 
Aber das pfeiffen die Schnarzier von den Dächern, wer nich täglich zur Kläjche radelt hat keene Schanks 

Pitt, der Berliner Giebichensteiner

PS: In der Spitze seit ihr Klasse,.....aber die Breite


----------



## Kasebi (31. Dezember 2009)

Pittus schrieb:


> Jungs wenn ihr die Berliner schlagen wollt, dürfen Eis, Schnee und Matsch kein Hindernis sein. Spikes sind ein profanes Mittel dafür, da kannste übern Hufeisensee radel, sofern er zugefroren ist.
> Aber das pfeiffen die Schnarzier von den Dächern, wer nich täglich zur Kläjche radelt hat keene Schanks
> 
> Pitt, der Berliner Giebichensteiner
> ...



Na dann fahr mal täglich 45Km zur Arbeit und 45Km wieder zurück. Und bitte spätestens 5:45 Dasein. Und das bei dem Wetter
Wenn du dann noch wie ich in diesem Jahr zwischen den Feiertagen zur Inventur "eingeladen"bist um 8Stunden Schrauben und Kleinteile zu zählen,
da biste froh wenn du zu Hause bist. Ich hab auch keinen Büroshop um mich ausruhen zu können. Ich bin nur 'ne "Latzhose" und gehe trotzdem Biken so oft es Familie, Haus Hof und Garten und eben die Arbeit(IN Schichten) zuläßt. Nur egal ob hier oder in den Bikebravos beziehen sich Tips was Arbeit und Biken anbelangt immer nur auf Büroshops. Und wenn man von unserer Pensionärsspitze absieht geht es dem Rest der Breite nicht anders als mir.
Also bis zum nächsten Jahr
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Pittus schrieb:


> Jungs wenn ihr die Berliner schlagen wollt, dürfen Eis, Schnee und Matsch kein Hindernis sein. ......
> Pitt, der Berliner Giebichensteiner
> 
> PS: In der Spitze seit ihr Klasse,.....aber die Breite


Nun ja doch gefahren ohne Spikes bei Eis und Schnee, waren 41 Tourteilnehmer. Nur nach meiner Rückkehr hat es mich wohl erwischt, Wasser aus dem hinteren Körperteil und noch leichter Husten.
Tourbericht folgt etwas später, muss mich erst pflegen lassen.


----------



## Kasebi (9. Januar 2010)

Moin Moin, oder doch schon Guten Tag?
Nachdem ich nun endlich die neuen "Wunderwaffen"



 für mein Bike bekommen habe wollte ich sie heute eigentlich zum Einsatz bringen. Da ich aber heute schon dreimal Schnee geschippt habe, und das ohne Verwehungen, bleibt das Bike heute noch im Keller. Ich werde mir die Langlaufbretter unterschnallen und ein paar WP Punkte einfahren. Es schneit dazu ein ordentlicher Wind-so liebe ich den Winter.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (9. Januar 2010)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Moin Moin, oder doch schon Guten Tag?
> Nachdem ich nun endlich die neuen "Wunderwaffen"
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht gut aus, wie war denn der Preis für Schlappen?


----------



## Kasebi (9. Januar 2010)

Original 64,90 Euro. Einer! Ich hab sie für  50 Eus gekriegt
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (9. Januar 2010)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Original 64,90 Euro. Einer! Ich hab sie für  50 Eus gekriegt
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Hab ich mir schon gedacht. Also wenn die festgestampften Wege zur Eisbahn werden, bitte mal erste Erfahrungen mitteilen. Liebäugle eigentlich auch schon eine Woche mit den Schwalbe Pneus. Nur im Schnee reichen auch ordentliche Profilreifen, aber der Eispanzer auf den Wegen, der sich bei den ersten + Graden einstellen wird, kann man nur mit Spikes begegnen.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Januar 2010)

Ich bin den letzten Winter während es so Eis war viel mit den einfachen Icespikern unterwegs gewesen, die erlauben sogar eine minimale Schräglage - eigentlich ganz gut. Kann ich empfehlen!
Trotz ungefedertem MTB auf diesem superglatten Gerüttel nie hingefallen!

Leider sind sie für Schnee und Schlamm zu schmal und das Profil setzt zu.

PS viel Spass beim Radeln heut ich habs nach 30 min aufgegeben und heim geschoben.


----------



## Kasebi (10. Januar 2010)

Nach dem ich ja nun gestern mit Ski unterwegs gewesen bin haben sich einige Abschnitte als unfahrbar fürs MTB erwiesen. Dort waren Verwehungen die mich nicht mal mit Langlaufski getragen haben.  Andere Stellen dagegen waren relatiev frei. Und so wollte ich eigentlich heute das MTB nehmen. Aber der Schneefall der zur Zeit herrscht und der, der letzten Nacht haben mich entgültig eines besseren belehrt. Zur Zeit geht nicht viel. Dann eben doch Ski die nächsten Tage. Ich hab übrigens schon eine "Kraftsporteinheit" in Form von 2Stunden Schneeschippen hinter mir.  Ob ich mir dafür auch ein paar WP Punkte eintragen darf?
War nur ein Schääärz. Ich werde mich im Anschluß an das hier wieder in die Klamotten schmeißen und die Ski unterschnallen. Gestern kam übrigens auf "MDR/Sachsen Anhalt Heute" ein Bericht über Auswirkungen von DÄSI im Harz. Darin auch ein kurzer Bericht über 4 Biker aus Hamburg auf dem Weg zum Brocken. Irre, aber gut!!
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (22. Januar 2010)

@Brustgurtfahrer,
Reinhard1 ist außer Gefecht, erkältet und kann somit in den nächsten Tagen nicht in das WP-Geschehen eingreifen. Bike-planet.net liegt auf Platz 26 mit 40 Punkten vor uns. Ist schon Hammerhart der Abstand, werde morgen mal versuchen den Abstand zu halbieren, mal sehen ob es klappt.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Februar 2010)

@BRUSTGURTFARER,
wie sieht es aus mit einer Teamtour in den nächsten Tagen? Laut Wetterbericht werden die Temperaturen bis zum 12.02. tagsüber bis auf +4°C ansteigen.
Habe vor am Samstag, den 06.02. eine Ziegelrodaer Forst Tour durchzuführen. Mit Hopperticket vom WSF bis Nemsdorf/Göhrendorf 
(6,50 ).
Abfahrt WSF 09:05 Uhr - Ankunft in Merseburg 09:22 Uhr
Abfahrt Burgenlandbahn Merseburg ab 09:45 Uhr - Ankunft Nemsdorf-Göhrendorf (eine Station vor Querfurt) 10:18 Uhr
Rückfahrt ab Nemsdorf-Göhrendorf 16:37 Uhr- Ankunft Merseburg 17:15 Uhr
Weiterfahrt Richtung WSF 17:36 Uhr
Wäre über Info dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi65 (4. Februar 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @BRUSTGURTFARER,
> wie sieht es aus mit einer Teamtour in den nächsten Tagen? Laut Wetterbericht werden die Temperaturen bis zum 12.02. tagsüber bis auf +4°C ansteigen.
> Habe vor am Samstag, den 06.02. eine Ziegelrodaer Forst Tour durchzuführen. ...........


 
Hallo Udo,

kann leider nicht mit an der Tour teilnehmen, muß auf arbeit um mir meine Brötchen zu verdienen.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Februar 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @BRUSTGURTFARER,
> wie sieht es aus mit einer Teamtour in den nächsten Tagen? Laut Wetterbericht werden die Temperaturen bis zum 12.02. tagsüber bis auf +4°C ansteigen.
> Habe vor am Samstag, den 06.02. eine Ziegelrodaer Forst Tour durchzuführen. Mit Hopperticket vom WSF bis Nemsdorf/Göhrendorf
> (6,50 ).
> ...


@BRUSTGURTFAHRER,
ernähre mich seit den heutigen Morgenstunden nur von Schwarztee und Zwieback. Muss die Tour leider absagen, weiß nicht ob ich am Sonnabend wieder fitt bin.


----------



## Udo1 (29. März 2010)

Hallo,
die Brustgurtfahrer gehen mit Platz 34 in die Sommersaison. Der diesjährige Winter hat uns beim Punktesammeln ziemlich ausgebremst.
Dafür wird das kommende Halbjahr um so besser.
Allen Bikern eine sturzfreie Sommersaison und immer den richtigen Luftdruck auf den Rädern.
Bis zum nächsten WP 2010-2011.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Oktober 2010)

Die Saison ist eröffnet.
Das Team BRUSTGURTFAHRER ist eingestellt, man kann sich ab sofort anmelden.
Also Kasebi, Reinhard1, Andi65, GTdanni, wenn ihr wieder mitmachen wollt, tragt euch ein.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
noch 12 Tage bis zum Start.
Das Kollektiv "BRUSTGURTFAHRER" mit dem zur Zeit folgenden Kollektivmitgliedern
Udo1
GTdanni und
Andi65
ist bereit für die kommende Saison.


----------



## Udo1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
das Kollektiv der "BRUSTGURTFAHRER" ist vollständig und steht startbereit auf den Pedalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (31. Oktober 2010)

So morgen geht es wieder los mit dem WP.
Werde mich langsam zur Ruhe begeben, denn heute um 23:30 Uhr ist die Nacht vorbei, ab 00:00 Uhr werden die ersten Punkte eingefahren, oder  doch erst morgen Vormittag?


----------



## Kasebi (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Udo 
Übertreib mal nicht. Morgen früh ist auch noch Zeit. Du und Reinhard werdet schon wieder genügend Punkte einfahren. Wenn ich doch nur mehr Zeit hätte. Aber ich hab mir vorgenommen das Ergebnis vom Letzten Jahr (512 Punkte) deutlich zu überbieten. Ich war heute übrigens auf Erkundungstour für unsere WP Manschaftstour am 14.11. Wenn es dabei bleibt kann ich euch auf jeden Fall eine schöne und anspruchsvolle Tour versprechen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (1. November 2010)

So jetzt habe ich es doch geschafft. Habe soeben meine Hausrunde beendet. immerhin 123min. Und bin damit erster bei den Brustgurtfahrern und wenigstens einmal unter den ersten Zehn der Gesamtplatzierung. 
Das wird sich sicherlich schon wieder bis heute Abend drastisch geändert haben.
Also bis dann 
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (1. November 2010)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> Übertreib mal nicht. Morgen früh ist auch noch Zeit. Du und Reinhard werdet schon wieder genügend Punkte einfahren. Wenn ich doch nur mehr Zeit hätte. Aber ich hab mir vorgenommen das Ergebnis vom Letzten Jahr (512 Punkte) deutlich zu überbieten. Ich war heute übrigens auf Erkundungstour für unsere WP Manschaftstour am 14.11. Wenn es dabei bleibt kann ich euch auf jeden Fall eine schöne und anspruchsvolle Tour versprechen.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Halle Kasebi,
es war so schöööön im warmen Bettchen, da habe ich einfach den WP WP sein lassen und durchgeschlafen.
Am Nachmittag habe ich dann noch eine Tour durch die herstlich gefärbten Auenwälder von Weißer Elster und Neuer Luppe gemacht.

Hier die Saale im herbstlichen Gewand. Dann weiter zur Weißen Elster und hinter der BAB 9 rein in den Auenwald, am Gedenkstein für den Oberforstmeister Müller vorbei, der ihm zu Ehren am 01.06.1855 aufgestellt wurde.

Dann weiter bis zur Neuen Luppe und auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg zurück nach Merseburg.

Hier das Bett der Neuen Luppe.
In Merseburg angekommen wurde es schon schnell dunkel, gerade noch so bis in den heimatlichen Keller geschafft. Ab jetzt muss wieder die Notbeleuchtung in den Rucksack.

Schloss Merseburg in der Abenddämmerung von Meuschau aus gesehen.
Das war mein WP- Auftakt, dann laßt uns jetzt Punkte einfahren.


----------



## Kasebi (7. November 2010)

Hallo Allesamt. Die erste Woche des Winterpokales ist rum. Und ich bin fustriert. Im Letzten Jahr lagen die Brustgurtfahrer da deutlich besser im Rennen. Erst recht meine eigene Platzierung. Das kann und  muß auf jeden Fall(auf ehrliche Weise) geändert werden. Deswegen hab ich heute früh Kraft trainiert und nachher geh ich laufen. Ich hoffe wir machen zu unserer Teamtour nächste Woche einen ordentlichen Sprung nach vorn. Ich habe allerdings auch nichts dagegen wenn uns Kongurenten begleiten. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (7. November 2010)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Allesamt. ..... Ich hoffe wir machen zu unserer Teamtour nächste Woche einen ordentlichen Sprung nach vorn. Ich habe allerdings auch nichts dagegen wenn uns
> Kongruenten begleiten.
> 
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Also die Einladung steht, näheres hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7731365&postcount=1287


----------



## Udo1 (15. November 2010)

Hallo,
wollte eigentlich heite so 12 Punkte fürdas Team einfahren. Aber nach 30 Minuten Fahrzeit im Bereich der Weißen Elsteraue fing es zu tröpfeln an. Nach weiteren 5  Minuten dann den alten Regenumhang aus dem Rucksack raus und übergestreift. Anfänglich half es ja, aber dann rutschte das Rückenteil immer höher -hatte noch den Rucksack unter dem Umhang- und der Rückenwurde dannauch etwas feucht. So musste ich dann meine Runde notgedrungen etwas verkürzen. Sind leider nur noch 5 Punkte zustande gekommen. Dafür habe ich meine Punkte aber ehrlich erworbenPlatz 1 in der  Einzelwertung ( http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/users/view/197960 ) muss ja ein ganz harter sein. Der kennt ja absolut keinen Schlaf, was für ein Kerl.


----------



## Udo1 (17. November 2010)

Hallo,
da es ja gestern und Vorgestern am Nachmittag ja ordentlich geregnet hat, werde ich jetzt sofort die Gelegenheit nutzen -im Augenblick kein Regen- einige WP-Punkte für die BRUSTGURTFAHRER einzufahren. 
Mit von der Partie ist Reinhard1, ich hoffe doch das er am Treffpunkt erscheint. Vom Merseburger Radverein will mich noch Harti begleiten. Heute ausnahmsweise kein Gelände, sondern Radwege und Nebenstraßen.


----------



## Udo1 (21. November 2010)

Hallo und guten Morgen,
begebe mich jetzt zum Treffpunkt der BRUSTGURTFAHRER. 3/5 vom Team werden heute vielleicht ca. 36 Punkte einfahren. Haldentour rund um den Geiseltalsee.


----------



## Udo1 (21. November 2010)

Hallo,
heute haben sich 3 von 5 BRUSTGURTFAHRERN zur Haldentour rund um den Geiseltalsee eingefunden.
Es waren dabei:
Udo1- Tourguide
Reinhard1
Andi65
und Nichtbrustgurtfahrer Bikermario aus Merseburg.
Start war für 09:45 Uhr am Südfeldsee Hafen angesetzt. Der Tourguide hat sich genau 8 Minuten vor 09:00 Uhr auf den Sattel geschwungen und ist Richtung Treffpunkt. Am Runstedter See noch einen kurzen Stopp eingelagt, der See lag im leichten Nebel und es sah sehr mystisch aus.







Ich war dann etwa 5 Minuten zu früh am Treffpunkt, also noch ein wenig Richtung Osten am See lang gefahren, da sah ich auch schon Andi65 angebraust kommen. Wir zwei dann wieder zum Treffpunkt zurück, als wir ein Bike auf einem PKW ausmachten.



Reinhard1 heute mit PS oder jetzt ja mit KW angereist.
das abladen ging schnell und so konnten wir, Bikermario traf jetzt auch ein, sofort nach dem Startfoto Richtung Halde Vesta losrollen.



Es ging auch gleich richtig zur Sache. Halde hoch, der Weg war noch rutschig. Ich merkte es an meinem Hinterradreifen, das Profil ist schon fast vollständig abgefahren, durchdrehen des Rades mehrmals am Anstieg, muss unbedingt ein neuer werden. Oben angekommen gleich auf einen Trail an der Haldenkante weiter.







Nach ca. 200m Trailende. Man hatte etliche Birken gefällt und sie dann auf dem Trail liegen gelassen.



Schieben und Bike tragen war heute nicht so mein Fall, also retour und einen anderen Weg eingeschlagen.



Leider hatte man hier quer über den Weg einen großen Holzstapel angelegt. Auch wieder zurück und einen Umweg gesucht und auch gefunden.
Nachdem wir die Halde verlassen hatten ging es durch Braunsdorf zur Halde Pfännerhall. Den Wanderweg hoch zur Halde, wir hatten heute einen super Blick auf und über den See von hier oben.



Reinhard1 beim Rundblick über den See.



Hier die Blickrichtung über den See auf Blösien zu.
Wir dann weiter auf der Hochebene bis zum Südwesthang der Halde, dann weiter auf einen Weg an der Westseite bis zur Ecke WestNord. Jetzt die Halde zum Rundweg wieder runter. War heute sehr schmierig, die Abfahrt.
Am Rundweg weiter Richtung Marine Mücheln, unterwegs sahenwir noch einen Kormoran am Ufer, der sich wohl in der Sonne ein wenig wärmte.



Der schwarze Punkt am Ufer ist der Kormoran.
Es ging dann weiter an der Marina vorbei zum Seeufer unterhalb des neuen Campingplatzes am Geschiebegarten. Wir folgten der Uferlinie bis zum Bootsanleger, sehr schön gemacht der Anleger.







Vom Anleger dann noch schnell zum Kanal, der trennt die Halbinsel von der Vogelschutzinsel 







und dann wieder retour runter von der Halbinsel 







und weiter auf den Rundweg bis zum Aussichtspunkt Wünsch. Hier dann die Abkürzung zum unteren Rundweg und diesen an der Wasserlinie bis Frankleben gefolgt. Hier dann Tourende bei Sonne satt, wenig Schlamm und kaum Wind von vorn. Das brachte den Team der BRUSTGURTFAHRER heute mindesten über 32 WP-Punkte ein.
Hier das Video zur Tour http://de.sevenload.com/videos/3W2yRIk-Haldentour-rund-um-den-Geiseltalsee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (21. November 2010)

@ BRUSTGURTFAHRER,
da haben wir ja heute einen gewaltigen Sprung, in der Teamwertung, nach vorn gemacht
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Kasebi (28. November 2010)

Ein Glück das ich heute Vormittag laufen war. Dadurch wußte ich wenigstens das mit "normalen" Reifen kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen ist. Habe schnell die Icespiker aufgezogen und jetzt werde ich mal eine Runde durch den Droyßiger Wald drehen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (28. November 2010)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Ein Glück das ich heute Vormittag laufen war. Dadurch wußte ich wenigstens das mit "normalen" Reifen kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen ist. Habe schnell die Icespiker aufgezogen und jetzt werde ich mal eine Runde durch den Droyßiger Wald drehen.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Muss man wirklich schon Kasebi?


----------



## Kasebi (28. November 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Muss man wirklich schon Kasebi?



Das muß jeder für sich entscheiden. Sicher es wäre auch mit normalen Reifen gegangen. Aber die Icespiker hatten bei dem bisschen Schnee wenig Probleme. Auf dem an vielen Stellen Flächig zu Eisgewordenen Schneematsch haben sie mir allerdings Sicherheit gegeben. Ich habe meine Entscheidung nicht bereut. Das kann aber morgen, nach dem was der Wetterbericht sagt, schon wieder ganz anders sein.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (29. November 2010)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Das muß jeder für sich entscheiden. Sicher es wäre auch mit normalen Reifen gegangen. Aber die Icespiker hatten bei dem bisschen Schnee wenig Probleme. Auf dem an vielen Stellen Flächig zu Eisgewordenen Schneematsch haben sie mir allerdings Sicherheit gegeben. Ich habe meine Entscheidung nicht bereut. Das kann aber morgen, nach dem was der Wetterbericht sagt, schon wieder ganz anders sein.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Habe meine jetzt auch aufgezogen.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo GTdanni,
wie ich sehe hast Du heute den Kampf aufgenommen, unser Team "BRUSTGURTFAHRER" nach vorn zu puschen. Gut so. Bist Du überhaupt noch trockenen Fußes aus Vesta rausgekommen, ich las gerade das euer Ort wie eine Badewanne vollläuft.


----------



## Udo1 (2. März 2011)

Hallo,
die heutige WP-Mittwochstour, dieses Mal waren die Brustgurtfahrer unter sich, führte uns von Zeitz nach Lützen.
Ich fuhr mit der DB zum Treffpunkt über Weißenfels und dann mit der Burgenlandbahn. In WSF/West stieg Reinhard1 um 10:16 Uhr zu. Pünktlich um 10:45 Uhr trafen wir in Zeitz ein, wo uns schon Kasebi erwartete. Wir starteten wie geplant vom Bahnhofsvorplatz Zeitz nach Osten in Richtung Sportplatz Auenwald. 



Auf einen Trail ging es durch den Auenwald nach Norden bis nach Zangenberg, 



hier stießen wir auf den Elsterradweg, den wir heute aber nur ein paar Meter folgten. Zangenberg wurde  nach Norden hin durchquert und die Eisenbahnlinie Zeitz-Leipzig wurde ebenfalls nördlich Zangenberg überwunden. Nach ca. 400 Meter stießen wir auf den Floßgraben. Den folgten wir bis zum Maibach. Ab jetzt folgten wir  den Lauf des Maibaches durch schon ein fast Frühlingshaftes Tal



 in nordwestlicher Richtung. Reinhard1 und Kasebi waren mit MTB unterwegs, sie hatten weniger Probleme als ich mit meinem Trekkingrad und den Schwalbe Marathon plus Reifen. Dort wo die Sonne die Oberfläche ganz leicht aufgetaut hatte, musste ich schon ordentlich aufpassen um nicht wegzurutschen. Die L191 wurde nördlich von Nixditz zur Halde Deuben überquert. Kasebi führte uns auf verschlungenen Wegen zu einem wunderschönen Gewässer mitten in der Halde 



und dann weiter in Richtung Mondsee. Jetzt wurde es für mich echt rutschig. Die Forstfahrzeuge haben die Trasse auch noch ordentlich in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, aber nach gut 2 km wurde die Strecke wieder besser. Leider nur für wenige 100 Meter. Eis versperrte unsere Weiterfahrt, jetzt hieß es Ausweichen auf  die Felder links und rechts des Weges. 



Zum Glück  war die kurze Strecke durch den Sumpfabschnitt nur ca. 200 Meter lang, danach ging es dann nach einer kurzen Stärkung wieder ohne größere Probleme weiter bis zum Mondsee. Der Wasserstand im Mondsee ist enorm angestiegen, einige Hütten stehen jetzt voll im Wasser. 



Ab jetzt übernahm ich die Führung und führte meine beiden Mitfahrer nach Norden bis zur L191. Die Straße wurde in nordöstlicher Richtung überquert. Wir folgten dann den Verlauf der Kohlebahn nach Norden, überquerten die B176 und fuhren nach Norden auf den ehemaligen Standortübungsplatz zu. 



In einem Bogen ging es am Waldrand weiter bis Göthewitz. Der Ort wurde auf einen Radweg oder Wanderweg durchquert, er führte direkt nach Muschwitz. Hier entschloss ich mich dann nicht mehr den Lauf des Grünebachs zu folgen, sondern weiter nach Söhesten auf einen Wiesenweg weiter zu fahren. Ab Söhesten dann nach Norden bis zur L189. Auf dieser dann über Starsiedel weiter bis zum geplanten Zwischenziel Eisdiele Lützen. 



Hier wurde dann bei lecker Eis eine etwas größere Rast eingelegt. Wir entschlossen uns hier nicht mehr bis Bad Dürenberg zu fahren, sondern in Lützen die gemeinsame Tour nach 40 km zu beenden.
Reinhard1 und Kasebi fuhren weiter auf dem Radweg nach Weißenfels und ich beendete über Bad Dürenberg die Strecke dann nach 60 km in Merseburg. Das Wetter war für die heutige Tour optimal, der Wind kam aus Richtung Osten und erwischte uns maximal von der Seite. Die Wege waren bis auf einige  Stellen alle gut fahrbar. Wir haben heute wieder einmal neue interessante Streckenabschnitte kennen gelernt, die es Wert sind im Frühjahr noch einmal abzufahren. Im WP haben wir dann zusammen wohl so über die 40 Punkte eingefahren. 
Und hier das Video zur Tour.
Strecke:


----------



## Kasebi (2. März 2011)

Da will ich doch mal auch was zu unserer Tour sagen. Eigentlich vom Profil her leicht. Da es aber meine erste!! richtige Tour in diesem Jahr war bin ich total KO. Dazu kam das ich zum ersten mal seit vielen Jahren ohne Klickpedale gefahren bin. Man möchte gar nicht glauben was das für eine Umstellung ist. Und dann die Reifen. Da Ja Udo mit Treckingrad unterwegs war dachte ich reichen leicht profilierte Reifen. Falsch gedacht. Ich hätte die Schlammreifen nehmen sollen. Meine Reifen waren nach wenigen Metern zu und dann selbst auf geraden und  angetauten Wegen glatt und tückisch.  Und noch was hat Udo dankenswerter Weise verschwiegen. Auf den ersten Kilometer mußte er mir erst mal zeigen wie man Biken tut. Eins ums andere mal bin ich an Hindernissen , wie kleine Kanten oder Querrinnen hängen geblieben und hab versucht über den Lenker abzu steigen. Lustig wars schon. Stimmts Udo? Aber alles in allem eine schöne Tour. Ich konnte meinen Begleitern ein paar neue Ecken zeigen und sie mir ebenso. Es ist immer wieder schön mit Udo und Reihard zu biken. Und ich freue mich schon auf die nächste gemeinsame Tour
Also bis dann
Kasebi
Ein paar Bilder die ich gemacht habe giebt es morgen


----------



## Udo1 (6. März 2011)

@GTdanni,
Du hast ja dieses Wochenende mit 29 Punkten enorm viel für die BRUSTGURTFAHRER eingefahren, Respekt. Kasebi muss sich sputen um nicht von Dir überholt zu werden. Da muss ich mich ja in der kommenden Woche wieder ordentlich sputen, um den Vorsprung zu halten. Auf jeden Fall kann ich jetzt wieder mit dem MTB fahren. Der Antriebsstrang ist wieder neu.
Bis nächsten Freitag zum Kegeln in Burgwerben auf der Kegelbahn, bis Du dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (14. März 2011)

@GTdanni,
Hallo wie war es in Bitterfeld bei der RTF Veranstaltung? Ich hoffe doch das du dich ordentlich platzierst hast.


----------



## Udo1 (25. März 2011)

Hallo ihr BRUSTGURTFAHRER,
die letzten 2 Tage müsst ihr ohne mich auskommen, habe Enkelwochenende und kann somit nicht mehr ins Geschehen um Platz 1  eingreifen. Habe heute schon mal einen Tourabschluss mit Reinhard1 gemacht. Hiermit beende ich den diesjährigen WP mit zurzeit *1074 WP *Punkten. Vielleicht kommen noch 2-4 Punkte an alternativer Sportart dazu, mehr aber auf keinem Fall. Ich hoffe doch, dass ihr das schöne Wetter an diesem Wochenende noch für einen Endspurt nutzt.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Oktober 2011)

*@Brustgurtfahrer,*
die Saison beginnt ja nun bald wieder (07.11.2011 bis zum 25.03.2012).
Die Teamgründung kann ich leider noch nicht durchführen, da dies noch nicht aktiviert wurde.
Wenn es soweit ist informiere ich euch per PM.
Ach ja die WP-Eröffnungstour der BRUSTGURTFAHRER findet nach wie vor am 13.11., mit Guide kasebi, statt.
Anmeldungen hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12154


----------



## Kasebi (22. Oktober 2011)

Moin WP-Fans
Heute ist ja draußen schon WP mäßig gutes Wetter und da bin ich doch gleich weg. Ich möchte euch aber hier noch mal auf zwei Veranstaltungen hinweisen.
Auch wenn es noch nicht soweit ist denke ich doch das die Brustgurtfahrer wieder in bewährter Form ein Team bilden. Wir führen dann am Sonntag den 13.11. unsere *WP Team Eröffnungstour* durch die ich wieder guide. Start ist dieses mal um 9:00 Uhr in Weißenfels auf dem Markt. Aus Rücksicht auf unsere "Kalkleisten" habe ich dieses mal eine relativ einfache Tour zusammen gestellt. Nach zulesen im LMB Bzw.Fahrgemeinschaften. Dort trage sich bitte ein wer mitkommen möchte. Es sind nicht nur die Brustgurtfahrer gefordert. Es sind auch alle anderen die mitfahren möchten willkommen. Übrigens Udo1 und die Bonsaibikerin haben sich schon als Mitfahrer gemeldet.

Die zweite Veranstaltung auf die ich aufmerksam machen möchte findet eine Woche später, am 20.11. in Bitterfeld, statt. Es ist die "22. Bitterfelder CTF". Auch wenn es eine organisierte Veranstaltung ist und ein paar Euro kostet. Es ist kein Radrennen oder Marathon. Das Interessante ist die Streckenführung. Man kommt so auch mal an Punkte die man sonst als normalsterblicher Tourenfahrer  sonst nicht findet. GTdanni hat ja auch schon teilgenommen und wird mir sicher Recht geben. Ich werde, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, auf jeden fall teilnehmen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo BRUSTGURTFAHRER,
ihr könnt euch eintragen. Team ist wieder gegründet.


----------



## GTdanni (25. Oktober 2011)

Und darf ich auch wieder mitmachen auch wenn wir uns selten sehen? 

Am 13.11. ist übrigens Crossrennen in Granschütz wo ich natürlich starte, da muss Axel alleine mit den Kalkleisten fahren  

Und natürlich bin ich am 20.11. in Bitterfeld und werde erneut mit dem Verein den Pokal holen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (26. Oktober 2011)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Und darf ich auch wieder mitmachen auch wenn wir uns selten sehen?
> 
> Am 13.11. ist übrigens Crossrennen in Granschütz wo ich natürlich starte, da muss Axel alleine mit den Kalkleisten fahren
> 
> ...



1. Ich denke doch das Udo nichts dagegen hat.
2. Schade und viel Erfolg
3. Dann sehn wir uns in Bitterfeld
Also bis dann 
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (26. Oktober 2011)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Und darf ich auch wieder mitmachen auch wenn wir uns selten sehen?
> 
> Am 13.11. ist übrigens Crossrennen in Granschütz wo ich natürlich starte, da muss Axel alleine mit den Kalkleisten fahren
> 
> ...


Ich konnte noch keine Bestätigung durchführen, weil noch nicht Du dich nocht nicht angemeldet hast.


----------



## Kasebi (27. Oktober 2011)

Moin Allesamt
Es steht ja jetzt ein langes Wochenende ins Haus. Und da hab ich mir gedacht das man da doch noch eine richtige *VORWPTOUR* fahren könnte. Zumal es ja auch trocken bleiben soll. Ich hab schon mit Udo1 darüber gesprochen. Aber Udo kann sich noch nicht so recht für einen Termin entscheiden. Deswegen schlage ich den 31.10. vor. Wenn der nicht passen sollte dann gehen aber auch der 29. oder 30.10. Start wäre in Weißenfels auf dem Marktplatz um 9:30Uhr (wenn die Zeit genehm ist). Die ungefähre Route ist folgende: WSf- Leisling- Wethautal- Osterfeld- Heidedörfer- Eisenberg- Mühltal- Crossen. Ca58Km. Einkehrmöglichkeiten sind ab Königshofen vorhanden. Also wie isses? Macht jemand mit? Es wäre schön wenn ich nicht immer allein fahren müßte. Ich hoff mal das sich bis heute Abend schon jemand gemeldet hat. Dann setze ich diesen oder einen der anderen Tage noch ins LMB
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (27. Oktober 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Moin Allesamt
> Es steht ja jetzt ein langes Wochenende ins Haus. Und da hab ich mir gedacht das man da doch noch eine richtige *VORWPTOUR* fahren könnte. Zumal es ja auch trocken bleiben soll. Ich hab schon mit Udo1 darüber gesprochen. Aber Udo kann sich noch nicht so recht für einen Termin entscheiden. Deswegen schlage ich den 31.10. vor. Wenn der nicht passen sollte dann gehen aber auch der 29. oder 30.10. Start wäre in Weißenfels auf dem Marktplatz um 9:30Uhr (wenn die Zeit genehm ist). Die ungefähre Route ist folgende: WSf- Leisling- Wethautal- Osterfeld- Heidedörfer- Eisenberg- Mühltal- Crossen. Ca58Km. Einkehrmöglichkeiten sind ab Königshofen vorhanden. Also wie isses? Macht jemand mit? Es wäre schön wenn ich nicht immer allein fahren müßte. Ich hoff mal das sich bis heute Abend schon jemand gemeldet hat. Dann setze ich diesen oder einen der anderen Tage noch ins LMB
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


@Kasebi,
ich bin raus für das nächste lange Wochenende. Sonnabend bin ich mit den Merseburgern zum Abradeln unterwegs. Sonntag ein letztes Mal in den Harz, bin seit heute *Harzer Wandernadel König*. Am Montag habe ich den Enkel zu Besuch.
Dir ein schönes Bikerwochenende.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Oktober 2011)

@BRUSRGURTFAHRER,
Team ist komplett, es kann losgehen.


----------



## _torsten_ (29. Oktober 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ... Wir führen dann am Sonntag den 13.11. unsere *WP Team Eröffnungstour* durch die ich wieder guide. Start ist dieses mal um 9:00 Uhr in Weißenfels auf dem Markt. Aus Rücksicht auf unsere "Kalkleisten" habe ich dieses mal eine relativ einfache Tour zusammen gestellt. Nach zulesen im LMB Bzw.Fahrgemeinschaften. Dort trage sich bitte ein wer mitkommen möchte. Es sind nicht nur die Brustgurtfahrer gefordert. Es sind auch alle anderen die mitfahren möchten willkommen. Übrigens Udo1 und die Bonsaibikerin haben sich schon als Mitfahrer gemeldet. ...


@Kasebi, ist deine geplante Tour auch mit einen Trekkingrad fahrbar? Mein Sohn und sein Freundin überlegen, ob sie von Leipzig schnell mal ´rüber huschen. Allerdings hat sie kein MTB. Wir überlegen übrigens auch noch, ob wir mit euch mitfahren. Voraussetzung ist aber schönes Wetter.


----------



## Kasebi (29. Oktober 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> @Kasebi, ist deine geplante Tour auch mit einen Trekkingrad fahrbar? Mein Sohn und sein Freundin überlegen, ob sie von Leipzig schnell mal ´rüber huschen. Allerdings hat sie kein MTB. Wir überlegen übrigens auch noch, ob wir mit euch mitfahren. Voraussetzung ist aber schönes Wetter.


@Torsten
Es sind meißt Wirtschafts und Feldwege.Dazu kurze Stücke Waldwege Und auch ein paar Stücke Kopfsteinpflaster. Also etwas holprig würde es schon zugehen. Aber auf jeden Fall fahrbar. Solltet ihr euch entschließen mitzukommen, was mich auf jeden Fall freuen würde, müßte ich lediglich ein richtiges Schotterstück rausnehmen. Aber das wäre überhaupt kein Problem. Im LMB hab ich übrigens auch geschrieben das die Tour bei Schietwetter ausfällt.
also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (1. November 2011)

60% der Ameisenstarken Tourenplaner haben sich entschlossen an eurer WP Eröffnungstour am 13.11.2011 teilzunehmen. Die anderen 40% sind leider dienstlich verhindert. 
Voraussetzung ist aber vernünftiges Wetter - kein Regen oder Schnee - auch wenn´s Winterpokal heißt. 
Also Kasebi, ich bitte um eine entsprechende (Wetter)Vorbestellung.


----------



## Kasebi (6. November 2011)

Ich war heute mal auf einer kleinen Nachmittagsrunde unterwegs. So an die 33Km warns. Hab mir noch mal ein paar Lokalitäten für unsere Tour nächste Woche angeschaut. Wenn der Wettertrend hält dann steht einer schönen Tour nichts im Wege. Wir werden auf jeden fall über Droyßig bis ins Elstertal fahren. Dort entscheiden wir je nach Uhrzeit und Kondition wie wir weiterfahren. Da die Zugverbindung von Zeitz nach Weißenfels Sonntags nur Suboptimal ist, müssen wir den Zug um 15:13 Uhr auf jeden Fall schaffen. Oder sonst 15:49 nach Leipzig und dann nach Weißenfels. Dann gehts erst wieder 17:13 Uhr und 17:49 Uhr. Aber von der Strecke her ist es auf jeden Fall zu schaffen. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Cayenne (10. November 2011)

sucht ihr noch nen fahrer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (10. November 2011)

Cayenne schrieb:


> sucht ihr noch nen fahrer?



Wenn du die Brustgurtfahrer meinst, wir sind Vollzählig
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (12. November 2011)

@kasebi,
15:00 Uhr muss ich morgen den Zug in Zeitz schaffen, also bergab immer Kette rechts, oder Gang 14.


----------



## Kasebi (12. November 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @kasebi,
> 15:00 Uhr muss ich morgen den Zug in Zeitz schaffen, also bergab immer Kette rechts, oder Gang 14.


Wir richten die Tour genau danach aus. Den schaffen wir auf jeden Fall. Alles andere wäre Nonsens.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Hawksfire (12. November 2011)

Nabend!
Ich wollte eigentlich mit meinem Zweitrad anreisen, da bei meinem Erstrad diese Woche 'ne Speiche gebrochen ist.
Nun musste ich gerade eben feststellen, dass am Fully der Bolzen am Dämpfer gebrochen ist 

Nun komme ich doch mit dem Erstrad. Vor Ort muss dann aber noch das Hinterrad gewechselt werden, was einige Minuten dauern wird.
Da die Zugverbindung mich allerdings erst um 8:52 Uhr ankommen lässt, wird das alles sehr knapp, weshalb ich euch bitten würde, vllt ein paar Minütchen später zu kommen.

liebe Grüße
ein geknickter und entsetzter Radfahrer *umfall*


----------



## Udo1 (12. November 2011)

Hawksfire schrieb:


> Nabend!
> Ich wollte eigentlich mit meinem Zweitrad anreisen, da bei meinem Erstrad diese Woche 'ne Speiche gebrochen ist.
> Nun musste ich gerade eben feststellen, dass am Fully der Bolzen am Dämpfer gebrochen ist
> 
> ...


Keine Panik, ich bin auch in dem Zug und kasebi fährt nicht ohne mich los. Nee das macht er nicht. Ich habe den Track


----------



## Hawksfire (12. November 2011)

Du bist auch in dem Zug?
Wir sind die beiden bekloppten, die Sonntag früh mit den Rädern im Zug nach Weißenfels fahren


----------



## _torsten_ (12. November 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Track


@Udo1, ich habe auch einen ... ob´s der gleiche ist? 

@Hawksfire, ich denke, wir bekommen das mit dem Hinterrad wechseln hin. Werde das entsprechende Werkzeug mitbringen. Aber du pumpst den Reifen wieder auf. 



Hawksfire schrieb:


> Wir sind die beiden bekloppten, die Sonntag früh mit den Rädern im Zug nach Weißenfels fahren


Hm ... das machen wir doch alle.  Wenn auch nicht mit dem Zug, aber Sonntag früh.


----------



## Kasebi (12. November 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Keine Panik, ich bin auch in dem Zug und kasebi fährt nicht ohne mich los. Nee das macht er nicht. Ich habe den Track





_torsten_ schrieb:


> @Udo1, ich habe auch einen ... ob´s der gleiche ist? :confused



Mein GPS funkschonierd wieder. Also sind wir dreifach abgesichert da ihr beide den gleichen Track habt wie ich. Den brauche ich aber nur bis Vorwerk Lagnitz. Ab da fahre ich auf Sicht. 

Für die Radreperatur werden wir die Zeit nehmen. So als Referenz für einen neuen IBC Wettbewerb: Wer repariert am schnellsten ein Rad in der Öffentlichkeit und vor einer Tour.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (12. November 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> @Udo1, ich habe auch einen ... ob´s der gleiche ist?
> 
> @Hawksfire, ich denke, wir bekommen das mit dem Hinterrad wechseln hin. Werde das entsprechende Werkzeug mitbringen. Aber du pumpst den Reifen wieder auf.
> 
> ...


Meiner ist etwas modifiziert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (13. November 2011)

Moin Allesamt
Es ist huha kühl. -2°Celsius. Also noch nicht wirklich kalt. Ideales Bikewetter. Auch wenn meine liebe Frau meinte wir wären alles Verückte. Und irgendwie hat sie recht. Wer nicht verückt ist, ist schließlich nicht normal.
Ich stürze mich gleich in die Radklamotten und mach mich dann los zum Treffpunkt in WSF. Die Sonne macht auch schon zaghafte Versuche zu scheinen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (13. November 2011)

Zurück
 So eine Blamage. Ich als Guide dürfte die Tour gar nicht mitfahren. Hab ich doch selbst Helmpflicht rausgegeben. Und wer steht als einziger ohne Helm am Start? Ich! Und mein Helm liegt noch zu Hause auf der Gaderobe. Aber meine Mitfahrer waren gnädig und haben mich mitfahren lassen. Aber wenn die Schale einfach selbstverständlich ist dann fühlt man sich ohne nicht wirklich wohl. In Droyßig bin ich deshalb noch schnell zu Hause vorbei und hab mir den Helm geholt. Ansonsten war es eine schöne Tour bei idealem Wetter und mit tollen Leuten. Ich durfte ein *I*nternationales *D*ream *T*eam führen. Wir hatten nämlich Fahrer aus Thüringen (Erfurt) und Sachsen (Leipzig) dabei. Und ich denke die Tour hat ihnen genau so gut gefallen wie den Brustgurtfahrern. Zur Tour selber sollen sich mal andere äußern. Berichte schreiben kann Udo sowieso besser. Fotos giebts dann spätestens morgen von mir. Und ganz nebenbei haben wir Brustgurtfahrer noch ordentlich WP Punkte gesammelt
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (13. November 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ....Ansonsten war es eine schöne Tour bei idealem Wetter und mit tollen Leuten... Und ganz nebenbei haben wir Brustgurtfahrer noch ordentlich WP Punkte gesammelt
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Bin am Tourbericht schreiben, wir sind kurzzeitig auf Platz 9 in der Teamwertung Stand 18:32 Uhr.


----------



## _torsten_ (13. November 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> So eine Blamage.


Na na na, du warst ja wenigstens einsichtig und hast deinen Helm noch geholt und aufgesetzt. Ich kenne Leute, die haben ihren Helm während einer Tour im Rucksack ... 



Kasebi schrieb:


> Ansonsten war es eine schöne Tour bei idealem Wetter und mit tollen Leuten. Ich durfte ein *I*nternationales *D*ream *T*eam führen. Wir hatten nämlich Fahrer aus Thüringen (Erfurt) und Sachsen (Leipzig) dabei. Und ich denke die Tour hat ihnen genau so gut gefallen wie den Brustgurtfahrern.


Wir sind auch wieder zurück. Meine WP-Punkte habe ich auch schon eingetragen. Mir hat die Tour gefallen, hast du gut ausgesucht und zusammengestellt. Ich denke, ich kann im Namen aller Gäste Danke dafür sagen.  Auch dem Udo einen Dank für das Stück naturelles Weißenfels.  Ach ja, und Entschuldigung für die langsame Radreparatur am Tourenanfang. Ich mache das nicht jeden Tag. 

Und die Idee mit der WP-Abschlusstour bei behalten wir mal im Auge.


----------



## Hawksfire (13. November 2011)

So, wir sind auch wieder wach, nachdem wir direkt 2 Std Mittagsschlag gemacht haben 

War eine insgesamt tolle Tour 

Das lag sowohl an der schönen Streckenführung durch Wälder als auch an einem Supermechaniker sowie an dem einfach total geilen Wetter. Schöneres Fahren gibt es kaum, finde ich. Nicht zu warm, nicht zu kalt. Früh mit Rauhreif der im Laufe des Tages wegtaute und wunderbare Landschaften zum Vorschein brachte. 

(Es ist darauf zu achten, dass es sich NICHT um Schnee handelt, denn Schnee 


			
				frei nach Torsten schrieb:
			
		

> ist zu Kristallen gefrorenes Wasser, was vom Himmel fällt, während Rauhreif nur Schnee ist, der auf dem Boden liegt.


Danke an Torsten für diese Weisheit! )

Durch Wälder und Laub zu toben, bei Sonne ist schon toll. Goldener Herbst. 

Danke dafür. War prima.

*Spaß an*


			
				Spaß schrieb:
			
		

> So, und für morgen habe ich mal eine Tour rund um Leipzig vorbereitet, Treffen am Leipziger Hauptbahnhof um 09:00. Ich hole euch ab. Helmpflicht!


*Spaß aus*


liebe Grüße und einen schönen Abend


----------



## _torsten_ (13. November 2011)

Spaß schrieb:
			
		

> So, und für morgen habe ich mal eine Tour rund um Leipzig vorbereitet, Treffen am Leipziger Hauptbahnhof um 09:00. Ich hole euch ab. Helmpflicht!


Mach das mal ... allerdings werdet ihr da wohl höchstens zu zweit sein. 

Unabhängig davon, ihr beiden müsst dann aber die gesamte Summe an WP-Punkte einfahren, die heute bei 7 (in Worten: sieben) Leuten zusammengekommen sind. 
Fahrt schon mal los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (13. November 2011)

Hallo,
heute fand die WP-ErÃ¶ffnungstour der BRUSTGURTFAHRER mit GÃ¤sten vom Team âAmeisenstarke Tourenplanerâ statt.
Ein Teammitglied der âAmeisenstarken Tourenplanerâ  mit Begleitung traf ich heute Morgen als ich den Zug gen WeiÃenfels in Merseburg bestieg. Hawksfire mit Begleitung hatten schon das Radabteil belegt. Gemeinsam ging es dann bis Merseburg. Im BahnhofsgebÃ¤ude wartete schon der Guide der heutigen Tour, kasebi, auf uns. Ich habe ihn erst gar nicht erkannt, kein Helm auf dem Kopf, sondern eine MÃ¼tze, die mich an die GebirgsjÃ¤ger erinnerte. Erst als er uns begrÃ¼Ãte schnallte ich das er es war. Nun ja ohne Helm sehe ich ihn ja sonst nie. Also raus aus dem BahnhofsgebÃ¤ude, auf der PfennigbrÃ¼cke die Saale Ã¼berquert und dann zum Marktplatz weiter. Hier wartete schon Torsten von den âAmeisenstarken Tourenplanerâ  mit Begleitung auf uns. Er hatte schon mal den Werkzeugkoffer fÃ¼r die Schnellreparatur von Hawksfires Bike geÃ¶ffnet.

 Hat auch was kurz vor Start noch schnell ein komplettes Hinterrad umbauen. Kassette und Bremsscheibe wurden in Windeseile gewechselt. In der Zwischenzeit traf Reinhard1 ein und wir fuhren erst einmal ein paar Runden auf dem Marktplatz zum warm bleiben, ist ja Winterpokal. Mit 20 minÃ¼tiger VerzÃ¶gerung starteten wir  Richtung SÃ¼den. In HÃ¶he Hotel âGÃ¼ldene Bergeâ folgten wir den GreiÃlaubachwanderweg bis nach Untergreisslau. Ab hier wandten wir uns nach Osten bis KÃ¶sslitz-Wiedebach. Ab dort ging es dann weiter nach SÃ¼dosten, unter FÃ¼hrung des Guides Kasebi, auf Wirtschaftswegen unter der BAB 9 durch. Der Weg wurde jetzt etwas naturbelassen, aber noch fest und gut fahrbar. 

Die Sonne wÃ¤rmte auch schon ordentlich, aber ich hatte trotzdem noch keine Lust verspÃ¼rt die Handschuhe zu wechseln. Hakenschlagend bewegten wir uns auf Obernessa zu. Ab Obernessa dann auf jetzt asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg bis Teuchern weiter. Der Ort wurde Ã¼ber den Marktplatz durchquert. Am sÃ¼dlichen Ortsausgang bogen wir dann auf die StraÃe nach Trebnitz ein und folgten dieser an wiederkÃ¤uenden Rindviechern vorbei, 

die uns unglÃ¤ubig betrachteten, bis zum Vorwerk Lagnitz. Am Ende der HÃ¤userzeile ging es dann auf einen super Schotterweg auf und ab weiter nach SÃ¼den. 






Der Weg stieÃ genau auf die HeerstraÃe (jetzt ein geschotterter Wirtschaftsweg), den folgten wir nach Osten bis zum Ortseingang von OberschwÃ¶dnitz. Hier wandten wir uns nach SÃ¼den, Ã¼berquerten den Maibach und fuhren dann weiter in Ã¶stlicher Richtung bis zu dem Nordufer des Luckenauer Sees.

Der wurde umfahren. Am SÃ¼dufer ging es dann wieder auf einen einigermaÃen fahrbaren Wirtschaftsweg bis nach Gladitz. Wir folgten jetzt der StraÃe bis zum Kretzschauer See, der Ã¶stlich umfahren wurde. 

Auf Schleichwegen, den nur ein Einheimischer kennt fÃ¼hrte uns der Guide durch Kretzschau. Am Ortsausgang bogen wir auf den Hasselbachradweg ab und folgten diesen bis nach DroyÃig durch den Schlosspark 

zum  BÃ¤rengehege. 

_(Na wo isser denn?)_




_(Er liegt in seiner HÃ¶hle und ist sicherlich mÃ¼de)_

Dort eine kurze Pause, unser Guide verschwand schnell mal um seine Anzugsordnung wieder herzustellen. Nach wenigen Minuten des wartens war er mit Helm wieder zur Stelle und so konnte es auch schon Richtung SÃ¼den durch DroyÃig weiter gehen. Nach wenigen 100 Metern gelangten wir an das linksseitige Hochufer der WeiÃen Elster.

 Wir folgten den HÃ¶henweg nach Osten und bogen dann in den Wald nach SÃ¼den hin ein. Nach einer schÃ¶nen Abfahrt dann im Wald nach Osten auf einen feinen Trail weiter. 



_(Denn hÃ¤tte der Guide ja im Vorfeld mal wegrÃ¤umen kÃ¶nnen)_
Am Haltepunkt der DB Haynsburg wurde die Elster Ã¼berquert 

und es ging dann ordentlich den Berg hoch bis zur Haynsburg. Hier eine kurze Fotopause 

und schon jagte uns unser Guide weiter nach oben durch den Ort nach Gossra. Ab hier weiter nach Osten 

und dann die Schlottweh runter ins Tal, war eine schÃ¶ne Abfahrt, aber auf Asphalt mit einigen Querrillen. Unter Ã¼berquerten wir die Aga und folgten deren lauf nach Nordosten bis Raba. Ab hier dann auf den Elsterradweg weiter bis Zeitz zum Neumarkt, aber nicht ohne noch einmal die Anstiege von Zeitz kennen zu lernen.

 Da wir noch genÃ¼gend Zeit hatten rÃ¼ckten wir in das dortige Eiskaffee ein und lieÃen uns den Kuchen und die heiÃen GetrÃ¤nke schmecken. 

Danach fÃ¼hrte uns Kasebi noch zum FloÃgraben, den wir ein StÃ¼ck folgten bis wir zum Bahnhof abbogen, wo der Guide die Tour als beendet erklÃ¤rte.
Es war eine super Strecke die er ausgesucht hatte, 80% der StreckenfÃ¼hrung war mir noch nicht bekannt. Wir hatten super Wetter mit Sonne pur ohne ein WÃ¶lkchen am Himmel. Danke Kasebi fÃ¼r die tolle Tour, mir und sicherlich auch den sehr netten Mitfahrern hat es super gefallen. Und was ganz wichtig ist es gab noch ordentlich Punkte fÃ¼r das Team, bis demnÃ¤chst bei wieder einer gemeinsamen Teamtour.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bvmylhackhjctmwb
Alle Bilder hier: http://de.sevenload.com/suche/BT20111113/bilder


----------



## jubdidudei (13. November 2011)

> Ein Teammitglied der âAmeisenstarken Tourenplanerâ


Korrigiere: zwei Mitglieder, anders hÃ¤tten wir die Teilnahme mit 60% der "Ameisenstarken Tourenplaner" nicht geschafft


----------



## Kasebi (13. November 2011)

Ich freue mich das euch die Tour so gefallen hat. Und das ihr mir die kleine Gemeinheit am Schluß nicht übel genommen habt. Aber ich konnte mir den Steinsgraben nicht verkneifen. Auch wenn Torsten hinterher meinte: "Bis dahin hatte die Tour 100Hm, Jetzt hat sie gefühlte 1000Hm." Ich hoffe die Idee einer gemeinsamen WP Abschlußtour wird zur Wirklichkeit. Auch wenns noch ein Stück hin ist.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (14. November 2011)

@BRUSTGURTFAHRER,
ihr habt euch dieses Wochenende enorm angestrengt um unter die ersten 20 zu gelangen. 
@GTdanni Glückwunsch zu Platz 34 beim Rennen in Granschütz.


----------



## Kasebi (15. November 2011)

Hallo Allesamt 
Eigentlich wollte ich ja heute eine Runde auf meiner Hausstrecke drehen. Der Nebel hätte mich nicht gestört. Aber die Wege und Straßen waren so überfroren und tückisch glatt, das ich das Unterfangen schon nach wenigen Minuten aufgegeben habe. Da haben wir für unsere Tour letzten Sonntag ja noch mal richtig Glück gehabt. Und so bleibt wohl heute nur Sonstiges übrig. Wollen mal hoffen das es Morgen besser wird.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (15. November 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Allesamt
> Eigentlich wollte ich ja heute eine Runde auf meiner Hausstrecke drehen. Der Nebel hätte mich nicht gestört. Aber die Wege und Straßen waren so überfroren und tückisch glatt, das ich das Unterfangen schon nach wenigen Minuten aufgegeben habe. Da haben wir für unsere Tour letzten Sonntag ja noch mal richtig Glück gehabt. Und so bleibt wohl heute nur Sonstiges übrig. Wollen mal hoffen das es Morgen besser wird.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Also kasebi,
du hast wohl deine Reifen noch nicht gewechselt?
Ich werde heute im Dunkeln und bei Nebel noch schnell eine Lampentestrunde drehen. Mal sehen ob das Licht ausreicht.
Hoffentlich ist Morgen der Nebel nicht so stark wie heute. Werde dann um 08:40 Uhr Richtung WSF zu Reinhard1 starten. Wir haben diesmal eine Explorertour links und rechts der Höhen des Kroppentals und der Saale vor.


----------



## Kasebi (15. November 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Also kasebi,
> du hast wohl deine Reifen noch nicht gewechselt?



Willst du damit sagen das du schon mit Spikes fährst?
Ich hab auf dem Bike noch die normalen Schlappen drauf. Und wenn du das Auto meinst, da hatten selbst Winterreifen heute so ihre Probleme.
Wolln doch mal hoffen das es Morgen und Donnerstag wieder besser wird. Ich will morgen die Heidedörferrunde Fahren. Und Donnerstag können wir Nebel gar nicht gebrauchen. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (15. November 2011)

Und hier noch ein paar Bilder von unserer Tour am Sonntag. Allerdings ist die Knipse nicht mehr die Beste. Etliche Stürze und Abstürze sind da wohl nicht spurlos vorüber gegagangen.





*Radumbau nach Zeit*





*Daumenkino*





*Rast im Park*





*Wo steppt der Bär*





*Im Kalten Grund*





*Nichts hält uns auf*





*Nie und Nimmer*





*Udo beim dokumentieren*





*Die Haynsburg über dem Elstertal*

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (20. November 2011)

@GTdanni,
wie war es heute in Bitterfeld.


----------



## GTdanni (20. November 2011)

Hallo Udo. 

War Klasse, am Anfang hab ich mächtig geschwitzt. Weil ich das Unterhemd noch anhatte und weil mir so Hauruckstarts nicht liegen. 

In Runde 2 dann war ich richtig auf Betriebstemperatur und ich hab zusammen mit nem Teamkollegen richtig Tempo gemacht. 

Axel hab ich dann auch getroffen, beim essen natürlich.... 

Nach 2 Runden war es dann auch schon vorbei und es gab im Goitzschecamp noch ein Bier auf unseren Pokal (meiste Teilnehmer) den wir wie immer erhielten. 

Freue mich schon auf die nächste CTF. 












Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (18. Dezember 2011)

Nach dem es mich diese mit einer Erkältung erwischt hat, mußte ich wohl oder übel eine Woche lang aussetzen. Heute habe ich dann wieder mit Zimmerbiken , auch Rolle genannt angefangen. Ich denke das sich das noch bessert so das ich in der kommenden Woche etwas mehr machen kann.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (18. Dezember 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Nach dem es mich diese mit einer Erkältung erwischt hat, mußte ich wohl oder übel eine Woche lang aussetzen. Heute habe ich dann wieder mit Zimmerbiken , auch Rolle genannt angefangen. Ich denke das sich das noch bessert so das ich in der kommenden Woche etwas mehr machen kann.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Kasebi gute Besserung.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Dezember 2011)

@Brustgurtfahrer und Sympathisanten,

an einem Montag, so zum Ende des Januar, könnte ja wieder eine Brustgurtfahrerangrillen Sternfahrt statt finden.
Ort wieder der Südfeldsee, wie beim Jahresabgrillen im November.
Anheizen der Einweggrills 19:00 Uhr.
Also wie sieht es aus?


----------



## andi65 (24. Dezember 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @Brustgurtfahrer und Sympathisanten,
> 
> an einem Montag, so zum Ende des Januar, könnte ja wieder eine Brustgurtfahrerangrillen Sternfahrt statt finden.
> Ort wieder der Südfeldsee, wie beim Jahresabgrillen im November.
> ...


 
 bin mit dabei


----------



## Udo1 (24. Dezember 2011)

andi65 schrieb:


> bin mit dabei


Ich schlage mal Montag, den 23.01. vor, da haben wir dann schon mal einen Terminvorschlag


----------



## andi65 (24. Dezember 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich schlage mal Montag, den 30.01. vor, da haben wir dann schon mal einen Terminvorschlag


 hm, 30.01. ist ein wenig schlecht da hab ich spät Feierabend, da wär eine Woche früher für mich besser. Oder dann halt im Februar?


----------



## Udo1 (24. Dezember 2011)

andi65 schrieb:


> hm, 30.01. ist ein wenig schlecht da hab ich spät Feierabend, da wär eine Woche früher für mich besser. Oder dann halt im Februar?


Habe mal auf den 23.01. abgeändert.


----------



## andi65 (24. Dezember 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Habe mal auf den 23.01. abgeändert.


 
das ist


----------



## Udo1 (24. Dezember 2011)

andi65 schrieb:


> das ist


So sind wir schon mal zu zweit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (19. Januar 2012)

Ich will mal diesen Thread wieder ein wenig aktualisieren.

Nach Rücksprache mit meine beiden Großen wird die WP-Abschlusstour nun leider doch nicht im benachbarten Sachsen/Leipzig stattfinden. Die beiden haben mit ihren Studienverpflichtungen im Februar und März leider keine Zeit für ´ne größere Tour. Und wenn, dann nur kurzfristig. Also werde ich die organisieren. Es sei denn, es möchte jemand anders. Vordrängelt möchte ich mich nicht. 

Ich werde mal im Terminkalender nachgrasen und mir dann ein paar Gedanken machen. Ideen hätte ich schon wieder. Ich werde mich demnächst dann hier und auch im Schwesterforum melden. 

Ach ja, wenn der Winter so bleibt, sollte es mit dem Wetter keine Probleme geben. Und meine Erkältung sollte bis dahin auch wieder verschwunden sein.


----------



## Udo1 (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
hat jemand Morgen so ab 13:00 Uhr aus Merseburg und Umgebung Lust auf eine 10 Punkte WP-Tour. Starttermin ist Verhandlungssache,aber nicht vor 13:00 Uhr.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Februar 2012)

@ BRUSTGURTFAHRER und Sympathisanten,
wie sieht es aus im Februar zu einer Grillsternfahrt an den alt bekannten
Brustgurtfahrerangrillplatz.
Ich habe mal die Wetterentwicklung für den Februar angesehen, ab dem 20.02. tagsüber +5°C und nachts nur -4°C.
Wenn die Entwicklung so weiter geht würde Montag, der 27.02. nicht schlecht sein.
Was haltet ihr davon, oder habt ihr einen anderen Vorschlag? Prüft bitte mal euren Terminkalender.


----------



## Kasebi (5. Februar 2012)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Hallo Udo.
> 
> War Klasse, am Anfang hab ich mächtig geschwitzt. Weil ich das Unterhemd noch anhatte und weil mir so Hauruckstarts nicht liegen.
> 
> ...



Hallo danni
Bist du am 19.2. wieder mit dabei? Dann wirst du sicherlich mehr als nur ein Unterhemd brauchen Und beim Essen oder besser beim heißen Tee (Hoffentlich) werden wir uns dann wieder treffen. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (6. Februar 2012)

Am Samstag, den 17. März 2012 soll´s wieder los gehen  die neue MTB-Saison. Oder aufhören  der Winterpokal. Definiert, wie ihr´s wollt. 
Man könnte z. B. sagen: Saisonauftaktundwinterpokalabschlusstour. 

Auf alle Fälle wollen wir eine gemeinsame und entspannte Tour von Erfurt aus in Richtung Riechheimer Berg, Stausee Hohenfelden und Kranichfeld fahren. Wie diese genau aussehen wird, kann ich jetzt allerdings noch nicht sagen. Da gibt´s doch einige Faktoren, die diese Tour beeinflussen (können). Treffpunkt ist voraussichtlich um 10:00 Uhr am Erfurter Hauptbahnhof.

Aber es ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit bis dahin und es wird noch viel Wasser die Gera entlang fließen. Obwohl, bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Februar 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Am Samstag, den 17. März 2012 soll´s wieder los gehen  die neue MTB-Saison. Oder aufhören  der Winterpokal. Definiert, wie ihr´s wollt.
> Man könnte z. B. sagen: Saisonauftaktundwinterpokalabschlusstour.
> 
> Auf alle Fälle wollen wir eine gemeinsame und entspannte Tour von Erfurt aus in Richtung Riechheimer Berg, Stausee Hohenfelden und Kranichfeld fahren. Wie diese genau aussehen wird, kann ich jetzt allerdings noch nicht sagen. Da gibt´s doch einige Faktoren, die diese Tour beeinflussen (können). Treffpunkt ist voraussichtlich um 10:00 Uhr am Erfurter Hauptbahnhof.
> ...


Bis jetzt bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (6. Februar 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Am Samstag, den 17. MÃ¤rz 2012 sollÂ´s wieder los gehen â die neue MTB-Saison. Oder aufhÃ¶ren â der Winterpokal. Definiert, wie ihrÂ´s wollt.
> Man kÃ¶nnte z. B. sagen: Saisonauftaktundwinterpokalabschlusstour.
> 
> Auf alle FÃ¤lle wollen wir eine gemeinsame und entspannte Tour von Erfurt aus in Richtung Riechheimer Berg, Stausee Hohenfelden und Kranichfeld fahren. Wie diese genau aussehen wird, kann ich jetzt allerdings noch nicht sagen. Da gibtÂ´s doch einige Faktoren, die diese Tour beeinflussen (kÃ¶nnen). Treffpunkt ist voraussichtlich um 10:00 Uhr am Erfurter Hauptbahnhof.
> ...



Ich komme auch mit


----------



## Reinhard1 (6. Februar 2012)

Ich komme auch mit.http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/xyxthumbs.gif 

Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## andi65 (7. Februar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @ BRUSTGURTFAHRER und Sympathisanten,
> wie sieht es aus im Februar zu einer Grillsternfahrt an den alt bekannten
> Brustgurtfahrerangrillplatz.
> Ich habe mal die Wetterentwicklung für den Februar angesehen, ab dem 20.02. tagsüber +5°C und nachts nur -4°C.
> ...


 
Können wir den Termin auch auf den 28.02. legen?


----------



## andi65 (7. Februar 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Am Samstag, den 17. März 2012 soll´s wieder los gehen  die neue MTB-Saison. Oder aufhören  der Winterpokal. Definiert, wie ihr´s wollt.
> Man könnte z. B. sagen: Saisonauftaktundwinterpokalabschlusstour.
> .......


 
kann am 17.03. nicht mitkommen. Hab Dienst.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Februar 2012)

andi65 schrieb:


> Können wir den Termin auch auf den 28.02. legen?


Klar Andi,
der 28. ist auch O.K.. Wir müssen uns ja nach dem Knobiwurstbeschaffer richten und da ist es sicherlich noch wärmer.


----------



## _torsten_ (1. März 2012)

> Samstag, den 17. März 2012





Udo1 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt bin ich dabei.





Kasebi schrieb:


> Ich komme auch mit





Reinhard1 schrieb:


> Ich komme auch mit.


Kommt ihr mit dem RB 16310 (Merseburg ab 08:35, Erfurt Hbf an 09:58)?


----------



## Udo1 (1. März 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Kommt ihr mit dem RB 16310 (Merseburg ab 08:35, Erfurt Hbf an 09:58)?


Ja mit dem werden wir kommen.


----------



## _torsten_ (4. März 2012)

Ich habe heute schon mal einen Test absolviert und bin das Grundgesrüst abgefahren. Am Anfang und am Ende habe ich noch zwei Alternativen. Allerdings entscheide ich das erst einen Tag vorher. 
Meine Daten: 44 km / 730 hm / 3:15 Std Fahrzeit zzgl. Pausen und Unterbrechungen.
GPSies.com hat mehr Höhenmeter.


----------



## Udo1 (4. März 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ich habe heute schon mal einen Test absolviert und bin das Grundgesrüst abgefahren. Am Anfang und am Ende habe ich noch zwei Alternativen. Allerdings entscheide ich das erst einen Tag vorher.
> Meine Daten: 44 km / 730 hm / 3:15 Std Fahrzeit zzgl. Pausen und Unterbrechungen.
> GPSies.com hat mehr Höhenmeter.


Jo Länge ist geradeso richtig.
Sag mal torsten, weiß du vielleicht warum ich die Strecke inGPSies seit ich mit Firefox 10 arbeite nicht mehr sehen kann?
das Kartenfeld ist leer (weiß) ab dem Höhenprofil ist dann wieder alles sichtbar.


----------



## _torsten_ (5. März 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Sag mal torsten, weiß du vielleicht warum ich die Strecke inGPSies seit ich mit Firefox 10 arbeite nicht mehr sehen kann?
> das Kartenfeld ist leer (weiß) ab dem Höhenprofil ist dann wieder alles sichtbar.


Nö, da habe ich keine Ahnung. Schreib mal die Betreiber der Seite an. Gaaaanz unten rechts ist ein Kontaktformular. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass das sehr schnell geantwortet wird. 

Edit:
Derzeit scheint eine Standardkartendarstellung bei OSM ein Problem zu haben. Versuch mal eine andere Karte zu nehmen, z.B. die OpenCycleMap. Vielleicht liegt´s daran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (5. März 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Nö, da habe ich keine Ahnung. Schreib mal die Betreiber der Seite an. Gaaaanz unten rechts ist ein Kontaktformular. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass das sehr schnell geantwortet wird.
> 
> Edit:
> Derzeit scheint eine Standardkartendarstellung bei OSM ein Problem zu haben. Versuch mal eine andere Karte zu nehmen, z.B. die OpenCycleMap. Vielleicht liegt´s daran.


Hat sich erledigt, hab es rausgefunden. Ich muss immer erst den Cache leeren mit Strg + F5, oder einfach den IEP benutzen dann klappt es. Liegt also eindeutig an Firefox 10.


----------



## Udo1 (11. März 2012)

Hallo,
Dank an GTdanni, der die Brustgurtfahrer heute auf den 48. Platz katapultiert hat und wenn es auch nur für einige Stunden ist. Die anderen Mannschaften fahren sicherlich auch noch.


----------



## _torsten_ (14. März 2012)

Heute gibt´s noch einmal ein paar Informationen zu unserer Tour am Samstag. Ganz wichtig, ich bin kein Guide und trete nicht als solcher auf. Jeder fährt auf eigenes Risiko, ich übernehme keinerlei Haftung! Helm ist selbstverständlich. Außerdem kann jeder zu jeder Zeit alleine weiterfahren, umdrehen oder was auch immer. Nur bitte Bescheid sagen. 

Derzeit hat die Strecke eine Länge von ziemlich genau 50 km und ca. 750 hm. Daran wird sich auch nichts wesentliches mehr ändern. Ich habe versucht einen hohen Trailanteil einzubauen, aber ganz ohne Asphalt geht´s hier leider nicht. Wie lange wir insgesamt für die Strecke brauchen kann ich schlecht einschätzen. Es können 4 Stunden, aber auch 6 Stunden einschließlich der Unterbrechungen und Pausen werden.

Da der Zug aus Weißenfels mit Reinhard1, Udo1 und Kasebi um 0958 in Erfurt am Hbf einrollt, geht die Tour offiziell am Willy-Brandt-Platz (Bahnhofsvorplatz) los. Um das einzuhalten fahren wir um 0945 an der Wendeanlage Scharnhorststraße 1 (da wo die Clausewitzstraße einmündet) los. Vom Bahnhof aus geht´s in Richtung Thüringenhalle um eventuelle Mitfahrer abzuholen. Das wäre dann ca. 1015. Ich keine Ahnung, wie viele wir insgesamt werden, ich denke aber zwischen 12 und 15. 

Also dann, haben wir Spaß und keine Unfälle. Schönes Wetter ist bestellt.


----------



## Udo1 (21. März 2012)

@BRUSTGURTFAHRER,
Endspurt ist angesagt, mal sehen ob wir unter den TOP 50 bleiben.


----------



## GTdanni (25. März 2012)

Heute nochmal bei Bombenwetter 5 Stunden mit dem Rennrad gemacht und sogar Reinhard und Andi getroffen. 

Zumindest haben sich Andi und ich erkannt, Reinhard ist sturen Blickes und nur auf Punktehatz an mir vorbei  

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (25. März 2012)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Heute nochmal bei Bombenwetter 5 Stunden mit dem Rennrad gemacht und sogar Reinhard und Andi getroffen.
> 
> Zumindest haben sich Andi und ich erkannt, Reinhard ist sturen Blickes und nur auf Punktehatz an mir vorbei
> 
> Cu Danni


Kein Wunder GTdanni, er will ja auch seinen ersten Platz in der Teamwerung behalten. Bei mir war der WP ja schon am Freitag Geschichte.


----------



## Reinhard1 (25. März 2012)

Hallo Sportfreund,

entschultige ich hab Dich zu spät erkannt.

Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## Udo1 (26. März 2012)

*Hallo,*

der WP ist zu Ende, die Brustgurtfahrer haben sich wacker geschlagen.
*Hier der Stand Team BRUSTGURTFAHRER*
Die Mitglieder des Teams BRUSTGURTFAHRER 
Reinhard1; Udo1; Andi65; GTdanni und kasebi (gleich Reihenfolge in der Brustgurtfahrer internen Teamwertung)
sind gesamt im WP 55.480 Minuten (924:40 h) gefahren.
Diese Einträge sind insgesamt 3.280 Punkte wert.
Die BRUSTGURTFAHRER befindet sich damit, mit Stand heute, auf dem 

* 48.** Platz *

des Teamrankings.
Der Teamgründer bedankt sich für den engagierten Einsatz der Teammitglieder im Winterpokal 2011/12, es hat wieder Spaß gemacht und fitt sind wir auch geblieben.
Euch allen eine schöne Saison 2011.
Bis zum nächsten Winterpokal.


----------



## _torsten_ (5. Oktober 2012)

Es ist wieder soweit: Der Winterpokal wirft seine Schatten voraus. 

Das will ich zum Anlass nehmen und euch zu einer Tour in die Thüringer Landeshauptstadt einladen. Nun ja, starten will ich diesmal in Weimar am Hauptbahnhof. Von dort aus fahren dann über Vollersroda, Buchfahrt, Bad Berka, München, Hohenfelden, Naundorf, Klettbach, Rohda nach Erfurt. Am Hauptbahnhof beenden wir die Tour. Es werden wieder ein paar nette Trails eingebaut.

Gestern bin ich die Strecke [1] abgefahren. Bis auf die "Holzernte" war alles gut. Ein oder zwei kleine Änderungen werde ich aber noch einbauen. Insbesondere an Holzerntesperrgebiet habe ich etwas anderes vor. Derzeit hat diese Strecke ca. 54 km und GPSies.com sagt 1.050 hm. Mein Höhenmesser zeigte nur 940 hm. Ein Trekkingrad ist für diese Strecke ungeeignet.

Als Termin steht Sonntag, der 18.11.2012. Die genaue Startzeit werde ich noch bekannt geben. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass wir gegen 10:00 Uhr starten. Ich rechne mit einer Fahrzeit von ca. 4 bis 4,5 Stunden zzgl. Pausen. Einkehr ist nicht geplant und wird unterwegs entschieden. 

[1]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (5. Oktober 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Es ist wieder soweit: Der Winterpokal wirft seine Schatten voraus.
> 
> Das will ich zum Anlass nehmen und euch zu einer Tour in die Thüringer Landeshauptstadt einladen..........
> 
> Als Termin steht Sonntag, der 18.11.2012.......



Und wenn wir einmal dabei sind: Am Samstag den 10.11. findet die WP Eröffnungstour der Brustgurtfahrer statt. Start ist um 9:55 Uhr am Bhf Hermsdorf/Bad Klosterlausnitz. Ums Hermsdorfer Kreuz herum gehts zum Teufelstal und in den Zeitzgrund. Weiter über Roten Pfützensumpf und Bad Köstritz nach Crossen. Die Führung übernehme wieder ich. Und ich hoffe auf eine rege Beteiligung und nicht nur der Brustgurtfahrer. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (16. Oktober 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Am Samstag den 10.11. findet die WP Eröffnungstour der Brustgurtfahrer statt.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi



Moin, Moin

Auf mehrfachen Wunsch habe ich den Termin auf Sonntag den 11.11. verlegt. dadurch können auch Leute mitfahren die sonst immer Sonnabends arbeiten müssen. Startzeiten haben sich nicht geändert. Hier noch 3 Zugverbindungen.
1. aus Richtung Halle

Halle Hbf       ab 7:22
Merseburg     ab 7:35
WSF              ab 7:53
Weimar         an 8:36
                    ab 9:07
Hemsdorf      an 9:43

2. aus Richtung Erfurt

Erfurt Hbf     ab 8:00
Weimar an    an 8:17

3. aus Richtung Leipzig

Leipzig Hbf     ab 8:26
Zeitz              ab 9:05
Wetterzeube   ab 9:13
Crossen          ab 9:18
Gera Hbf         an 9:29
                     ab 9:35
Hermsdorf      an 9:50   

Also bis dann
Kasebi

*Achtung*Ich bin ein absoluter Faschings und Carnevalsgegner. Verschont mich also mit Papnasen. Tröten, Tätä- Tätä- Tätä, und Kölsch Sonst muß ich:kotz:


----------



## Udo1 (16. Oktober 2012)

Hab schon mein Dino-Kostüm eigepackt. Und die Pappnase ist auch dabei.


----------



## _torsten_ (20. Oktober 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> 2. aus Richtung Erfurt
> 
> Erfurt Hbf     ab 8:00
> Weimar an    an 8:17


Weimar war doch eine Woche später, oder?! 

Du meintest bestimmt, diese Verbindung:
RE 3655 Regional-Express
Erfurt Hbf  ab 08:50 Gleis 8
Hermsdorf-Klosterlausnitz an 09:42 Gleis 1


----------



## Kasebi (20. Oktober 2012)

> Du meintest bestimmt, diese Verbindung:
> RE 3655 Regional-Express
> Erfurt Hbf  ab 08:50 Gleis 8
> Hermsdorf-Klosterlausnitz an 09:42 Gleis 1



Sorry! Klar doch. Da hab ich mich bei der Fahrplanauskunft der DB in der Spalte geirrt.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo allesamt
Ich habe heute mal die komplette WP Tour zwischen Hermsdorf und Crossen abgefahren. Die Strecke steht.   Zumindest bis zum Mühltal. Danach entscheiden wir operativ wo und wie es lang geht. Heute war das Wetter ja absolut optimal. Wollen mal hoffen das es zur Tour ebenfall passt. Sicher nicht so warm. Aber halbwegs trocken. Ich vertraue mal auf Ohmtoll: Wenn Udo dabei ist giebts kein schlechtes Wetter. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (23. Oktober 2012)

Moin Moin
Habs gerade bei den Berlinern gelesen. Der Winterpokal ist schon freigeschaltet. Teams können gegründet werden. Und die ersten giebts schon. Udo machst du das wieder?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (23. Oktober 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Der Winterpokal ist schon freigeschaltet. Teams können gegründet werden. Und die ersten giebts schon.


Stimmt!


----------



## Kasebi (23. Oktober 2012)

Also ich würde ja ganz gern meine Mitgliedschaft beantragen. Bloß wie? Wenn ich die Teamseite aufrufe sehe ich die Seite Da steht dann:
*Teambeschreibung*
.......

*Mitglieder*
Da steht Udo1

*Mitglied werden*




*Das interne Ranking*
Noch keine Einheiten eingetragen

Unter *Mitglied werden* ist eine große Lücke aber nichts was ich anklicken könnte um meine Mitgliedschaft zu beantragen.
Ich werde das mal noch ein/zwei Tage auf sich beruhen lassen und dann mal weiter sehen
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Bener (23. Oktober 2012)

Ist momentan kaputt.. kann gerade keiner..


----------



## Kasebi (23. Oktober 2012)

Bener schrieb:


> Ist momentan kaputt.. kann gerade keiner..



Hab mir fast so was gedacht. Ist ja auch noch ein wenig Zeit
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Bener (23. Oktober 2012)

Na, gestern gings noch, meine Gruppe ist voll! "Die da oben" schrauben und "optimieren" wohl gerade ein bissle...

Bener


----------



## Udo1 (24. Oktober 2012)

Die Anmeldung funktioniert wieder.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Oktober 2012)

So das Team BRUSTRGURTFAHRER ist jetzt vollzählig.
Teammitglieder sind:
_*Bonsaibikerin,
Reinhard1,
kasebi,
andi65,
udo1*_


----------



## _torsten_ (5. November 2012)

Moin Winterpokalgemeinde,

ich habe eben mal nach der Zugverbindung MER-WE am 18.11.2012 gesehen und bin wieder auf den RB 16310 gekommen. Laut bahn.de kommt dieser Zug um 09:36 Uhr in Weimar auf Gleis 3 an. Danach würde ich in Weimar starten.

Allerdings steht auf dieser Seite weiter unten: 


> fährt nicht täglich, 5. Nov bis 8. Dez 2012
> Hinweis: Start/Ziel mit äquivalentem Bahnhof ersetzt


Was bedeutet das? Fährt der etwa nicht?


----------



## Kasebi (5. November 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Moin Winterpokalgemeinde,
> 
> ich habe eben mal nach der Zugverbindung MER-WE am 18.11.2012 gesehen und bin wieder auf den RB 16310 gekommen. Laut bahn.de kommt dieser Zug um 09:36 Uhr in Weimar auf Gleis 3 an. Danach würde ich in Weimar starten.
> 
> ...



Der fährt schon. Aber einmal als *RE3675* und eimal als *RE3655* Mit solchen Verwirrspielchen hat die Bahn mich und andere Reisende im September in Luckenwalde versucht reinzulegen. Dort kam ständig die Durchsage der Zug Nr sowieso fällt heute aus. Auch an den Tafeln stand das. Und dann kam der Zug, nur mit ner anderen Nummer, trotzdem.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (5. November 2012)

@ BRUSTGURTFAHRER,
Stand 17:21 Uhr:
 Wir sind am ersten Tag, im Augenblick, auf Platz 1. Das wird aber sicherlich nicht lange so bleiben.


----------



## Udo1 (5. November 2012)

Respekt Respekt Da ist ja einer heute schon 14 Stunden und 9 Minuten durch den Schwarzwald gedüst, hoffentlich kann er noch sitzen. Da hatt er sicherlich einen Satz Akkus für die Beleuchtung verbraucht.


----------



## _torsten_ (5. November 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> ... Zugverbindung MER-WE am 18.11.2012 ... kommt um 09:36 Uhr in Weimar auf Gleis 3 an.





Kasebi schrieb:


> Der fährt schon.


Gut, wollt ihr mit dem fahren.  

Treffpunkt ist also am Sonntag, den 18.11.2012 um 09:30 Uhr vor dem Hauptbahnhof Weimar. Sobald der o. g. Zug engekommen ist und ihr denselbigen verlassen habt, geht´s los. 

PS1: Zeit zum Hinterrad umbauen ist nichr mehr. Bitte im Zug machen! 
PS2: Ich ernenne Udo1 zum offiziellen IBC-Winterpokal-Tourreporter. Also bitte Fotoapparat, Stenoblock und Bleistift mitbringen.


----------



## Udo1 (5. November 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Gut, wollt ihr mit dem fahren.
> 
> Treffpunkt ist also am Sonntag, den 18.11.2012 um 09:30 Uhr vor dem Hauptbahnhof Weimar. Sobald der o. g. Zug engekommen ist und ihr denselbigen verlassen habt, geht´s los.
> 
> ...


Also dann fahre ich ab:
Merseburg 08:35 Uhr Gleis 4 und bin in 
Weimar um: 09:36 Uhr Gleis 3


----------



## andi65 (5. November 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Respekt Respekt Da ist ja einer heute schon 14 Stunden und 9 Minuten durch den Schwarzwald gedüst, hoffentlich kann er noch sitzen. Da hatt er sicherlich einen Satz Akkus für die Beleuchtung verbraucht.


 
na der ist noch besser 
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/users/view/29018

hat so der WP überhaupt noch Sinn???


----------



## _torsten_ (6. November 2012)

andi65 schrieb:


> na der ist noch besser
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/users/view/29018
> 
> hat so der WP überhaupt noch Sinn???


Wenn ich mir so die Eintragungen aus den letzten Jahren ins Gedächtnis rufe und dann die Beiträge aus dem WP-Forum lese, glaube ich eher nicht an einen Sinn. 
Insbesondere ab Seite 28 wird´s - wie jedes Jahr - komisch.  Mal von der Ironie eines powderJO abgesehen. 

Ich sehe es wie die meisten einfach so, dass man seinen inneren Schweinehund überwindet und ab und an eine Tour trotz unbehaglichem Wetter fährt und eventuell für den einen oder anderen Weg das Auto stehen lässt.


----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so die Eintragungen aus den letzten Jahren ins Gedächtnis rufe und dann die Beiträge aus dem WP-Forum lese, glaube ich eher nicht an einen Sinn.
> Insbesondere ab Seite 28 wird´s - wie jedes Jahr - komisch.  Mal von der Ironie eines powderJO abgesehen.
> 
> Ich sehe es wie die meisten einfach so, dass man seinen inneren Schweinehund überwindet und ab und an eine Tour trotz unbehaglichem Wetter fährt und eventuell für den einen oder anderen Weg das Auto stehen lässt.


Genau, so sehe ich das auch. ich denke mal die Admins werden noch den einen oder anderen Eintrag löschen.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (8. November 2012)

Der Sinn vom WP?
Die ZwewwellewwerworschtBiker haben gerade die WP-Mannschafts-Auslosungs-Veranstaltung beendet. 4 Mannschaften!
Das Forum bietet die Plattform Punkte einzutragen - wir vergleichen uns untereinander.
Ach so! Bushi ist wieder am Start- dafür lohnt sich die Sache hier.


----------



## _torsten_ (9. November 2012)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Ach so! Bushi ist wieder am Start- dafür lohnt sich die Sache hier.


Zum Glück! 
Ich hätte ihn und seine Einträge schmerzlich vermisst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (10. November 2012)

Moin Moin
Ich habe mal die einschlägigen Wetterdienste im Netzt "konsultiert". So wie es aussieht haben wir vernünftiges Wetter um einen Tag verpasst. Alle sagen für Morgen östlich der Linie Jena - Hirschberg mit 80% Wahrscheinlichkeit Regen für den ganzen Tag voraus. Leider dort wo wir fahren wollen. Also wie entscheiden wir? Ich weiß es nicht. Ich werde wohl morgen früh aufstehen als ob ich fahren will. Und wenn es schüttet werde ich wohl hier noch schnell absagen. Oder hat jemand vielleicht noch eine Alternative anzubieten.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Bergarbeiter (10. November 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ....mit 80% Wahrscheinlichkeit Regen für den ganzen Tag .... Leider dort wo wir fahren wollen.



Winterpokal ist wenn man trotzdem fährt.
Vertagt die Tour bis der Wetterbericht mit 80 % Schnee vorhersagt.

Grüße aus der warmen trocknen Stube


----------



## Kasebi (10. November 2012)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Winterpokal ist wenn man trotzdem fährt.


 

Für mich kein Problem. Runter vom Bike und rein in das heiße Wannenbad. Aber durchfrohren und total durchnäßt noch mal 2,5 Stunden Zug bzw Auto fahren? Das dürfte nicht der Sinn des Winterpokales sein.
Aber wenn es Dich nach wetterbedingten Heldentaten dürstet dann komm morgen nach Hermsdorf und ich fahre auf jeden Fall. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Bergarbeiter (10. November 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Aber wenn es Dich nach wetterbedingten Heldentaten dürstet dann komm morgen nach Hermsdorf und ich fahre auf jeden Fall.


Erwischt
*

*


----------



## Kasebi (10. November 2012)

Seit einer halben Stunde regnet es. Und der Regen wird immer stärker. Und Besserung ist auf keinen Fall in Sicht. Im Gegenteil. Damit habe ich für mich entschieden *das die Tour Morgen nicht stattfindet*. Ich werde den Termin aus dem LMB nehmen. Ich hoffe auf euer Verständnis. Aber ich möchte weder für Unfälle noch für Krankheit verantwortlich sein. Hoffen wir mal das es nächste Woche bei der Tour von Torsten besseres Wetter gibt und es klappt.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (10. November 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Seit einer halben Stunde regnet es. Und der Regen wird immer stärker. Und Besserung ist auf keinen Fall in Sicht. Im Gegenteil Damit habe ich für mich entschieden *das die Tour Morgen nicht stattfindet*. Ich werde den Termin aus dem LMB nehmen. Ich hoffe auf euer Verständnis. Aber ich möchte weder für Unfälle noch für Krankheit verantwortlich sein. Hoffen wir mal das es nächste Woche bei der Tour von Torsten besseres Wetter giebt und es klappt.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (17. November 2012)

Heute  ist es richtig schön. Heute mußte ich ja auch arbeiten.  Morgen sollen/müssen wir ohne Sonne aus kommen.   Zumindest bleibt es trocken. Hoffentlich. Und lieber  guter Torsten.  Nicht allzuschwer machen die Tour. Ich bin die letzten zwei Wochen kaum zum fahren gekommen. Braucht euch demzufolge nicht Wundern wenn ich euch hinterher hechele.
Also dann 
bis Morgen
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (17. November 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Heute  ist es richtig schön. Heute mußte ich ja auch arbeiten.  Morgen sollen/müssen wir ohne Sonne aus kommen.   Zumindest bleibt es trocken. Hoffentlich. Und lieber  guter Torsten.  Nicht allzuschwer machen die Tour. Ich bin die letzten zwei Wochen kaum zum fahren gekommen. Braucht euch demzufolge nicht Wundern wenn ich euch hinterher hechele.
> Also dann
> bis Morgen
> Kasebi


Oh, kasebi dann sind wir ja schon zu zweit.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (10. Dezember 2012)

@Kasebi 
Zitat von *Kasebi*


> _Aber wenn es Dich nach wetterbedingten Heldentaten dürstet dann komm morgen nach Hermsdorf und ich fahre auf jeden Fall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_ ​_Wir waren Punktesammeln oder ...

wetterbedingteheldentatenvollbringen

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1270811


----------



## Kasebi (10. Dezember 2012)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> @Kasebi
> Zitat von *Kasebi* _ ​_Wir waren Punktesammeln oder ...
> 
> wetterbedingteheldentatenvollbringen
> ...


----------



## Udo1 (22. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
Bonsaibikerin und ich starteten heute um 09:00 Uhr zu unserer Winterpokalrunde. Es waren noch gute minus Temperaturen, als ich Bb abholte. 



Wie man ja sehen kann, hatten wir uns ordentlich eingemummelt. Das Ziel war mir bei Abfahrt noch nicht so richtig klar. Da die DomholzschÃ¤nke im Leipziger Auenwald heute Ruhetag hatte, schlug ich dann den Weg zum Reiterhof âSchlobachshofâ ein, da gibt es immer supergroÃe TortenstÃ¼cke. Aber erst ging es mal zur Saale runter. Der Saaleradweg bis zur Schkopauer EisenbahnbrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber die Saale erwies sich schon mal als Ã¤tzend. 



Die Wanderer haben ihre AbdrÃ¼cke deutlich im Schnee hinterlassen und sind immer auf der Ideallinie gegangen. Es war zum Auftakt schon einmal eine ordentliche RÃ¼ttelstrecke. Nicht immer konnte auf spurfreie Stellen ausgewichen werden. Nach der BrÃ¼cke Richtung Kollenbey konnte man dann wieder etwas entspannter fahren. Beim Abbiegen auf den Damm der Steinlache hatten wir GlÃ¼ck, keine FuÃspuren im Schnee, dafÃ¼r aber der gesamte Neuschnee des letzten Tage.



Wir kurbelten gar gewaltig, dabei wurde uns dann etwas wÃ¤rmer beim kalten Ostwind von vorn. Trotzdem wurden wir nicht schneller als 12 km/h. Die Strecke bis Burgliebenau, fÃ¼r die ich sonst immer um die 20 Minuten benÃ¶tige, schaften wir heute locker in 60 Minuten. Hinter Burgliebenau Ã¼berquerten wir die WeiÃe Elster und bogen auf den Elsterradweg ab. Auch hier wieder das gleiche Bild, FuÃspuren auf der gesamten Wegesbreite. Das bedeutete weiter mit 10- 12 km/h und pausenlos federnder Gabel. Dazu noch der Gegenwind, es machte wahrlich keinen SpaÃ. Nach 550 Metern entschloss ich mich den Elsterradweg zu verlassen und durch die Ortschaft Lochau weiter zufahren. Dort stieÃen wir dann auf die HauptstraÃe (L170), die parallel zum Elsterradweg Richtung Leipzig fÃ¼hrt. Jetzt konnten wir die Geschwindigkeit etwas erhÃ¶hen, unsrer Armmuskulatur freute sich jetzt enorm. Wir folgten der L170 Ã¼ber Oberthau bis zum Abzweig nach RÃ¼bsen. Von der L170 rollten wir nach RÃ¼bsen weiter und stieÃen hier wieder auf den Elsterradweg. 







Die FuÃspuren wurden weniger und so konnten wir ohne zu rÃ¼tteln durch den Neuschnee unsere Spuren bis zur BrÃ¼cke der BAB 9 fahren. SÃ¼dlich Wehlitz Ã¼berquerten wir dann die WeiÃe Elster und fuhren auf den Ã¤uÃeren Leipziger Ring weiter in den Auenwald. Wir stieÃen dann auf die MaÃlauer Linie und folgten dieser bis zur Baumschullinie. 



Am Ende der Baumschullinie stieÃen wir auf die B186. Dort Ã¼berquerten wir die Neue Luppe. Jetzt entschloss ich mich spontan nicht den Schlobachshof anzufahren, sondern weiter zu rollen bis Kleinliebenau und in der dortigen GaststÃ¤tte warme GetrÃ¤nke servieren zu lassen.  Gesagt getan, wir rollten in Kleinliebenau ein, eine frische FuÃspur ging schon mal zur EingangstÃ¼r. Bevor ich die RÃ¤der anschloss, betÃ¤tigte ich probehalber den TÃ¼rdrÃ¼cker der EingangstÃ¼r. Aber die TÃ¼r lieÃ sich leider nicht Ã¶ffnen. Nun gut auf der Strecke lag noch eine gastronomische Einrichtung in KÃ¶tschlitz, war ja auch nicht mehr weit. Wir kamen an, Ãffnungszeiten tÃ¤glich auÃer Montag, und da wir ja heute den Dienstag haben, musste ja offen sein. Auch standen schon einige Fahrzeuge vor der TÃ¼r. Also Schloss raus RÃ¤der gesichert und hin zur TÃ¼r, leider wieder eine herbe EnttÃ¤uschung erst ab 17:00 Uhr geÃ¶ffnet. Da es bis GÃ¼ntersdorf ja nur noch rund 500 Meter waren, fuhren wir schnell zu Stadler, zwecks in Augenscheinnahme der dortigen RÃ¤umlichkeiten und der im Eingangsbereich stehenden E-Bikes. Danach wieder retour nach KÃ¶tschlitz, wo wir auf einen Wirtschaftsweg bis zum Ortseingang von DÃ¶lkau weiter fuhren. Hier stieÃen wir auf die SalzstraÃe und folgten den Verlauf Ã¼ber Zweimen, den RaÃnitzer See 



und Wallendorfer See bis LÃ¶pitz. Wir kamen wieder ordentlich ins Schwitzen auf dieser Strecke bei der SchneehÃ¶he. Von LÃ¶pitz dann am Lauf des Baches âDer Bachâ weiter bis zum westlichen Ortseingang von LÃ¶ssen. Jetzt gab es wieder leichte Entspannung fÃ¼r unsere Armmuskulatur. Auf einen asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg rollten wir dann in das winterliche Meuschau ein und stieÃen unweit auf die BrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber den Mittelkanal.





_(Blick von der BrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber den Mittelkanal auf die Saale FluÃabwÃ¤rts)_
 Parallel zum Schleusenkanal rollten wir in Merseburg ein 

und machten sodann einen Abstecher zum Kaffee Rahaus, zwecks AuffÃ¼llen des Kalorienhaushaltes. 

Aber zuvor noch einen Blick auf das winterliche Merseburger Schloss.
Das Aufstehen war echt belastend, ich wÃ¤re am liebsten bis zum Feierabend sitzen geblieben, aber wir mussten ja noch die letzten Meter an der Saale entlang bis nach Hause zurÃ¼cklegen. Nach 52 km und 19 Punkten hatten wir den Ausgangspunkt unserer heutigen WP-Tour erreicht. 
War eine schÃ¶ne anstrengende Runde mit einem sehr hohen Kalorienverbrauch, bei einer Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit von 11,1 km/h, mehr war heute leider nicht machbar. Hat aber trotzdem SpaÃ gemacht. 
Morgen ist Start um 09:30 Uhr Richtung Freyburg. Mal sehen, wie hier die WegeverhÃ¤ltnisse sind.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=akopweycvplnplsa


----------



## Bergarbeiter (10. März 2013)

Am kommenden Sonntag können in der Dübener Heide Punkte gesammelt werden und das sogar doppelt: Winterpokalpunkte und "Punkte" beim MTBO (Orientierungsfahren).
Start wird in Gröben sein.
http://www.velo-ev.de/index.php?page=150


----------



## Gamasche (14. März 2013)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Am kommenden Sonntag können in der Dübener Heide Punkte gesammelt werden und das sogar doppelt: Winterpokalpunkte und "Punkte" beim MTBO (Orientierungsfahren).
> Start wird in Gröben sein.
> http://www.velo-ev.de/index.php?page=150




 Wegen Schittwetter verschoben!


----------



## Udo1 (2. April 2013)

Hallo,
der Winterpokal ist zu Ende, die BRUSTGURTFAHRER haben mit Stand 02.11. insgesamt 3832 Punkte erreicht und damit den Platz 34 in der Teamwertung erkämpft.


 
_(udo1 Pl 1;  Reinhard1 Pl 2; Andi65 Pl 4; Bonsaibikerin Pl 3; kasebi Pl 5 in der internen Teamwertung)_
Allen eine unfallfreie Bikesaison. Bis zum Herbst wenn es wieder heißt die
WP-Saison 2013/14 ist eröffnet


----------



## _torsten_ (2. April 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ... Stand 02.11. insgesamt 3832 Punkte erreicht und damit den Platz 34 in der Teamwertung erkämpft...


Mit dem Stand hast du dich sicherlich vertan, oder?!
Trotzdem herzlichen Glückwunsch allen Teilnehmern!

Die Ameisenstarken Tourenplaner haben bis heute Einträge mit insgesamt 1.864 Punkten und damit momentan den 195. Platz des Teamrankings erkämpft.


----------



## ohmtroll (2. April 2013)

Also der 14.04. als Ende war doch ein Aprilscherz.
Rikman hatte wohl doch Schiss, daß der Winter bis zum Juni dauert und der Winterpokal zwischendurch weitere drei mal verlängert werden muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (3. April 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Also der 14.04. als Ende war doch ein Aprilscherz.
> Rikman hatte wohl doch Schiss, daß der Winter bis zum Juni dauert und der Winterpokal zwischendurch weitere drei mal verlängert werden muss.


Ja ich dachte auch bis 14.04., stand so zumindest mal drin und dass weit vor dem 01.04.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (8. April 2013)

Auch das Mansfelder Land hat den Winter... pokal 2012/-13 nun beendet.
Am Wochenende war unsere Auswertungs-/Preisverleihungsveranstaltung.
In der Gesamtwertung  waren unsere 4 Mannschaften wieder unter ferner liefen habe sich aber gegenseitig zu Höchstleistungen angestachelt.
Der Sieger unserer internen Wertung errreichte gerade 452 Punkte.
Aber das hat für den "Winterpokal" gereicht. Und auch der Letzte mit 50 Punkten konnte noch was mit nehmen und ist bis zum nächsten Jahr Träger der roten Laterne.






Also dann Freunde:
Auf gehts in die neue Saison!


----------



## Udo1 (11. Oktober 2013)

*Hallo,*
der Winterpokal 2013-2014 geht in ein paar Tagen los. Das Team *BRUSTGURTFAHRER* hat sich in dieser Saison neu aufstellen müssen.
Andi65 und kasebi müssen in dieser Saison leider pausieren.
Hier das Team für die neue WP-Saison,
es kann losgehen,



​


----------



## Udo1 (3. November 2013)

Nur noch wenige Stunden, dann geht es wieder los. Bin schon gespannt wer um 06:00 Uhr die ersten 24 Punkte, oder auch mehr eingetragen hat.


----------



## Kasebi (4. November 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nur noch wenige Stunden, dann geht es wieder los. Bin schon gespannt wer um 06:00 Uhr die ersten 24 Punkte, oder auch mehr eingetragen hat.



Naja 24 WP Punkte sinds noch nicht. Aber der erste Spitzenreiter hat ne Zeitmaschine. Immerhin hat der Heute schon 5 Stunden Radfahren hinter sich.  Man beachte bitte um vieviel Uhr ich hier schreibe.  Muß gleich zur Arbeit. Deswegen bin ich schon auf.
Sperren oder zumindest Punkte löschen. Was anderes kanns hier nicht geben.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (4. November 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Naja 24 WP Punkte sinds noch nicht. Aber der erste Spitzenreiter hat ne Zeitmaschine. Immerhin hat der Heute schon 5 Stunden Radfahren hinter sich.  Man beachte bitte um vieviel Uhr ich hier schreibe.  Muß gleich zur Arbeit. Deswegen bin ich schon auf.
> Sperren oder zumindest Punkte löschen. Was anderes kanns hier nicht geben.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Ja kasebi, es gibt immer noch den einen oder anderen, der noch nicht so richtig begriffen hat was es eigentlich mit dem WP so auf sich hat.
Ich werde mich dann auch mal so auf 4 Punkte auf dem Wefg machen.


----------



## _torsten_ (4. November 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Naja 24 WP Punkte sinds noch nicht. Aber der erste Spitzenreiter hat ne Zeitmaschine. Immerhin hat der Heute schon 5 Stunden Radfahren hinter sich.  Man beachte bitte um vieviel Uhr ich hier schreibe.  Muß gleich zur Arbeit. Deswegen bin ich schon auf.
> Sperren oder zumindest Punkte löschen. Was anderes kanns hier nicht geben.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Hmmm ... du hast um 04:19 Uhr geschrieben. Der besagte Radler ist gestern um 23:00 Uhr los gefahren. War um 04:00 Uhr mit seinen 5 Stunden fertig und brauchte 15 Minuten zum Eintragen in die Datenbank. Was ist daran so ungewöhnlich? Er gehört so zusagen zu den Night Ridern. 
  

Alles wird gut! Wie jedes Jahr! 
Ansonsten hat Udo Recht!


----------



## Udo1 (4. November 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Hmmm ... du hast um 04:19 Uhr geschrieben. Der besagte Radler ist gestern um 23:00 Uhr los gefahren. War um 04:00 Uhr mit seinen 5 Stunden fertig und brauchte 15 Minuten zum Eintragen in die Datenbank. Was ist daran so ungewöhnlich? Er gehört so zusagen zu den Night Ridern.
> 
> 
> Alles wird gut! Wie jedes Jahr!
> Ansonsten hat Udo Recht!


Nein so war es nicht, wie ich heute morgen im WP-Forum gelesen hatte, hatte er schon um 0:25 Uhr seine 5 Stunden abgespult. Und jetzt ist er verschwunden,schade.


----------



## _torsten_ (4. November 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ... hatte er schon um 0:25 Uhr seine 5 Stunden abgespult ...


Ach, na dann! 
Küren wir ihn zum Sieger und erklären den WP für beendet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (4. November 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Hmmm ... du hast um 04:19 Uhr geschrieben. Der besagte Radler ist gestern um 23:00 Uhr los gefahren. War um 04:00 Uhr mit seinen 5 Stunden fertig und brauchte 15 Minuten zum Eintragen in die Datenbank.



Laut WP Thread hatte der aber die Zeit bereits nach 25 min rein also um 0:25 h. Was ich dort so lustig finde sind die Interpretationsversuche und Rechtfertigungen. Genau so wie das werten bestimmter Sportarten. Dabei sind die Regeln so simpel und einfach das es darüber eigentlich keiner Diskusion bedarf. Aber was soll's. Es geht hier um nichts. Außer einen Anreiz schaffen den eigenen inneren Schweinehund zu besiegen. Und wer betrügen will soll es tun. Er betrügt sich eh nur selber. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi

Mist habe die vorhergehenden Posts von Udo und Torsten nur überflogen und das nicht richtig. Sonst hätte ich anders formuliert. es ändert sich jedoch nicht anmeiner Meinung


----------



## Udo1 (4. November 2013)

Hallo,
die heutige WP-Auftakttour hatte es in sich gehabt. Ich nahm mir meine Hausrunde Geiseltalsee vor. Das bedeutete bis zum Weinberg auf der Heerstraße bei Wind schon fast in Orkanstärke von der Seite. Ich fuhr schon am linken Rand der Heerstraße und bekam ab und an einen Schlenker, der mich zur Mitte der Straße drückte. Das Bike hatte teilweise eine schöne Schräglage zum Wind gehabt. Erst am Fuße der Klobikauer Halde Nordseite 





wurde es etwas angenehmer zum Fahren. Dann hoch zum Weinberg, die kleine Kapelle am Weinberg ist fast fertig, die Fenster sind schon eingesetzt. 










Man ist bei den letzten Feinarbeiten. 





_(Blick vom NO-Ufer in Richtung Hafen Braunsbedra)_
Mit ein wenig Kantenwind von Südwest ging es dann zurück zum, Ausgangspunkt, mit einer kleinen Runde um Merseburg waren es dann 12 WP-Punkte geworden.


----------



## Udo1 (4. November 2013)

Team Brustgurtfahrer befindet sich momentan, wahrscheinlich nur kurzzeitig, auf Platz 7.


----------



## tomarrow (5. November 2013)

wie istn das, kann man irgendwo noch einsteigen ?
die infos zum thema sind ja schon unübersichtlich viel -.-

fahre täglich 40 km zur arbeit - bringt das überhaupt etwas ?


----------



## Udo1 (5. November 2013)

tomarrow schrieb:


> wie istn das, kann man irgendwo noch einsteigen ?
> die infos zum thema sind ja schon unübersichtlich viel -.-
> 
> fahre täglich 40 km zur arbeit - bringt das überhaupt etwas ?


Klar bringt das was. 15 Minuten strampeln 1 WP-Punkt.


----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2013)

So, es regnet nicht der Wind ist stark genug zum entgegenstämmen, da werde ich mich jetzt mal auf eine 12 oder 16 Punktetour machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomarrow (6. November 2013)

WHAT ? verrückt- die Zeit hätt ich auch gern.

edit: die Kondition auch


----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2013)

tomarrow schrieb:


> WHAT ? verrückt- die Zeit hätt ich auch gern.
> 
> edit: die Kondition auch


Jo Zeit habe ich, wirst du auch noch haben in ein paar Jahren. Bin von meiner Tour zurück, war heute heftig, teilweise 7,5 km/h.


----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2013)

Wenn es morgen wieder nicht regenen sollte, dann geht es mit Rückenwind von Merseburg nach Bitterfeld, vorbei am Werbeliner See und Delitzsch.
Wind morgen aus SW bei 22,3 km/h
Zurück ohne Wind mit Hopperticket bis Merseburg.
Start wäre um 09:03 Uhr am Parkplatz B91 Netto Gerichtsrain.


----------



## tomarrow (6. November 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Wenn es morgen wieder nicht regenen sollte, dann geht es mit Rückenwind von Merseburg nach Bitterfeld, vorbei am Werbeliner See und Delitzsch.
> Wind morgen aus SW bei 22,3 km/h
> Zurück ohne Wind mit Hopperticket bis Merseburg.
> Start wäre um 09:03 Uhr am Parkplatz B91 Netto Gerichtsrain.



Ich hab mir heute lt. Wetterapp auch Rückenwind für nahezu die komplette Strecke Calbe /Magdeburg ausgemalt. 

tatsächlich hat sich nur wieder einmal meine These bestätigt.
WInd is immer kacke, weil der nie kommt, wie du ihn brauchst.

ähnliche Geschwindigkeiten hatt ich heut auch drauf - 2h für 35 km 

gut für die Wertung, schlecht fürs endomondoprofil / Ego ;D


----------



## Udo1 (7. November 2013)

So bin gerade von meiner Rückenwindtour zurück. Es ging von Merseburg nach Bitterfeld, dann nach Halle (Zug) und ab Halle wieder getreten. Hat 16 Punkte gebracht und war super , man konnte wieder einmal nach langer Zeit auf über 30 km/h kommen.


----------



## Udo1 (7. November 2013)

tomarrow schrieb:


> wie istn das, kann man irgendwo noch einsteigen ?
> die infos zum thema sind ja schon unübersichtlich viel -.-
> 
> fahre täglich 40 km zur arbeit - bringt das überhaupt etwas ?


Kannst versuchen beim Team BRUSTGURTFAHRER noch einzusteigen. Der 5 Mann hat sich wohl aus dem Forum abgemeldet. Ist also noch ein Platz frei.


----------



## tomarrow (7. November 2013)

jau, bin ich dabei ! mach ich gleich nach meiner Runde.
Ziel für heute, weils gestern geklappt hat: Seite 1 - unter den top 100 !


----------



## Udo1 (7. November 2013)

tomarrow schrieb:


> jau, bin ich dabei ! mach ich gleich nach meiner Runde.
> Ziel für heute, weils gestern geklappt hat: Seite 1 - unter den top 100 !


Dann versuch dich anzumelden, vielleicht klappt es noch


----------



## tomarrow (7. November 2013)

Antrag ist gestelt. hoffe ich konnte mit meiner 70 km Runde nochmal ein wenig Punkten ;=)

wie istn das eigentlich ? werden die Sessions unter 15 min irgendwann addiert und ergeben dann einen Punkt, oder kann ich die gleich ganz rauslassen ?


----------



## _torsten_ (8. November 2013)

tomarrow schrieb:


> werden die Sessions unter 15 min irgendwann addiert und ergeben dann einen Punkt, oder kann ich die gleich ganz rauslassen ?


Da diese Einheiten nicht berücksichtigte werden, solltest du so lange weiter fahren, bist du 15 Minuten erreicht hast -> also einmal um den Block.

Es soll sogar Leute geben, die fahren bei kleineren Pausen (*) Kreise. So zählt der Radcomputer weiter und die Winterpokalzeit steigt. 


(*) Zum Beispiel wenn jemand vor einer WP-Tour das Hinterrad samt Kassette, Bremsscheibe und der Bereifung wechselt. Und das vor Ort! ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (8. November 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Da diese Einheiten nicht berücksichtigte werden, solltest du so lange weiter fahren, bist du 15 Minuten erreicht hast -> also einmal um den Block.
> 
> Es soll sogar Leute geben, die fahren bei kleineren Pausen (*) Kreise. So zählt der Radcomputer weiter und die Winterpokalzeit steigt.
> 
> ...


Ja die gibt es die in Pausen Kreise fahren


----------



## Udo1 (8. November 2013)

Hallo,
die BRUSTGURTFAHRER sind wieder vollzählig. Es hört gerade auf zu regnen. Kann aber leider heute nicht viel Punkte Einfahren, max 6 Punkte werden wohl zusammenkommen.


----------



## tomarrow (9. November 2013)

yesssssssss  bei meinen 70 km gestern hab ich auch 2 kreise am herrenkrugparkplatz und dann nochmal 3 vor der haustür gezogen, um die 3h wirklich voll zu bekommen xD 

bei 70 km find ich das aber vertretbar - und nich gecheatet. immerhin wars kalt und dunkel. winterpokalwetter ;>D

edit:
heut früh um 4 war ich auf platz 49 - ich glaub zwar nicht dass ich das halten kann, weil die cracks am WE sicher derbe angreifen und nicht fr und samstag feiern gehen - aber die ersten 100 peil ich einfach mal ganz dreist an


----------



## Kasebi (9. November 2013)

tomarrow schrieb:


> yesssssssss  ...aber die ersten 100 peil ich einfach mal ganz dreist an



Warum dreist? Wenn du Zeit und Power genug hast ist das doch ganz Ok. Bloß ehrlich bleiben. Das muß Dir als Brustgurtfahrer wichtig sein. Und mit Dir werden sie es wohl mal unter die ersten 20 schaffen. 

Ich mach mich langsam fertig zur WP Eröffnungstour der Brustgurtfahrer. Mit Gelände wird wohl sehr schlammig und damit schwierig werden. Dafür hab ich aber auch (muß leider sein) ein paar Asphaltalternativen parat.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (9. November 2013)

Hallo,
60% der BRUSTGURTFAHRER sind von der Mannschaftseröffnungstour, geführt durch den Ehrenbrustgurtfahrer kasebi zurück. Superr Tour, tolles Wetter viele HM und auch ein wenig Schlamm. 16 Punkte für das Team von mir, dazu noch mal jeweils 16 Punkte von leffith und Bonsaibikerin.
Tourbericht folgt später, muss erst einmal ein Bier trinken.


----------



## Kasebi (9. November 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...geführt durch den Ehrenbrustgurtfahrer kasebi


 Nase hoch reck und gleich abheb  


> Super Tour, tolles Wetter viele HM und auch ein wenig Schlamm.


 Die Schönwettergarantie *UDO 1* war ja dabei.  Da konnte nichts schiefgehen. Leider hat das "bisschen" Schlamm zu Verzögerungen und Unwägbarkeiten geführt. Und so mußten die Trails im Mühltal auf Grund der fortgeschrittenen Zeit ausgelassen werden. Es war trotzdem eine schöne Tour.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (10. November 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Nase hoch reck und gleich abheb    Die Schönwettergarantie *UDO 1* war ja dabei.  Da konnte nichts schiefgehen. Leider hat das "bisschen" Schlamm zu Verzögerungen und Unwägbarkeiten geführt. Und so mußten die Trails im Mühltal auf Grund der fortgeschrittenen Zeit ausgelassen werden. Es war trotzdem eine schöne Tour.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Klar doch kasebi, wenn ich dabei bin gibt es immer schönes Bikerwetter.
Stand heute 08:48 Uhr 221 Punkte und Platz 5 in der Teamwertung.


----------



## tomarrow (10. November 2013)

ich mach gleich nochmal los und versuch ein wenig zu reißen


----------



## Udo1 (11. November 2013)

Hallo,
habe heute noch einen Begleiter für meine Hausrunde gefunden. Harti vom Merseburger Radverein begleitete mich zum und um den Geiseltalsee.
Das brachte dann 14 WP-Punkte für das Team BRUSTGURTFAHRER ein.
Morgen vielleicht nochmal 14 Punkte, es geht wahrscheinlich durch den Auenwald von Luppe und Weißer Elster nach Leipzig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (12. November 2013)

Hallo,
mache mich jetzt auf Tour Richtung Leipzig. Wind kommt ja aus dem Süden. Also heute mal nur Seitenwind.


----------



## tomarrow (12. November 2013)

ui ui ui, das sind ja harte brocken !

ich bin am sonntag leider doch nicht mehr zu meiner Runde gekommen - einfach eingeschlafen xD

werd das in der woche nachholen 
heute inkl arbeitsweg 3,5 h unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Udo1 (12. November 2013)

tomarrow schrieb:


> ui ui ui, das sind ja harte brocken !
> 
> ich bin am sonntag leider doch nicht mehr zu meiner Runde gekommen - einfach eingeschlafen xD
> 
> ...


Super


----------



## tomarrow (12. November 2013)

platz  - ganz solide !
ich schiel aber so ein klein wenig auf das treppchen ^.^
machbar ?

sind eig. noch andere teams aus S-Ah am start, oder sind wir die einzigen ?


----------



## Udo1 (13. November 2013)

tomarrow schrieb:


> platz  - ganz solide !
> ich schiel aber so ein klein wenig auf das treppchen ^.^
> machbar ?
> 
> sind eig. noch andere teams aus S-Ah am start, oder sind wir die einzigen ?


Kann ich so nicht sagen, muss mal die Teams prüfen, aber ich glaube aus Sangehausen sind auch welche dabei.
So werde mich jetzt auf eine 14 oder 16 Punktetour machen. Habe einen Mitfahrer vom Merseburger Radverein, den Erich, der mich heute begleiten wird. Werde es schwer haben haben an den im 8. Lebensjahrzehnt stehenden immer dran zu bleiben. Aber erst muss ich schnell noch den Schlauch im Vorderrad wchseln, war eben keine Luft mehr drauf.


----------



## Udo1 (13. November 2013)

So, heute waren es 18 WP-Punkte für das Team. 
War eine nette Runde mit Erich vom Merseburger Radverein, bei ein wenig Gegenwind bis Querfurt, dafür zurück mit Rückenwind und Schlauchwechsel bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (13. November 2013)

tomarrow schrieb:


> sind eig. noch andere teams aus S-Ah am start, oder sind wir die einzigen ?


So auf die Schnelle fallen mir da die Zwewwellewwerworschtbiker ein:
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/622
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/628


----------



## Udo1 (17. November 2013)

Hallo,
war heute ein wenig im Harz, aber auf Schusters Rappenunterwegs. Habe die Stempelstellen 63 bis 66 einen Besuch abgestattet. Trotz fehlender Sonne war es ein schöner Tag auf beiden Höhen des Bodetals bei Altenbrack und Treseburg.
Bin dafür aber in der Einzelwertung auf Platz 18 zurück gefallen. Da muss ich mich ab morgen wieder sputen, um wenigstens einige Plätze gut zu machen.


----------



## Udo1 (18. November 2013)

Hallo,
habe heute eine schnelle Hausrunde gemacht. Aber ca. 10 km vor der heimatlichen Dusche entwich die Luft langsam aus derm Hinterradschlauch. Zum Schlauchwechseln hatte ich überhaupt keine Zeit, da ich Zeitdruck wegen eines Termins hatte. Also schnell nach gepumpt. Das wiederholte ich dann noch drei mal, kam aber noch pünktlich an.
Es war ein Dorn, der sich durch den Mantel und dem Pannenband in den Schlauch gebohrt hatte.


----------



## tomarrow (20. November 2013)

was fährst du denn für reifen udo ?

ich bin gerade sehr schlampig mit dem eintragen - und auch mit dem fahren -.-
Wochenende wurde leider nix - donnerstag schon zu hart gefeiert.
Durch meine Spätschicht kann ich nun auch nicht die 50km/Tag an Arbeitsweg hinlegen - in der Nacht ist mir das einfach n bisschen zu heiß auf der Landstraße :/

Das Wochenende kommt !
Ich denke, meine große Aufholjagd wird eh erst starten, sobald es draußen richtig richtig eklig wird ^.^ da kenn ich nix !


----------



## Udo1 (20. November 2013)

tomarrow schrieb:


> was fährst du denn für reifen udo ?
> 
> ........


Es sind Maxxis Crossmark 29er 2.1 fold


----------



## Bergarbeiter (22. November 2013)

Alle ZwewwellewwerworschtBikerTeams:
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/622
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/624
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/628
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/648


----------



## ohmtroll (26. November 2013)

@Bergarbeiter: 8 Punkte? Gibt es einen schönen Pokal für die rote Laterne?


----------



## Udo1 (26. November 2013)

Hallo,
heute habe ich den schönsten Tag in dieser Woche genutzt für eine 23 Punkte-Tour.
Es ging um 09:00 Uhr los, die Wirtschaftswege waren noch gefroren, aber gegen 10:00 Uhr hatte die Sonne die Oberfläche schon teilweise ordentlich angetaut. Es wurde schlammig.





Die Autobahn wurde nördlich Dehlitz a.B. überquert. Dann weiter nach Steuden und Esperstedt. In Dornstedt ging es an der Kirche vorbei zu einem Feldweg der mich zur L164 an der Südseite der Halde Stedten führte.




Der Weg war schon ordentlich angetaut, aber er hatte zum Glück eine Grasnabe.




Auf der L164 dann weiter bis Esperstedt. Hier traf ich dann auf den Himmelsscheibenweg, den ich durch das Weidatal bis Querfurt folgte. In Querfurt dann in den Bioladen, Honig kaufen und zurück dann auf den Drei-Städteweg bis Merseburg. Das war es dann für mich in dieser Woche mit dem WP. Ab Morgen ist Leipzig Weihnachtsmarkt angesagt und dann ist endlich wieder Enkelwochenende, also kein Radfahren angesagt. Ab kommenden Montag geht es dann wieder richtig los im Kampf um Punkte im WP.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (26. November 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> @_Bergarbeiter_: 8 Punkte? Gibt es einen schönen Pokal für die rote Laterne?


Natürlich... nicht!
WinterPokale gibts nur für Sieger.
Der Letzte kriegt eine rote Laterne.


----------



## tomarrow (26. November 2013)

25 Punkte, Udo - HUT AB !

bombige Leistung, vor allem bei dem jetzt doch eher knackigem wetter !!

ich geb jetzt auch wieder Gas ^.^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (13. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
fürd die heutige 21 Punkte-Tour habe ich noch einen Mitfahrer gefunden. War auch gut so, bei dem heftigen Gegenwind konnten wir uns so ein wenig abwechseln. Harti von dem Merseburger Radverein, war heute mein Begleiter auf der Tour Merseburg-Querfurt-Merseburg mit Umwegen.
Dafür hatten wir auf dem Rückweg aber Rückenwind gehabt. War eine schöne Tour bei Sonne satt.


----------



## tomarrow (13. Dezember 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> fürd die heutige 21 Punkte-Tour habe ich noch einen Mitfahrer gefunden. War auch gut so, bei dem heftigen Gegenwind konnten wir uns so ein wenig abwechseln. Harti von dem Merseburger Radverein, war heute mein Begleiter auf der Tour Merseburg-Querfurt-Merseburg mit Umwegen.
> Dafür hatten wir auf dem Rückweg aber Rückenwind gehabt. War eine schöne Tour bei Sonne satt.



war dolle windig bei euch, ja ?
wir hatten heut absolutes Kaiserwetter - ich aber leider spätschicht -.-


----------



## Udo1 (14. Dezember 2013)

tomarrow schrieb:


> war dolle windig bei euch, ja ?
> wir hatten heut absolutes Kaiserwetter - ich aber leider spätschicht -.-


Ja, auf der Querfurter Platte war schon ordentlicher Westwind, ansonsten auch hier Kaiserwetter, wie jetzt im Augenblick auch.


----------



## Udo1 (2. April 2014)

Hallo,
die Winterpokalsaison 2013/14 ist beendet und das Team BRUSTGURTFAHRER aus dem südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt, mit Verstärkung aus der Mitte unseres Bundeslandes, hat sich wacker geschlagen.
In der Platzierung lagen wir mit 3640 Punkten und 1028:49 Stunden auf *Platz 46* von 661 teilnehmenden Mannschaften, eine gute Leistung.
Mein Dank gilt den Teammitgliedern, die unermüdlich im Winterhalbjahr für diesen Erfolg pedalliert haben.
Allen eine gute Bikersaison 2014 bis zum WP 2014/15.


----------



## Kasebi (26. September 2014)

Langsam kommt wieder Bewegung in die Sache
siehe Post 422, 423
Wer von den Brustgurtfahrer und Sympathisanten kommt mit? Termin und Strecke sind nur ein Vorschlag
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (26. September 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Langsam kommt wieder Bewegung in die Sache
> siehe Post 422, 423
> Wer von den Brustgurtfahrer und Sympathisanten kommt mit? Termin und Strecke sind nur ein Vorschlag
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Hallo Kasebi, bin dabei es geht aber bei mir nicht am Wochenende 01. und 02.11.
(Enkelwochenende)


----------



## Udo1 (15. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
Ab 3. November können Einheiten eingetragen werden und ab morgen geht's los mit Teamzusammenstellungen.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
der *Admin rik* teilt mit, dass es noch nicht so geklappt hat, er muss noch ein bisschen basteln.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
es ist soweit, habe eben das Team BRUSTGURTFAHRER für die Saison 2014/15 aktiviert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (17. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
das Team wächst langsam auf.
Mit dabei bis jetzt:
udo1
leffith
Reinhard1
zwei werden noch gebraucht.
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/17


----------



## Bikermario (17. Oktober 2014)

Auf ein paar schöne Touren!


----------



## Udo1 (19. Oktober 2014)

So das Team BRUSTGURTFAHRER ist voll.
Es sind dabei:
Bonsaibikerin
udo1
leffith
Reinhard1
Bikermario


----------



## _torsten_ (21. Oktober 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> [...]
> Termin: Sonnabend 1. November
> [...]


Hallo Kasebi,
ich bin an diesem Tag aus zwei Gründen raus:
erstens, der Winterpokal beginnt erst am 03. November und zweitens habe ich dir ja neulich in Gera gesagt.


----------



## _torsten_ (21. Oktober 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> So das Team BRUSTGURTFAHRER ist voll.
> [...]


Na, ihr fangt ja früh an!


----------



## Udo1 (21. Oktober 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Na, ihr fangt ja früh an!


Na klar, wir sammeln ja schon Punkte um sie dann am 03. um 00:00 Uhr sofort eintragen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (26. Oktober 2014)

@ BRUSTGURTFAHRER und Freunde,

ich schlage den *19.11. um 19:00 Uhr* für das erste WP-Pizza verspeisen mit Gedankenaustausch für die Saison 2014-15 vor.
Treffpunkt wie immer, Großkayna Werkstraße 1.


----------



## Udo1 (30. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
WP-Eröffnungstour der BRUSTGURTFAHRER am 09.11.
Eisleben-Schloss Mansfeld-Gorenzen- Blankenheim
Start: Bahnhof Schkopau mit Hopperticket nach Eisleben
Abfahrt: 08:26 Uhr
Abfahrt Halle: 08:44 Uhr Gleis 3
Ankunft Eisleben: 09:35 Uhr
Start um 09:40 Uhr
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=15063
_Wetter: Sonne pur und 11°C_


----------



## Udo1 (4. November 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> WP-Eröffnungstour der BRUSTGURTFAHRER am 09.11.
> Eisleben-Schloss Mansfeld-Gorenzen- Blankenheim
> Start: Bahnhof Schkopau mit Hopperticket nach Eisleben
> ...


Achtung Planänderung, weil: *Zitat Reuters "Die Lokführergewerkschaft GDL kündigte an, von Donnerstag (02.00 Uhr) bis Montag (04.00 Uhr) den Personenverkehr zu bestreiken."* Somit Treffpunkt 09:00 Uhr vor dem Bahnhof Schkopau!!
Wir werden einen schönen Rundkurs fahren.


----------



## Udo1 (9. November 2014)

Die WP Eröffnungstour wurde bei super Wetter durchgeführt. Bericht zur Tour hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/merseburg-und-umgebung.289273/page-132#post-12455585


----------



## Udo1 (23. Oktober 2015)

So, das Team der BRUSTGURTFAHRER steht bereit für den kommenden WP 2015/16.
Und Kasebi hat schon mal zur WP-Eröffnungstour eingeladen.


----------



## Kasebi (8. November 2015)

So das war sie die Winterpokal-Eröffnungstour der Brustgurtfahrer und Freunde. Und gleichzeitig, wie Ohmtroll formulierte, die Kasebi-Wiederauferstehungstour. Schön war sie. Das Wetter war ideal. Alle Mitfahrer einfach nur Top. Und auch wenn es dieses mal eine zu mehr als 80% Asphaltstrecke war und Höhenmeter eigentlich nicht vorhanden waren. Sie war schön. Ich weiß ich wiederhole mich . Einen genauen Bericht wird sicherlich Udo, in gewohnt guter Manier, schreiben. Stimmt's Udo?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (8. November 2015)

Stimmt Axel, aber nicht mehr heute, dafür aber morgen.
War eine tolle WP- mäßige Runde.


----------



## _torsten_ (8. November 2015)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ... Winterpokal-Eröffnungstour der Brustgurtfahrer und Freunde. ...


Ja ja ...

Sonne genießen ...




chillen ... 




fachsimpeln ...




und auf Abwegen.






Es hat wieder Spaß gemacht mit euch! Schau´n wir mal, was es zur Abschlusstour geben wird.


----------



## Kasebi (8. November 2015)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ja ja ...
> 
> 
> 
> Es hat wieder Spaß gemacht mit euch! Schau´n wir mal, was es zur Abschlusstour geben wird.



Ich hab da schon eine Idee. Im Geiste ist die Tour kommplett fertig. Sie bietet Vielfahrer Udo zwar nichts neues aber für euch sind richtige Leckerbissen dabei. Aber erst mal sammeln wir fleißig Punkte für den WP. Hab übrigens in der Einzelwertung mit einem Ruck über 1000 Plätze gut gemacht
Also bis dann
Axel


----------



## ohmtroll (9. November 2015)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> und auf Abwegen.



Die vorbeifahrenden Radler haben sich wohl verwundert gefragt, was man zwischen diesen Steinen wohl suchen kann.
Diesmal war nicht der Frank, sondern der Udo Schuld!







Meine Fotorolle habe ich der Datenkraken in den Rachen geworfen, da kann man vor Udos Breicht schon mal durchblättern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (9. November 2015)

Hallo,
ja gestern war es endlich soweit, es fand die Winterpokaleröffnungstour der BRUSTGURTFAHRER mit Freunden statt. Als Tourguide fungierte das Ehren BRUSTGURTFAHRERTEAMMITGLIED (welch ein langes Wort) kasebi. Das bedeutete für mich heute nicht immer als erster zu fahren, hat auch was.
Der Treffpunkt wurde vom Guide am Bahnhof Markkleeberg festgelegt und die Startzeit 10:00 Uhr.
Das bedeutete für uns am Abend vorher etwas früher ins Bett zu gehen, da wir ja am Sonntag etwas früher, als für ein Wochenende eigentlich üblich, aufstehen mussten.
Leffith holte mich dann um 07:30 Uhr ab. 




Die Temperatur hatte schon die 14°C erreicht, so machten wir uns auf dem Weg zum Bahnhof Großkorbetha. Wir gingen die Strecke gemütlich an, es ist ja Winterpokal. Die Sonne stieg langsam am Horizont auf und warf unsere Schatten an die Werksmauer der Leunaraffinerie, 




man könnte denken, dass es schon das Frühjahr ist. Kurz vor Abfahrt des Zuges nach Leipzig erreichten wir entspannt den Bahnhof. Der Zug kam pünktlich an, Bonsaibikerin und Andi65 waren schon im Zug und wir stiegen dazu. Zu viert mit Länderticket fuhren wir zum Leipziger Hauptbahnhof. 




Vom Bahnsteig 6 bewegten wir uns zum Bahnhof tief und warteten auf die S5X, die uns zum Bahnhof Markkleeberg bringen sollte. Wir hatten noch einige Minuten Zeit und konnten noch einen Kaffee aus diesen umweltunfreundlichen Bechern genießen, hier noch der Dank von Leffith und mir an den edlen Sponsoren BB und Andi65. Der Zug kam mit etwas Verspätung und brachte uns sechs Stationen weiter zum Treffpunkt.
Schnell die Treppen vom Bahnsteig runter und dann erblickten wir als erstes den Guide für die heutige Tour kasebi 




aber gleich darauf die weiteren heutigen Mitfahrer, Ohmtroll und _torsten_ mit Begleitung. 




Nach der Begrüßung setzte sich der Guide an die Spitze und führte uns durch die Straßen von Markkleeberg Richtung Markkleeberger See. 




Auf dem Weg dorthin begegneten wir auch ein E-Mobile mit Anhänger. 




Die Sonne stand noch etwas tief direkt vor uns und blendete ein wenig, so erreichten wir nach ca. 2 km den Nordstrand des Markkleeberger Sees.









Der Guide schlug den Weg entlang der Seepromenade Richtung Osten ein. Ich staunte, was sich so in den letzten drei Jahren hier alles getan hat. Den Liegeplatz für die Weiße Flotte kannte ich auch noch nicht, der Betrieb ist aber jetzt bis zum Frühjahr 2016 eingestellt. 















_(Es wurde warm)_
Weiter ging es auf dem Rundweg entlang des Ufers in östlicher Richtung bis zur Wildwasserregattastrecke bei km 5,2. In der Ferne konnte man schon den Technikpark an der BAB 38 erkennen. 




Einige Kajaks waren schon auf der Strecke, das wäre das richtige für unseren Guide gewesen, aber er musste uns ja weiter guiden. Auf dem Rundweg fuhren wir weiter bis zum neuen Kanal, der den Markkleeberger See mit dem Strömthaler See verbindet. Der Höhenunterschied wird mit einer Schleuse ausgeglichen. Aber bevor wir an den Kanal abbogen, wurde noch die „gibt’s du mir was, dann gebe ich dir vielleicht, was“ Hand besichtigt. Bei Kara Ben Nemsi hieß es wohl Bakshish-Hand.









Nach der Umrundung des dortigen Parkplatzes zog es uns weiter nach Westen. In Höhe des Flugplatzes des Modelfliegerclubs Leipzig bogen wir 90° nach Norden ab. 
Hier erst einmal Ende des Tourberichtes Teil 1, wegen der 3000 Zeichen.


----------



## Udo1 (9. November 2015)

*Und jetzt der Teil 2 von der WP-Eröffnungstour.*
Nach der aufhaltenden Hand folgten wir den Kanal am Westufer entlang nach Süden, 














unterquerten die BAB38 und bogen nach der Autobahnbrücke gleich nach SW ab zum Technikpark bei km 7,5.




Wer Enkel hat, sollte diesen durchaus mal besuchen, so dicht kommt sonst nicht an die großen Tagebaugeräte ran. 
Nach der Umrundung des dortigen Parkplatzes zog es uns weiter nach Westen. In Höhe des Flugplatzes des Modelfliegerclubs Leipzig bogen wir 90° nach Norden ab. 









Hier erreichten wir bei km 12,2 wieder den Markkleeberger See Westufer. Auf Höhe der Dame mit dem wallenden Mantel, die über den See schaut, wurde ein Halt für das Gruppenfoto eingelegt.









Es ist wirklich ein schöner Platz mit Sicht über den See und zur Marina Markkleeberg. 




Aber dann ging es weiter zum Pleißeradweg, die wir bei km 14 erreichten. 














Auf dem Pleißeradweg fuhren wir jetzt wieder nach Süden. Bei km 15,2 verließen wir den Radweg und fuhren nach Westen in Richtung Cospudener See. Genau am km 17 verließen wir die Straße und bogen auf einen Waldweg in die Neue Hardt ab. 









Der führte uns auf manchmal rutschigen Weg durch das Waldgebiet nach Süden. Bei km 19 unterquerten wir wiederrum die BAB38 und befanden uns jetzt südlich der BAB 38. Der Guide hatte wieder einmal an alles gedacht, sogar an die noch fehlenden Einlagen in Form von Wasserdurchfahrten. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, aber Schwimmwesten wurden noch nicht benötigt. 









Bei km 20, 1 erreichten wir die Schutzhütte auch Spikes-Hütte genannt. 


 
Hier legten wir dann eine kleine Mittagspause ein und wärmten unsere Körper in der Sonne. Aber bevor uns der erste herbstliche Sonnenbrand ereilte, starteten wir wieder durch und fuhren am Ostufer des Zwenkauer See bis zur Südostspitze weiter. 









Der Weg war mit feinem Schotter belegt, da hieß es schon mal aufpassen. Rechter Hand von uns sah man schon die sich im See bildenden Inseln, denn der Endwasserstand ist ja noch nicht erreicht. Wir erreichten die Südostspitze bei km 25. 















Jetzt ging es wieder hoch zum asphaltierten Rundweg, auf dem wir nach Norden bis zur Marina Zwenkau weiter fuhren. An der Marina wurde ein kurzer Besichtigungshalt eingelegt.















Hier ist immer noch fleißig beim Bauen von kleinen niedlichen Wochenendhäusern. Wir folgten den Rundweg am Seeufer weiter nach Westen bis zum Elsterwehr. Hier noch einmal ein ganz kleiner Halt, die dort verbauten Steine hatten es uns angetan. In breiter Kette arbeiteten wir uns bis zum oberen Rand vor, die vorbeifahrenden Radler fragten sich sicherlich, was die hier wohl zu finden hofften. Es wurde gefunden und dann aber schnell weiter auf dem Rundweg, der sich teilweise durch die Baumwurzeln schon heftig gehoben hat, nach Norden am Westufer des Sees entlang. 




Bei km 37,3 unterquerten wir zum vierten Mal die BAB38 und folgten den Elsterradweg bis zum Westufer des Cospudener See.









Am Westufer dann weiter nach Norden. Hier merkten wir dann schon, das wie wieder in der Zivilisation angekommen waren. Uns kamen Massen von Bikern, Skatern, Spaziergängern mit und ohne Hunde entgegen, es hieß jetzt gut aufpassen. 









Bei km 42,9 erreichten wir ohne Zusammenstöße endlich die NW-Spitze des Sees und tauchten nach Norden fahrend in den herbstlichen Wald auf einen Waldweg ein.














Der Weg brachte uns in einem U-förmigen Bogen wieder an das Nordufer des Cospudener Sees. In Höhe des Nordstrandes trafen wir dann auf den Radweg NSLR Radweg, 




den wir dann bis zum Bahnhof Markkleeberg folgten. Auf dem Weg zum Bahnhof tangierten wir auch den Südeingang zum Kees‘scher Park, 




ein Kleinod im westlichen Teil von Markkleeberg. 
Überpünktlich gelangten wir am Bahnhof nach rund 47,4 km an, sichtlich entspannt und durch die Sonne schön aufgeheizt an. Hier dann Tourende.



















Es war eine sehr schöne Winterpokaleröffnungstour gewesen, wieder unter der bewährten Führung von kasebi und vor allem wieder sehr netten Mitfahrerinnen und Mitfahrern.
Pannen und Unfälle gab es keine, das Wetter hat gepasst, fast wie Ende April. Allen eine schöne Woche, bis demnächst wieder zur Winterpokalendetour im März 2016. Kasebi wird sicher schon einen Plan haben, wo es hingehen wird. 
Hier die Strecke zum Nachfahren, oder nachwandern, wie man möchte.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=rdkjzvywuaazfqty


----------



## Kasebi (9. November 2015)

Diese WP-Eröffnungstour war ja in weiten Teilen auch für mich absolutes Neuland. Wir sind ja dieses mal duch eine Industrie-, Bergbau- und Bergbaufolgelandschaft gefahren. Udo hat ja wieder einen super Bericht geschrieben Und so werde ich Bloß noch ein paar Bilder reinstellen von denen ich meine sie unterstreichen den Charakter dieser Tour. Übrigens zum nachfahren empfohlen. Der Bergbautechnikpark ist was für große und kleine Kinder




*Markkleberger See und Kraftwerk Lippendorf*

*



*
*Bergbautechnik und Kraftwerk. Das eine konnte und kann nicht ohne das andere sein. Beiden "verdanken" wir das Neuseenland von Leipzig*

*



*
*Kanalschleuse und Brücke der A38*

*



*
*Großgeräte zum "anfassen"*

*



*
*Die Pleiße*

*



*
*Wasserdurchfahrt*

*



*
*Schornstein in Knautnauendorf über den Zwenkauer See gesehen*

*



*
*nochmal Lippendorf*





*Ein Wahrzeichen Leipzigs das Völkerschlachtdenkmal*





*Ja wo isser denn? Oder Biker auf Abwegen*

Bei der weiteren Tour hatte ich dann mehr mit mir selbst zu tun und hab den Fotoapparat im Rucksack gelassen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (11. November 2015)

*Achtung Achtung!!!!*
*Udo die Bilder in deinem Bericht vom Sonntag sind fast alle weg bzw nicht sichtbar. Wurde von der Renn.Schnecke drauf aufmerksam gemacht. Sie sieht auch nichts. Und da das bei mir auch so ist ist es kein Problem meiner oder ihrerseits*
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (11. November 2015)

Habe es schon bemerkt und werde es sogleich abändern.
kasebi, siehst du schon wieder was?


----------



## Kasebi (11. November 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> kasebi, siehst du schon wieder was?



Alles wieder gut Bilder sind wieder da


----------



## hallunke (11. November 2015)

Hallo in die Runde,
eine schöne Tour habt Ihr da gemacht bei ganz prächtigem Wetter. Da bin ich ja beinahe neidisch, nicht dabei gewesen zu sein (wobei ich einige Stellen schon kannte, besonders auch den Wildwasserpark).
Da drücke ich feste die Daumen für den diesjährigen Winterpokal.
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (22. November 2015)

Hallo,
am Freitag, den 20.11. trafen sich die BRUSTGURTFAHRER und Freunde beim Italiener in Weißenfels um für die Saison noch einige Kolemhydrate einzufahren.
Wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann hat es allen geschmeckt.


 



 
Es war wieder ein sehr netter Abend mit vielen Gesprächen rund um das Runde mit den Speichen.
Na dann bis in den Dezember zum Besuch des Christkindel-Marktes in Bad Lauchstädt.


----------



## Bikermario (5. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen!
Na wie siehts aus: hat jemand Lust morgen (Sonntag,6.12.15) eine kleine Nicolaustour zu drehen?
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (5. Dezember 2015)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Na wie siehts aus: hat jemand Lust morgen (Sonntag,6.12.15) eine kleine Nicolaustour zu drehen?
> Gruß Bikermario


Nee Mario, kann nicht. Werde morgen viel Kuchen essen. Dir eine schöne Tour, das Wetter soll ja gut werden.


----------



## Kasebi (5. Dezember 2015)

Ich war heute 3 Stunden unterwegs. Das reicht fürs Wochenende. Viel mehr geht derzeit noch nicht. Außerdem Bikermario fährt ja eh nicht mit mir.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (28. März 2016)

Hallo Brustgurtfahrer,
die Saison ist wieder zu Ende. Wir haben uns wacker geschlagen im Winterpokal. Von 634 Mannschaften die angetreten sind haben wir immerhin Platz 95 erreicht, somit sind wir in den Top 100 geblieben, dafür mein Dank an alle Brustgurtfahrer.
Hier der Stand von heute, den 28.03.16


----------



## hallunke (28. März 2016)

Na da gratuliere ich zu Rang 95 , aber auch zu den schönen Einzelwertungen: 256 , 363 , ...usw. usf .
Soll ich meine Punkte auch verraten? Nö, mache ich hier nicht, aber weit weg bin ich nicht.
Ich hatte total vertrieft, dass gestern Schluss war, hatte heute eigentlich auch noch einige Minuten/km. Und dann flattert Udos Auswertung herein.
Aber prima!!!
viele Grüße vom hallunken
(Andreas Schwenzer)


----------



## Kasebi (28. März 2016)

hallunke schrieb:


> Na da gratuliere ich zu Rang 95 , aber auch zu den schönen Einzelwertungen: 256 , 363 , ...usw. usf .
> Soll ich meine Punkte auch verraten? Nö, mache ich hier nicht, aber weit weg bin ich nicht.
> Ich hatte total vertrieft, dass gestern Schluss war, hatte heute eigentlich auch noch einige Minuten/km. Und dann flattert Udos Auswertung herein.
> Aber prima!!!
> ...



Geht mir nicht anders Die Zeit heute hätt ich gern noch mitgenommen. Dann eben kommenden Herbst wieder.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (31. Oktober 2016)

Hallo liebe WP-Gemeinde,
die Saison 2016/17 ist eröffnet. Die ersten 4 Punkte hat das Team der BRUSTGURTFAHRER heute eingefahren. Nun ja 4 Punkte sind nicht viel, bei mir war langes Enkelwochenende, da ging es nicht, nur alternative Sportart. Aber der WP geht ja noch eine Weile.
Die Winterpokaleröffnungstour der Brustgurtfahrer wird wohl am Sonntag, den 06.11. stattfinden, nur wenn es nicht regnet. 
Treffpunkt dann der Bahnhof Merseburg Vorplatz, um um 10:37 Uhr.
Es wird eine lockere Tour durch den Auenwald mit Aufenthalt in der Domholzschänke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (3. November 2016)

Heute und gestern hast Du aber mächtig zugeschlagen - wie soll man da jemals wieder ran kommen?
Wenn Du wieder mal Richtung Halle fährst (oder auch anders wohin), dann dag mal Bescheid, bin interessiert (und fahre auch neben E-Bikes her).
Tja, schön, dass es wieder einen Winterpokal gibt, viel Spaß und viele schöne und pannenfreie Kilometer
wünscht
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (3. November 2016)

hallunke schrieb:


> Heute und gestern hast Du aber mächtig zugeschlagen - wie soll man da jemals wieder ran kommen?
> Wenn Du wieder mal Richtung Halle fährst (oder auch anders wohin), dann dag mal Bescheid, bin interessiert (und fahre auch neben E-Bikes her).
> Tja, schön, dass es wieder einen Winterpokal gibt, viel Spaß und viele schöne und pannenfreie Kilometer
> wünscht
> Andreas (hallunke)


Ja Andreas, war heute um 09:00 Uhr gestartet. Durch die Dölauer Heide nach Brachwitz über die Fähre und wieder zurück. 


 
Dann auf dem Saaleradweg weiter bis zum Kolkturmring. Der Radweg von Brachwitz bis zur Gartenanlage ist wegen Bauarbeiten gesperrt.
Dann durch die heide bis zur ehemaligen Anstaltskirche der Landesheilanstalt.


 
Weiter durch die Weinbergwiesen zur alten Eissporthalle und von dort bei dir vorbei nach Hause. Super Wetter, kaum Wind und schöne 60 km. 2 Balken Akkukapazität verbraucht.
Werde mich melden bei meiner nächsten Tour zum Dosensammeln.


----------



## hallunke (4. November 2016)

Hallo Udo,
die Sperrung (warum auch immer) an der Stelle hatte ich diese Woche auch schon bemerkt. Heute bin ich auf der anderen Seite unterwegs gewesen und kam aus Richtung Wettin nach Brachwitz. Auch hier wird zwischen Döblitz und Brachwitz umgeleitet. Das beste, man fährt schon etwas ab Dröblitz, keine Vorwarnung hier, und steht plötzlich vor einem riesigen Gitter. Der einzelfahrende, neuierige MTB´ler will ja wissen, was da gemacht wird. Nix! Der alte Belag ist restlos entfernt, man könnte eigentlich, solange die nicht weitermachen, ganz prima da lang fahren. Aber vielleicht will man das verwöhnten Touristenradlern nicht zumuten und schickt sie durch die Felder.
Übrigens wird in Halle langsam das Absperrmaterial für die vielen Baustellen knapp. Ich hörte neulich, wie ein Verantwortlicher beklagte, dass nicht mehr ausreichend Absperrbaken und Schilder zu bekommen sind...
In dem Sinne, sind wir doch froh, dass wir (fast) überall noch durchkommen.
viele Grüße und schönes WE (schöne WP-Eröffnungsrunde) wünscht
Andreas (hallunke)

Ach so, was bedeutet das: "zwei Akkubalken verbraucht"...? Ich kenne mich mit E-Bikes nicht aus, ist das viel? Bzw. wieviel hat man zur Verfügung, oder lädt sich der Akku beim fahren wieder auf?

Und noch was fällt mir gerade auf: Fahrt Ihr eigentlich nur noch zu zweit? Bis vor kurzem konnte ich immer alle Mitglieder Eures Teams auf der Grafik sehen, jetzt sind da nur noch Reinhard und Du zu sehen?


----------



## Udo1 (4. November 2016)

hallunke schrieb:


> ...........Ach so, was bedeutet das: "zwei Akkubalken verbraucht"...? Ich kenne mich mit E-Bikes nicht aus, ist das viel? Bzw. wieviel hat man zur Verfügung, oder lädt sich der Akku beim fahren wieder auf?
> 
> Und noch was fällt mir gerade auf: Fahrt Ihr eigentlich nur noch zu zweit? Bis vor kurzem konnte ich immer alle Mitglieder Eures Teams auf der Grafik sehen, jetzt sind da nur noch Reinhard und Du zu sehen?


Ja die Boschanzeige Intuvia zeigt bei 5 (1 Balken etwa 20% Akkukapazität) Balken einen voll geladenen Akku an. Je nach Geländebeschaffenheit, Witterung (Wind), Reifenprofil und Fahrergewicht  wird die Reichweite ungefähr ermittelt.
Da ich ja ein MTB-E-Bike fahre und bei meinen Gewicht komme ich im Eco-Modus (werde dann mit 50 Watt unterstützt) auf eine ungefähre Rechweite von 115 km. Mit Rückenwind auf Asphalt können es auch mal knapp 150 km sein, aber das ist bei mir dann der Idealfall. Am weitesten kommen die Biker die mit Rad 70 kg auf die Waage bringen. 
Vorgesten hatte ich 25 km Sturm von vorn, da war der erste Balken schon bei 18 km weg, sonst komme ich grob auf 22-25 km pro Balken.
Zum WP kann ich nur sagen, wir sind zu fünft, aber die anderen kommen in der Regel nur am Wochenende zum fahren. Nun wenn es Sonntag nicht regnet bekommen sie auch ein paar Punkte bei unsrer WP-Eröffnungstour.


----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2016)

Hallo,
die WP-Eröpffnugstour fand statt, war toll. Der Bericht dazu in "Merseburg und Umgebung"


----------



## Udo1 (27. März 2017)

Hallo,
der Winterpokal 2016/17 ist nun zu Ende. Teile der BRUSTGURTFAHRER haben mit Gastfahrer hallunke gestern die WP-Abschlusstour durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst durchgeführt.
Berichte hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/merseburg-und-umgebung.289273/page-156#post-14443582
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/merseburg-und-umgebung.289273/page-156#post-14443608

Und so haben wir abgeschlossen, wobei die Platzierung gar nicht so wichtig ist, viel wichtiger ist die Tatsache, dass wir das Winterhalbjahr nicht auf der Ofenbank verbracht haben.
Gratulation an Reinhard1, der sein gestecktes Ziel von 800 Punkten mehr als erfüllt hat.
Ich habe leider mein Ziel von 800 Punkten ein wenig verfehlt, aber der WP 2017/18 beginnt ja in nicht allzu ferner Zeit.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Oktober 2018)

Wie ich gerade gelesen habe, können ab dem 15.10.2018 neue Teams für den WP gegründet werden.
Werde wieder das Team "BRUSTGURTFAHRER" gründen. Gibt es schon potenzielle Kandidaten die in diesem Team mitfahren möchten?
@Bikermario wie sieht es bei dir aus?


----------



## Reinhard1 (5. Oktober 2018)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Wie ich gerade gelesen habe, können ab dem 15.10.2018 neue Teams für den WP gegründet werden.
> Werde wieder das Team "BRUSTGURTFAHRER" gründen. Gibt es schon potenzielle Kandidaten die in diesem Team mitfahren möchten?
> @Bikermario wie sieht es bei dir aus?


----------



## Reinhard1 (5. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Udo werde als Kandidat für das Team Brustgurtfahrer mitfahren.Gruß Reinhard 1


----------



## hallunke (6. Oktober 2018)

Wenn Ihr wieder einen Platz frei habt, mache ich gerne mit. 
Viele Grüße 
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (6. Oktober 2018)

Reinhard1 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo werde als Kandidat für das Team Brustgurtfahrer mitfahren.Gruß Reinhard 1





hallunke schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr wieder einen Platz frei habt, mache ich gerne mit.
> Viele Grüße
> Andreas


Habe ich beide schon mal vorgemerkt.


----------



## Bikermario (7. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde gern im Team Brustgurtfahrer mitfahren und der älteren Generation meine Kraft und Jugend zur Verfügung stellen.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## hallunke (7. Oktober 2018)

Alter... !!!


----------



## Udo1 (8. Oktober 2018)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Ich würde gern im Team Brustgurtfahrer mitfahren und der älteren Generation meine Kraft und Jugend zur Verfügung stellen.
> Gruß Bikermario


Hallo Bikermario,
bist vorgemerkt.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Oktober 2018)

So leffith macht auch wieder mit, somit ist das Team komplett.


----------



## hallunke (8. Oktober 2018)

Klasse - so kann der Winter ja getrost kommen...


----------



## Udo1 (10. Oktober 2018)

Reinhard1 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo werde als Kandidat für das Team Brustgurtfahrer mitfahren.Gruß Reinhard 1





hallunke schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr wieder einen Platz frei habt, mache ich gerne mit.
> Viele Grüße
> Andreas





Bikermario schrieb:


> Ich würde gern im Team Brustgurtfahrer mitfahren und der älteren Generation meine Kraft und Jugend zur Verfügung stellen.
> Gruß Bikermario





Udo1 schrieb:


> So leffith macht auch wieder mit, somit ist das Team komplett.



*So die Mannschaft "BRUSTGURTFAHRER" ist erstellt, ihr könnt euch anmelden.*


----------



## Udo1 (20. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
Sonntag, der 04.11. könnte die WP-Eröffnungstour der BRUSTGURTFAHRER stattfinden. das Wetter in der 16 Tage Vorschau sagt bis jetzt




voraus.


----------



## hallunke (21. Oktober 2018)

das wissen die jetzt schon (ich meine, das mit dem Wetter).
Termin merke ich schon mal vor, ist aber noch nicht ganz sicher...
bis dahin viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (2. November 2018)

so, ich habe inzwischen raus bekommen, dass es bei mir am 4.11. nix wird, auch zu Deiner Tour morgen (3.11. Saaleradweg-Sössen-Muschwitz-Lützen-Merseburg / gerade angekündigt) packe ich es nicht. Schade, da wäre ich gerne mal wieder mit gekommen.
Aber vielleicht findet sich noch ein gemeinsamer Termin.
viele Grüße und schöne Runde wünsche ich Euch
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (2. November 2018)

hallunke schrieb:


> so, ich habe inzwischen raus bekommen, dass es bei mir am 4.11. nix wird, auch zu Deiner Tour morgen (3.11. Saaleradweg-Sössen-Muschwitz-Lützen-Merseburg / gerade angekündigt) packe ich es nicht. Schade, da wäre ich gerne mal wieder mit gekommen.
> Aber vielleicht findet sich noch ein gemeinsamer Termin.
> viele Grüße und schöne Runde wünsche ich Euch
> Andreas


Hallo Andreas,
der November soll trocken und warm werden? Kannst ja mal mitteilen, wenn du eine Tour in deiner Gegend unternimmst.
Dann versuche ich es mal einzurichten.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
der Winterpokal steht ja wieder vor der Tür. Ich werde in dieser Saison leider keine Mannschaft bilden können. Würde mich aber einer anschließen, aber bei mir werden es wohl diesmal nicht all zu viele Punkte werden.


----------



## hallunke (6. Oktober 2019)

Macht niemand freiwillig mit in diesem Jahr?
Ich muss mal meinen Kumpel aus Weimar fragen, ob der zufällig Interesse hat - aber der ist noch jung + arbeitet viel ("Halbtagsjob" von 7 bis 19 Uhr am Theater). Maik (Dublee) werde ich auch mal fragen, doch da hörte ich was von (leichteren) Knieproblemen...
Zur Not eine Zweiergruppe?


----------



## _torsten_ (7. Oktober 2019)

@hallunke, frag doch mal Tobias. 

Er ist übrigens auch noch jung.


----------



## hallunke (7. Oktober 2019)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> @hallunke, frag doch mal Tobias.
> 
> Er ist übrigens auch noch jung.


naja, es ist ja eigentlich Udos Gruppe oder Mannschaft (aber fragen kann man tatsächlich), + wie sieht es mit Dir aus? Und genau so (    ) hatte ich das gemeint...
Maik habe ich gerade heute getroffen, der hat nicht so richtig Lust...
Mal sehen. wie Udo denkt - Einzelteilnahme geht ja eigentlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (7. Oktober 2019)

Hallo hallunke,
ich habe zur Zeit Probleme mit meinem Gleichgewichtsorgan links. Rechts funktioniert es ja schon einige Jahre nicht mehr. An manchen Tagen, kann ich mich aufs Rad setzten, an anderen Tagen lass ich es lieber sein.


----------



## hallunke (7. Oktober 2019)

Da können wir bloß die Daumen drücken, dass es Dich nicht noch mehr beeinträchtigt als bisher schon - das ist ja gar keine schöne Sache.
Wegen dem Winterpokal - das muss man jetzt auch nicht übertreiben: Fahren wir wegen dem Spaß? Wir fahren wegen dem Spaß...
naja - Udo, wenn Du willst + wenn Du Zeit hast, lass uns mal treffen, da können wir auch noch paar Dinge (unmittelbarer) besprechen (auch Winterpokale). Diese und nächste Woche habe ich zwar einige Sachen am Hals, aber vielleicht findet sich eine Gelegenheit.

@_torsten_ 
machst Du bei dem Winterpokal mir + wenn ja, bist Du in einem Team + wenn ja sucht Ihr "Ersatzfahrer"


----------



## _torsten_ (7. Oktober 2019)

hallunke schrieb:


> @_torsten_
> machst Du bei dem Winterpokal mir + wenn ja, bist Du in einem Team + wenn ja sucht Ihr "Ersatzfahrer"


@hallunke, ich hab in den letzten Jahren immer wieder im WP mitgemacht. Es gab ja auch mal "Verbrüderungen" mit den Brustgurtfahrern und auch gemeinsame Eröffnungs- und Abschlusstouren, z.B. am Geiseltalsee und den Leipziger Neuseen.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, in diesem Winter wieder um den Spaß an der Freude zu fahren.


----------



## _torsten_ (7. Oktober 2019)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...
> ich habe zur Zeit Probleme mit meinem Gleichgewichtsorgan links. Rechts funktioniert es ja schon einige Jahre nicht mehr. An manchen Tagen, kann ich mich aufs Rad setzten, an anderen Tagen lass ich es lieber sein. Man hat Morbus Menière diagnostiziert.


@Udo1, ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## hallunke (7. Oktober 2019)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Es gab ja auch mal "Verbrüderungen" mit den Brustgurtfahrern und... soweiter



...verbrüdern hört sich spannend an (so bin ich ja eigentlich auch dazu gekommen), sollten wir mal vertiefen. Nur nicht mehr heute... weil ich morgen für einen langen Tag früh raus muss - wir haben vor, mal einen Kurztrip nach Prag zu machen - ha, nach dem Wetter wollte ich noch sehen...
Aber ich melde mich noch mal


----------



## Bergarbeiter (12. Oktober 2019)

Hier im Land der grauen Pyramiden gibt's sicher auch wieder einige Teams mit ZwewwellewwerworschtBikern.


----------



## Udo1 (30. Oktober 2019)

Oha, hallunke schon 20 WP-Punkte, da muss ich wohl aufholen, habe nur 10 bis jetzt.


----------



## hallunke (30. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Udo,
ich habe gerade gelesen, dass meine Nachricht nicht angezeigt wurde - ich habe sie noch mal bei "Merseburg und Umgebung" reingesetzt, schau mal, ob was da ist...
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (31. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
die erste NW-Tour absolviert. Sehr neblig am Großkaynaer See.




Rundweg um den See Westufer.



Westufer, Rastplatz. Blick über den See in Richtung Großkayna.


----------



## hallunke (31. Oktober 2019)

da sieht man ja beinahe gar nix. Ich war heute früh auch kurz für paar km draußen, es ist schon eine kleine Umstellung zu den letzten Tagen. Es zwickt schon etwas in der Nase + dann der Nebel (ist aber auch immer eine spannende Stimmung).
Und ich muss schon sagen: Du bist doch richtig aktiv? ? ? da gibt es gar nichts
viele Grüße an Dich und schönes WE
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

